# CBFM Thread Graduates



## Sue Dunhym

A new thread for the sudden influx of Clearblue Wonders :)

Modo, Scorps, Moggymay, I know you're all beyond (or almost beyond!) 1st Tri now but you're still welcome here.

Minimin, Hedgewig, Tulip and Babydreams - welcome to First Tri! Woot!

And let me start off by saying: thank fuck for that, eh? FINALLY PREGNANT! Awesome.


----------



## Minimin

LMAO! :rofl: I second that last statement... 


c'mon bean stick please!!!


----------



## Babydreams321

ooooh fantastic thank you sue !! how are you getting on anyway??? healthy i hope??

& yeah im so excited! nervous, but excited!!!xxx

i love CBFM!!! i got my BFP on my first month!! its amazing!!xx


----------



## captainj1

Can i join? Oh. I seem to have done so already :winkwink:

I had been TTC for 6 months before (after much stalking of your TTC thread and reading amazon reviews) buying a CBFM which i used for the first time on 26th January...got my BFP on 19th February. Whilst obviously the machine didn't actually do the deed, i had clearly been rubbish at interpreting cheapy internet OPKs/what i deemed to be ovulation twinges but were probably indigestion/taking my temperatures every morning whenever i could remember, which wasn't often, so it identifying (accurately) the right days to get the mouse in the house was the key to our success.


So i am now advocating the CBFM's use to anyone with my limited organisational skills and complete tone deafness as far as their body goes.


----------



## Babydreams321

captainj1 hahaha!! that post made me laugh!!

i was the same for 8 month!! haha!! totally obviously didnt have a CLUE how my body worked..... so for me the CBFM was fabulous!! lol !!

long live the almighty CBFM!! hahaha!


----------



## Minimin

I've got pregnant twice with CBFM- Unfortunately MC in Jan but another positive today! CBFM told I was calculating my OV days about 2 days out! Fantastic machine I say!


----------



## Tulip

Fran did you put my name on that when you originally posted this thread at 12:54pm? You have such faith in me!

Thank fuck your instincts were right, eh? :yipee: Now stick beanie, stick!

BTW, we fell with Ruby after 9 months trying, it was only our second month on CBFM... and this is our second cycle on CBFM since she left us. It is my sanity saver!


----------



## Minimin

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!! :yipee: 
I am floored Tulip! COngrats babe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Cheers bud... frickin 11 dpo, amazing. Kind of crapping myself, but kind of enjoying it anyway - just what I was telling you to do this morning!

Wonder how Sam's scan went?


----------



## moggymay

Im here :happydance: Lets have a welcoming party and a congrats to all the new :bfp: party!

Cant have this :wine: so got this :cake: and :pizza: and cos it will be mothering sunday this weekend these :flower:


----------



## fairygirl

Exciting times ladies :flower:


----------



## Tulip

OMG. Best mothers day pressie in the world!


----------



## Minimin

:dance::pizza::wohoo:\\:D/

let the party begin!


----------



## Tulip

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pizza! :dance: :dance: :juggle: :juggle: :rain:


----------



## Babydreams321

Hmmm im with you there hon - PIZZA EXPRESS!!! yummy!!

CONGRATS AGAIN TULIP!!

What a fab month for BFP's this has been!!!! wowza, really made me smile.... you almost feel guilty when you get your BFP & tell people u know?? so great when others you have been chatting too are right behind you too!!

whoop whoop!!!xx


----------



## Tulip

My biggest regret last time was leaving the Wonders behind because I felt guilty. This time I'm sticking around to cheer them on xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I had faith in you, Tulip! We knew!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cake for all!


----------



## jkbmah

can i join too ???- after 8 months TTC, got my BFP on 2nd cycle on CBFM (well it should really be 1st cycle seeing as though we didnt :sex: in 1st cycle because we were both really ill) 

Really happy to get BFP - just fingers crossed eveyrthing is OK and beanie sticks!!!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations and welcome!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yes of course! Welcome and congrats Captainj1 and jkbmah :D


----------



## captainj1

Thanks Fran (I assume that's you Sue but let me know if you'd prefer to stay incognito)

I'm Jane btw

can't believe someone said pizza...i'm still at work...now i'm craving pizza...and all i have is half a jaffa cake that has been on my desk since 2 this afternoon and has gone crispy in the aircon

bugger


----------



## Minimin

Jane- order in!!!! Feed the urge! I am waiting for my tea to be ready and watching Masterchef which is making me hungry! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

firstly let me say..........OH MY FLUFFIN GOD I AM POSTING IN FIRST TRI!!!!!!!!!!!

ok now i got that out of my system hello ladies, how are we all? ooooo isn't this exciting? its amazing how many BFP's we have had recently, if we were allowed to drink i would say lets all raise a glass, CHEERS LADIES!! we deserve it after all our ups and downs!


----------



## hedgewitch

i am awake cos i just can't sleep too anxious but i have come up with a theory. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_8.gifok so i think what could have happened is this when i rang up the hospital i had only just got a positive test that morning on a digital, i had been having positive tests for a day or so if you remember but they were very faint yeah well when the nurse asked me today when i got a positive test, i said two days ago, well 3 if you count the really faint one, so then she asked me what date i ovulated so i told her it was cd 12, so what if she thought that when i got the positive test i was like 4 weeks that day ie cd28 (which in reality was cd26) and then has subtracted that so 28-12= 18 dpo. so now look at the levels for that range 
https://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg_ranges.html

so i am infact only today (saturday) 16dpo so obviously my levels would be lower 
lol sorry girls just had that thought and got all excited hehe


----------



## Sue Dunhym

captainj1 - Yes, I'm Fran. Sue Dunhym is a pseudonym. Hi :)

Hedge - I had the same thing - drs saying my HCG should be higher for how many days DPO I was, but they calculated from my LMP rather than my O day. I'm sure all is fine.

Today I get to tell my friends! Yay!


----------



## Tulip

:happydance: Have a great time in Reading!


----------



## GossipGirly

eee im in first tri :D x


----------



## hedgewitch

hope you have a smashing day Fran!!


----------



## Tulip

Ugh. A little bit of what I hope is light brown IB - just one bit when I wiped. Feet up for the rest of the weekend then. Stick munchkin, please stick xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so here's todays test lol, taken about half hour ago, bearing in mind i have had no sleep so been up and down to the loo all night and all morning so no real urine in my bladder
yesterdays was with FMU on top
and todays is bottom

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68591&thumb=1&d=1268495207

line came up within 7 seconds


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Ugh. A little bit of what I hope is light brown IB - just one bit when I wiped. Feet up for the rest of the weekend then. Stick munchkin, please stick xxxxx

everything will be fine hun, as yo said feet up and take it easy!!hugs hun,xx


----------



## Tulip

That line is definitely stronger, Hedge!


----------



## Minimin

wooohhhooo line is alot stronger hedge!!

How are you doing Tulip? I hope you have been keeping your feet up. I'm about to have some tea and relax- my cramps are back- shooting down to my hoohaa!! :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

Bricking it! But my boobs have completely changed since this morning - new shape, veins, the lot. They weren't like this when I showered this morning. No more brown, occasional hoohaa pain and a killer headache all day, though that might be the weather. Oh, and I had a nap this afternoon and am now in bed watching tv :D

I was craving nando's earlier so sent k out for takeaway :haha:

hope you enjoyed your tea! x

Please stick Munchkin!


----------



## Minimin

Oh my tulip- I took a nap as well and could crawl back into bed but apple crumble in oven!
Glad your doing well! Enjoy your evening! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

quiet day on here today gals, weekend is here hehe, how was everyones day? mine was ok, bit like an old fogey today though lol, went for a nap this afternoon too, been throwing up off and on today again so i am putting it down to MS which is a shock to me as with LM i idn't get it till like 6 weeks and this time i had it before i even got my BFP, so got up and threw up lol, i am now ready to go back to bed!! problem being i haven't slept at night for about a week, again another side effect of being pregnant with Graves disease, all my pains have gone into overdrive so my hands, arms and legs are useless at the min, again Graves disease. had a TIA last night but it was only a short one but its enough to warrant upping my meds as getting pg has just sent everything into orbit again.
also got sore boobies today lol, yippee!!
feeling a little nervous about tomorrow but i think that it will all be fine, i think my levels will have risen


----------



## Minimin

Hey Hedgewitch! I hope you get a good night sleep and I am sure tomorrow will be fine- you bloody show them idiots! Glad your getting symptoms- always a good sign. Love that we have all taken a nap this afternoon and are all in bed already! LMAO
Sleep tight and keep us posted tomorrow. What time are you getting your bloods done and expecting results?

Minimin :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Hey Hedgewitch! I hope you get a good night sleep and I am sure tomorrow will be fine- you bloody show them idiots! Glad your getting symptoms- always a good sign. Love that we have all taken a nap this afternoon and are all in bed already! LMAO
> Sleep tight and keep us posted tomorrow. What time are you getting your bloods done and expecting results?
> 
> Minimin :hugs:

hey sweet how are you, hi from one fogey to another lol!! yeah its great about the symptoms, just still a little nervous as i am getting cramps on and off still but i guess they will settle in time. going to get my bloods done about 10.30am tomorrow, then going to go grocery shopping to keep me occupied lol, last time i had them done i had them taken at 11.30am and got my results at 3.30pm so hoping that i will get them about 2ish tomorrow afternoon, if not i will ring them up and make a nuisance of myself lol.
personally i am 75/25 in favour of everything being ok, there is still that little voice of doubt in the back of my mind.......hope you are well hunny https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_2_104.gif


----------



## Tulip

Happy mothers day to meeeeee, happy mothers day to meeeeeeee! My frer line is stronger today, which though I'm nervous makes me happy. Oh, and I slept like SHIT.

How u doing Min?

Sambo, got everything crossed for you mate, sounds really promising :dance:


----------



## GossipGirly

iv been on nightshift so been peeing all night and last wee wasnt even 4 hours ago but i poas :( an asda on and it wasnt as dark as others..i know its cos its not fmu and not 4 hours but it still kinda sucks wish id never done it now haha x


----------



## GossipGirly

happy mothers day to me and happy five weeks day to me :D pls stick little one xx


----------



## moggymay

Happy Mothering Sunday ladies! :flower:

Feet up and Bahrain GP for me and cuddles with mogster, knackered after yesterday as he moved into his new big boy bedroom. He slept well too so fingers crossed it is another good night tonight as we had an awful night - think I was too tired and kept OH awake with my restlessness :blush:

Have a lovely day, will catch up later...:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

GossipGirly said:


> iv been on nightshift so been peeing all night and last wee wasnt even 4 hours ago but i poas :( an asda on and it wasnt as dark as others..i know its cos its not fmu and not 4 hours but it still kinda sucks wish id never done it now haha x

BAD GG! Stop torturing yourself! (She says, planning to get some digis on the way to work tomorrow). Sticky dust to you!

I've just done my Sunday wii fit exercise so am feeling virtuous and can spend the rest of the day knitting and watching the GP.

Happy UK Mothers Day everyone x


----------



## GossipGirly

lol i know im going to only use fmu from now on!! I went back and it was darker than i first thought so i was happy :D I have a good feeling about it but there is always that worry in the back of your head x


----------



## Minimin

Happy Mothers Day ladies! I hope your all doing well. 

Fxd for you HW- Enjoy grocery shoppin. I am such a dork- I love it- try to think of all the new things I can rustle up in the kitchen! :)

GG- i did a SMU today and it was slightly darker. It is hard not to worry.

Tulip- look at you exercising already- after showering and getting dressed I made myself hot lemon and ginger and came back to bed LOL!

Still really tired too- planned to do some seedlings which I want to plant out in April- but really lethargic. Dh is sorting out the house- week off so he is going to be under my feet all week- not too happy- I am sure we shall be arguing like cat and dogs!

Well better get some brekkie in.

Have a good Sunday! xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Happy Mothers Day. I have declared today a pajama day as I am not feeling up to much. Stupid germs making me feel rubbish and my Shreddies made me feel sick :(


----------



## Minimin

ooohhh MS???
I havent had any symptoms yet unless you count the twinges, backache, vivd dreams, early waking and starving marving... ok..so I have some LOL!


----------



## fairygirl

Not sure if it's MS or just germs. I'm always catching something anyway as I teach small children but with Pea supressing my immune system I'm preparing myself for the worst.


----------



## Minimin

:( hope the lurgies stay away for you :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks, I've been off work this week with a throat infection. Week before I went in but was completely hoarse. DF has had flu and now has my throat infection and we both have sore tummies. We should be quarantined!


----------



## modo

Hey Girls! I am so pleased to see so many people here :) I love Mona my CBFM we were having a clear out in the nursery (formerly the walk-in-closet) and DH wanted to throw her out. I said there is no way she is going anywhere and we will be using her in four years time for LO 2. 

I am going to Southside Shopping Centre for some shopping and to see Alice in Wonderland at 2.30pm, have you girls seen it? I am going with my mother and sisters (who fight constantly) so wish me luck!


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies my results on friday were 96 
today they are 293
looks damn fine to me!!


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: I hope you told those idiots where to shove it!
:yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: 

Congrats honey :thumbup:


----------



## fairygirl

Seem perfect Hedge! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Brilliant news Hedge, good work.


----------



## hedgewitch

cheers gals, how are we all tonight? i am still a little concerned about my results though as she started asking me if i was getting any pain and how i am feeling? then if i begin to feel unwell i am to contact them immediately.......WTF? so now i am paranoid! is there no happy medium????


----------



## captainj1

Try not to worry too much, sounds like everything is just fine and they are just covering their backs a little. Pregnancy seems to affect women in so many different ways I don't know how they can really interpret anything particularly accurately!

Glad to hear everyone has had a good day today, we had a lovely sunny day up here and I went to my in-laws for a lovely roast dinner. MIL had already poured me a glass of wine before I arrived so I had to feign a hangover from last night (we haven't told anyone yet other than my best mate who is complicit in my lies to my football manager 'ouch my ankle, yes it's going to be at least another 5 weeks before I can play again') and get her to replace it with OJ!

Other than that I've been having weird twinges - feels like bean has got hold of a violin from somewhere and is plucking individual strings of it at random intervals. Oh well. Fingers' crossed it will improve with a bit of practice, who knows might get some Vivaldi in a few months

How did your telling go Fran? I'm really looking forward to telling people but waiting til my first scan. Haven't even seen the midwife yet though (26th) so that might be a while!


----------



## fairygirl

Hedge, I bet they are just being careful, your numbers look really good.
Captainj, I know those pains, mine are quite sharp and prodding too sometimes, but I liked the way you described them. Also love your friend! What a star with the OJ.


----------



## hedgewitch

tonight i am having some very odd twinges, feels so sharp its taking my breath, but its like a quick stab then goes, my hips are absolute agony, last time i was pg i split my pelvis and it seperated and moved i ended up in a wheelchair by the time i was 24 weeks as i was so big lol, full term size by 18weeks, yet she was soooo tiny and dainty when she was born lol, all waters, 
anyways so i am hoping this is just aches from that but i am so nervous, if i am rambling just tell me shut up lol


----------



## fairygirl

No it is reassuring to know others have twinges. That pelvis condition sounds so painful!


----------



## hedgewitch

fairygirl said:


> No it is reassuring to know others have twinges. That pelvis condition sounds so painful!

yeah it was painful lol, not nice at all, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy hehe, well ok maybe i would https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_105.gif


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls, off to work today, trying to feign my usual grumpiness LOL. I'm halfway there and desperate for a pee! Good news is my ICs are showing a proper line now (no squinting required!) and my temp stayed stable, so if no sign of bleeding tomorrow I can allow myself to relax just a tad.

Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## Minimin

Yah to IC lines!!!! Hope your day goes well and you go girl with your grumpiness! I seem to be managing it just fine towards DH- but thats cos he's being a total A1 KNOB! Your temps look fantastic too! :wohoo:

My temps were taken at 6.20 instead of 7am so I adjusted them and they fit in nicely - still a little low I think but I am not going to look too much into it. Dont really feel pregnant this morning- no cramps and not feeling bloaty :( am hoping it is too early in the day. my MC in Jan started around this time and one majo thing I felt was NOT pregnant anymore. Boobs on the sides are still sore so thats a bonus! 

Have a good day Tulip :) Keep us posted of how you do :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Morning girls, off to work today, trying to feign my usual grumpiness LOL. I'm halfway there and desperate for a pee! Good news is my ICs are showing a proper line now (no squinting required!) and my temp stayed stable, so if no sign of bleeding tomorrow I can allow myself to relax just a tad.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day xx

thats great news hun, i am the same lol, peeing on anything that moves to see if it gets two lines, needless to say my bulldog and staffy are not impressed https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
and as they are stripey too makes it difficult to see them lines lol, on a serious note yeah i also now have lines on the IC's!
hope you have a good day at work hun, i expect a full run down of all symptoms later!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Yah to IC lines!!!! Hope your day goes well and you go girl with your grumpiness! I seem to be managing it just fine towards DH- but thats cos he's being a total A1 KNOB! Your temps look fantastic too! :wohoo:
> 
> My temps were taken at 6.20 instead of 7am so I adjusted them and they fit in nicely - still a little low I think but I am not going to look too much into it. Dont really feel pregnant this morning- no cramps and not feeling bloaty :( am hoping it is too early in the day. my MC in Jan started around this time and one majo thing I felt was NOT pregnant anymore. Boobs on the sides are still sore so thats a bonus!
> 
> Have a good day Tulip :) Keep us posted of how you do :hugs:

hey hun, hows you today? i also woke up today with boobs that were worse than yesterday so i know that gotta be good lol, i didnt feel pregnant yesterday either lol, i also don't feel as bloated today but i am presuming thats just cos i have moved past AF date.
sickness has calmed down now too but apparently thats normal too for symptoms to disappear as your body gets used to the hormones surging through the body, try not to worry too much, easier said than done hun i know!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Aw, you&#8217;re all so cute with your first twinges and newly pregnant smell! Excited for us all.

Telling my friends was lovely, they were very sweet. And the married ones have both promised to start trying for babies next year. I will be able to tell them what to do :D My friend who lives in Oman is coming home to visit in May and she is excited to see my bump then.

Speaking of which, I am totally working on growing a food baby. My tummy has grown but only with the amount of food I&#8217;ve been stuffing into my gob. I don&#8217;t care, I&#8217;m allowed!

It&#8217;s my first midwife appointment on Wednesday, looking forward to that.

Also, my hair is still awesome. Love pregnancy hair.


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Aw, you&#8217;re all so cute with your first twinges and newly pregnant smell! Excited for us all.
> 
> Telling my friends was lovely, they were very sweet. And the married ones have both promised to start trying for babies next year. I will be able to tell them what to do :D My friend who lives in Oman is coming home to visit in May and she is excited to see my bump then.
> 
> Speaking of which, I am totally working on growing a food baby. My tummy has grown but only with the amount of food I&#8217;ve been stuffing into my gob. I don&#8217;t care, I&#8217;m allowed!
> 
> It&#8217;s my first midwife appointment on Wednesday, looking forward to that.
> 
> Also, my hair is still awesome. Love pregnancy hair.

morning hun, glad to hear telling your friends went well hun!! you so deserve to roll around in all this glory hun!! you waited long enough, eat as much as you like, its all good for Fralex!!
wow first midwife appointment, thats moving quickly now lol, soon be time for scans and being kicked into submission by bubs!!bet you can't wait to have the shit kicked out of you by a little bean hehe!


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey ladies!! hope you all had lovely weekends....:0)

I still dont feeeel pregnant!! haha!! its been a week now since my BFP, apart from back ache have no other symptoms....hmm...

just pigged a bag of haribo tangtastics too! yummy!!!!!!!!!!!! gona have to eat some apples or something now to balance the unhealthy stuff out a bit lol !!

sue I cant wait for pregnancy hair - hopefully it'll get really LONG!!!!!!!!! yay!!x


----------



## Minimin

Hey girls, posted this on the softcups thread and cut and pasted here to keep you dated:

just got back from EPU- The nurse was the same lady I saw with my EP the first time I went there (this is the 3rd time I have been to the EPU in 8months they should give me my own chair ) She was really nice and as I had cramps and stitch like pain she said she would get me scanned. I was the last one to be scanned but the girl, again the same one with my EP did the scan- Nothing to see as it is so early but my Uterine Lining is 11mm thick which is good I think (havent googled that yet!) and my pains on the left probably are the corpeus lutem cyst which is where the egg was released- so definitely ovulated from the left tube side! She also send me for bloods which I am waiting on her to call about- make another bloods appointment on Wednesday and see how thats progressing.

Feeling quite teary about it all but DH and I are arguing and I didnt want him to come with me to the docs or hospital so he didnt. He started on me this morning and I didnt want to be upset before the docs but he doesnt get it. He has a knack of upsetting me when it is a crucial time- did this last time when it ended in MC- He just doesnt get it .. grrrhhhh

Still some dull heavy draggin feeling in my uterus but that could be the darn transvaginal scanner


----------



## moggymay

Min, some friends of ours had an ivf attempt not long ago and the lining needs to be over 7 for them to try putting it in, over 10 is prime so 11 sounds fab! 

It is to do with how hospitable your innards are to bubs - kind of like 7 is youth hostel, 8 travelodge and moving onwards towards nice hotel for double figures - not sure what the Ritz would be? :wacko:

:dust: and :hugs: 

Tell your OH to go grab a :beer: and chillax!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh Minimin, having so recently gone through what you're going though I know how horrible it is. And since you've been here before it must feel horribly familar. But I have faith in you and in your pregnancy. It's going to be ok. Pains are just pains and don't mean anything. It is not suprisingly in the least they couldn't see anything on the scan, it is so early. The bloods will show an HCG increase, I'm sure of it.

As for Mr Minimin. Well. You can't control how he deals with it or how to talks to you, but you can control how you react to it. He's clearly being an insensitive arse. If you need to, just write him out of your mental picture for the time being. You haven't got the emotional space to be dealing with him being an arse, so just block it out. Decide you're not taking his emotions on board. If there was ever a time to be selfish, it's now. If he starts on you, leave the room.

Or you could do what I do when the Mr is being an arse and cry hysterically at him until he realises just how upset you are. Wailing, snotty floods of tears. No man is immune to that.


----------



## Minimin

Moggymay and Fran :hugs: Thanks ladies- you know exactly what to say to make me feel better

Nurse called back and 161 :wohoo: its higher than when I ended up in MC so I hope thats good (though I know the level is not as important as the rise) I have another bloods check on Wednesday morning :yipee:

Moggymay! I love your hotel analogy! I knew it had to be thick but not sure what was a good one or not :) 

Fran- I couldnt have said it better about DH- I did leave the room but this morning he followed me. I just sat their and Mentally took deep breathes. I went to the docs by walking and he was waiting outside in the car when I came out. After some persuasion I let him drop me off (bus would have meant I was seen later ) but he asked again when he dropped me off if I didnt want him there and then added- Well while your there on your own think about how your behaving-I called you a "sponger" I've called you worse!" I told him to think about the straw that broke the camel's back.
He sent a few texts later but i wont even bother going into them. He is an arrogant arse and wont see his is out of order for ages- lucky if its this week but really we are looking weeks if not months.

LMAO- crying and flailing my snot at him would be good- get some of my tension out too!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

A sponger? WTF? How the fuck are you sponging?

He's obviously put out at you not wanting him at the appointment. On one level that's understandable. But he's dealing with it appallingly. Is he the type who will realise later what an arse he was?

Telling you to think about how you're behaving. Fucksake. Honestly.


----------



## Minimin

Sponger because I am out of work- Been out of work since Christmas- First time EVER in my life!! and been looking into teaching science. I am a Post Doctoral Scientist worked for the government in the US and Kings College in London. Deciding that science research isnt what I want to do forever and not family friendly I took this break to decide what do next. I have already been looking into and got the ball rolling on- Teaching, tutoring from home, Yoga teaching and training to be a teacher. All which conveniently are things I can STILL do if we are lucky enough to have a family! ALSO whilst i have been sitting at home I have- researched getting pregnant, changed my diet, my lifestyle, paid for reflexology for fertility, and helped change his diet. He- has done FK all to change anything to help us conceive. So I guess I am sponging arent I?
Men can be such pathetic animals. I dont think he has clue how much I as a woman- will have to do once we have a little one. And he thinks he can have his career and bring up a child- doesnt think one has to give over the other. ie I shouldnt...argggg


----------



## Minimin

Oh and BTW- I have been doing all this plus all grocery shops and dining out etc from my savings???
Ahhhgggghh I do not even want to be in the same room as him right now- unfortunately he has a week off work to sort out stuff around the house- oh- and he wants me to help. Like my arse am I going to LOL!

ok- sorry Rant finished :shy:


----------



## moggymay

Min if you are a sponger what am I? Have been out of work since mat leave started in July 07! Now on 5 year career break but who knows if I will return in 2013! Guess I am just sucking it up :gun:

Makes me mad cos the stress of HIM is the last thing you and bubs need, he needs to get himself and his priorities right - would he rather you be unfulfilled and working or happier, moving forward and PREGGERS!!!!

Keep smiling hon, we are here if you need to rant :hug:


----------



## Tulip

Sorry to hear Mr M is being a grade 1 knobend babe, let me at him :grr:

On the up side I did a digi this morning with an hour's worth of wee and got THE WORD within a minute and 1-2 in about 3. So my levels are over 50, anyway.

On the downside, I ain't got any symptoms!!


----------



## Minimin

Dont worry Tulip- My symptoms are lessening too. But my blood levels where ok. I think out body gets used to the levels until they rise again and we will probably get some more symptoms- well thats what I am thinking- though I dont know :shrug:

Thanks moggymay- it is nice to know I am not alone- He just isnt thinking and thats his major problem- always has been.


----------



## moggymay

Men!!!!!! (Mogster excepted of course)


----------



## Minimin

LOL- Mogster excluded of course! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Hey girls, posted this on the softcups thread and cut and pasted here to keep you dated:
> 
> just got back from EPU- The nurse was the same lady I saw with my EP the first time I went there (this is the 3rd time I have been to the EPU in 8months they should give me my own chair ) She was really nice and as I had cramps and stitch like pain she said she would get me scanned. I was the last one to be scanned but the girl, again the same one with my EP did the scan- Nothing to see as it is so early but my Uterine Lining is 11mm thick which is good I think (havent googled that yet!) and my pains on the left probably are the corpeus lutem cyst which is where the egg was released- so definitely ovulated from the left tube side! She also send me for bloods which I am waiting on her to call about- make another bloods appointment on Wednesday and see how thats progressing.
> 
> Feeling quite teary about it all but DH and I are arguing and I didnt want him to come with me to the docs or hospital so he didnt. He started on me this morning and I didnt want to be upset before the docs but he doesnt get it. He has a knack of upsetting me when it is a crucial time- did this last time when it ended in MC- He just doesnt get it .. grrrhhhh
> 
> Still some dull heavy draggin feeling in my uterus but that could be the darn transvaginal scanner

my lining was 19mm and she said that was amazing and they like to see it above 7mm so yours is great hun!! glad you mentioned these pains you are having also Minimin as i am also in pain see post below, like you i copied and pasted lol, hands are way too painful to retype lol, glad to hear all went well hun but sorry to hear hubby being a boy!! matt is exactly the same, they just don't get it sometimes do they, hugs hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, how are we all tonight? doing well i hope!! as for me i am in agony, i swear its like i am about to ovulate?? i have had bad pain in my right ovary since i got my BFP and now i also have it in my left? niggly pains and my god my hips are killing me, back also decided to go out so looks like my SPD is kicking off already https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif
i was so bad last time, ended up in a wheelchair so not looking forward to having it again.
also got mega sore boobies, and my Graves Disease is going nuts, extreme pain in my hands, wrists,fingers,knees,ankles and shooting pains in my fingertips and end of my toes. had a fit earlier again but wasnt as bad as i have had them. see for me this is the bad time lol, all my conditions go up the wall but they will settle in a few weeks hopefully. so been in bed this evening trying to get some rest but not worked lol. 
going back to the hospital tomorrow for another test. spoke to another lady there who is covering for the woman i had last week, i told her about the levels needing to be 600-700 and she said straight away, "no, you wouldn't have levels that high at your stage of pregnancy, as you only just missed your period, your levels are perfectly normal" so why on earth did the other woman say different? crazy, so providing my levels are up to 1000 i will be scanned on friday to see if they can find the yolk sac and the fetal pole.


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Min, some friends of ours had an ivf attempt not long ago and the lining needs to be over 7 for them to try putting it in, over 10 is prime so 11 sounds fab!
> 
> It is to do with how hospitable your innards are to bubs - kind of like 7 is youth hostel, 8 travelodge and moving onwards towards nice hotel for double figures - not sure what the Ritz would be? :wacko:
> 
> :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> Tell your OH to go grab a :beer: and chillax!

lol so what would you say mine is at 19mm then? one of those posh places in Dubai???? yes!!! lmao!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Has he apologised yet, Minimin? I am still cross on your behalf.

I wore my Baby on Board badge on the bus/tube this morning. Did anyone offer me their seat? Did they buggery.


----------



## Minimin

No apology- wont be getting one until later today or tomorrow if I know him. At the moment he still thinks he's right. We have some plumber over at the moment so I am upstairs again- good as it means I can keep my feet up and relax. 

I am not surprised about people not getting up. How rude are those bloody commuters! I found them soooo rude- specially young people.... grrrhhhhh

Not really feeling pregnant anymore. :( resisted poas as it wont tell me much this morning. More bloods tomorrow.

How are you Fran?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'm fine. I don't feel pregnant today either, but I'm kind of used to that now. Remember - it doesn't mean anything. Well done for resisting POAS - you're right, it won't tell you anything and can only result in more stress. I am positive your HCG will have risen tomorrow.

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow. Quite looking forward to it. And then it will only be one more week until my next scan.

I only had to get up once to pee last night, which is unusual for me lately. You know me, I like having symptoms no matter how crappy other people might find them. Perhaps tonight will be more pee-filled.


----------



## moggymay

Fran dont wish for nighttime peeing unless you have agreat sense of direction! We have a automatic night light in our bathroom but the batteries are gone and I forgot to put them on charge so last night on my second pee stop I stubbed my toe! OOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!! Might as well have turned ALL the lights on for the noise I made stubbing my toe on the bathroom door!

Yay for MW appt - mine told me I needed ideally to be taller or lighter - DURR!!!!

Shame about noone giving up their seat for you, you could always embarras folks into it....find a preggers looking bloke and point out that you are actually pregnant with a REAL baby not a food/beer one so would he mind letting you have HIS seat?

Also yay for scan next week - when is it?

Mim - will be stalking your bloods tomorrow :hugs: Is OH being nicer today?

Sam any news to report?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

The scan is next wednesday - the 24th. It's actually for the cysts, but of course I'm a bit more interested in the BABY IN MY BELLY.


----------



## Babydreams321

how rude are commuters sue??!! i work in london - where do you get those baby on board badges from btw???xx 

GOOD LUCK FOR SCAN NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning Gals
how are we all today? well i just got back from the hospital after having my bloods done again, so now its a waiting game again till they ring me later on, i am so nervous i POAS lol



it came up within 2mins so i am pleased with that but still worried they are going to tell me my levels haven't risen.


----------



## Minimin

I hope my numbers are higher Fran! Fxd :) I am made up for your Midwife appointment tomorrow! Yah! and I can only imagine how excited you are about the scan next week- ha and they want to look at the cysts! Looking forward to it.

Talking of night time peeing- I didnt get up at all last night- though I did go alot before bed and took a while falling asleep ..hmmm?

As Moggy says- perhaps nightime walking is not a good thing. I hate stubbing my toe- we have a walk in shower and I am always doing it on that- the words that fall out of my mouth...ohhhh I tell you :evil:

babydreams321 you can get those badges from TFL I think- correct me if I am wrong. my nice SIL- MY bro's wife (as apposed to my DH's brothers wife who is the stupid insensitive SIL) had one with my nephew- and noone bothered either. I like Moggy's idea of confronting the beer bellied blokes LMAO- wish I could be there to see their mugs!

Just read Lamb and torts goodbyes on CBFM thread and now feeling desperately guilty about discussing my worries and HcG numbers on there. Think I am going to give the thread a miss from now on- well stalk but not post. :(


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Sam! I will keep checking for your numbers babe- Like the new poas image though- I am sure your numbers will have risen.... They seem to know we need to kick those stupid peoples butt with this pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks Minimin - obviously its a bit early for a badge yet - but would like to get one in a couple of months!! speshly with the summer coming!!x :0)

i know that thread on CBFM made me feel really sad & guilty too :0( gosh poor things....xxx i feel the same as you minimin - I wont post now, just lurke now & again.....sometimes people saying " itll happen to you too very soon as well" doesnt always help eh???!!


----------



## Minimin

I agree Babydream- I can imagine the surge of :bfp: has made it more so. :shrug:
It is nice this thread is open though as I am so scared and need to share and talk with you all and know I am not a nutcase worrying. I was beginning to feel out of place posting there as I know they probably thinking "well you got your :bfp: thats something" not in a horrible way but you know what I mean.

I hope you get the badge and I look forward to hearing stories :) Summer on the underground is not nice so the badge will come in most useful!


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies have you been over to the cbfm thread? Lambs and Tort are leaving and i think its posted my damn tests on there!! never thought it would upset people its just that i have been on there since losing LM and i felt that by just posting here i was walking away from the other girls, feel bloody awful now


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi ya hedge yeah we've been chatting about it before your post :0(

dont blame yourself though sam - i think its just the influx of BFP's etc which have just proved to be ever so overwhelming you know?? id be jealous at the mo. if i was ttc & on that thread u know??!!xx 

Dont feel bad ... neither of the girls begrudge any of us ( particularly YOU ) for our BFP's.....xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> Hi ya hedge yeah we've been chatting about it before your post :0(
> 
> dont blame yourself though sam - i think its just the influx of BFP's etc which have just proved to be ever so overwhelming you know?? id be jealous at the mo. if i was ttc & on that thread u know??!!xx
> 
> Dont feel bad ... neither of the girls begrudge any of us ( particularly YOU ) for our BFP's.....xx

i just feel terrible for not thinking ya know, hope they will reconsider.
how are you today hun? feeling ok?


----------



## Babydreams321

[/QUOTE=i just feel terrible for not thinking ya know, hope they will reconsider.how are you today hun? feeling ok?[/QUOTE]

Im sure they will pop in & say hi - we can only be supportive etc..just dont mention ourselves unless asked on that thread here on in I spose ??!! 

Sue has created this thread so we can use this to vent our worries & congratulate each other on other good news eh ..xxx

Yeah im good thank you!! my back is so achy but apart from that nothing To report this end!!! just wishing the days away until my midwife app in THREE WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! seems soo long away at the moment :0( XXX


----------



## Minimin

Sam- dont think for a minute it is you. I think the flux of bfp and frustration has kicked in. 

We should be chatting on this thread anyway-our worries of hcg, MW appt, symptoms disappearing and then reappearing and knicker spotting is really more suited here! Specially the latter- I keep getting a splurge of CM and going to check :(
Also really negative about tomorrow- dont know why- my boobs are not as sore and I have that dull heavy ache in my uterus- I potted some seedlings and cleared the kitchen -90mins worth and it is playing up! eeek :(
back to resting I say. I am now wondering if I should have asked the nurse to monitor my progesterone as well. This would be able to tell us a bit more in the long run.

argghh roll on tomorrow- I can feel I am going to be panicky!!
Babydreams- I hope the next three weeks fly by.....quick for us!
Sam have you heard anything back yet?


----------



## moggymay

she is the hotel queen!!!! Royalty could live there!


----------



## EmmaM2

hello ladies - just popped back from second tri for a nosey and was absolutely thrilled to see a new CBFM thread. It was a while back for me and many of you wont know me but just wanted to say big congrats to you all. The CBFM thread was one of the only ones i used in ttc and it was great. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months! x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey Emma. I remember you ;) Good to see you're doing well.


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Sam- dont think for a minute it is you. I think the flux of bfp and frustration has kicked in.
> 
> We should be chatting on this thread anyway-our worries of hcg, MW appt, symptoms disappearing and then reappearing and knicker spotting is really more suited here! Specially the latter- I keep getting a splurge of CM and going to check :(
> Also really negative about tomorrow- dont know why- my boobs are not as sore and I have that dull heavy ache in my uterus- I potted some seedlings and cleared the kitchen -90mins worth and it is playing up! eeek :(
> back to resting I say. I am now wondering if I should have asked the nurse to monitor my progesterone as well. This would be able to tell us a bit more in the long run.
> 
> argghh roll on tomorrow- I can feel I am going to be panicky!!
> Babydreams- I hope the next three weeks fly by.....quick for us!
> Sam have you heard anything back yet?

hey hun i posted a thread about boobs lol look at this, try not to worry hun as loads of women dont get them

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/292388-sore-boobs-not.html


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, hospital just rang, my levels have gone up again to 753!!! they are doubling by 157% as an average instead of the normal 60%

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69327&thumb=1&d=1268747286

i am the red line lol


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Excellent news Sam, well done!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Sam- just i had them and then they seem to have resided :(

Dull cramps are definitely there though- And lower back ache to which I put a hot water bottle sometimes. The backache may be being in bed propped up though :shrug:
and I think I may be constipated :shy:

The lady scanning me yesterday asked me if I was and I said..err no i dont think so I am going more frequently though- But I think that may have been the beginning as I have not been as much today- watch me hit fibre foods :)

Hows your day going?


----------



## Minimin

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls, hospital just rang, my levels have gone up again to 753!!! they are doubling by 157% as an average instead of the normal 60%
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69327&thumb=1&d=1268747286
> 
> i am the red line lol

Just read your good news Sam! :wohoo:


----------



## hedgewitch

i am suffering badly with the backache too, very bad infact, i am usually on co-codamol 30/500 2 tabs 4-5 times a day and tramadol on alternate days or when the pain is too much, i have had to come off them and drop to co-codamol 8/500 which is not even touching it at all so i too am sat here with a hot water bottle in my spine lol.
was bad with it yesterday and also the muscles in my bottom cheeks are soooo sore but had matt rub them with his knuckles last night lol but it got rid of my back ache!! so wondering if that was the sciatic nerve or something, either that or i am just weird........


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Just read your good news Sam! :wohoo:

hehehehe they are scanning me on friday, oh how i am praying for a gestational sac, then a yolk sac then a heartbeat......oh this is gonna be hell for the next few weeks lol, without being awful girls i am so glad we are all going through this together


----------



## Minimin

Sam- I would be lost with out this place. I am so glad we are going through this together. i dont think anyone understands it as much as someone who is in our shoes.
My masseuse has mentioned tension is held in our buttocks- and i didnt realise how much until she massaged the tops of mine and let me tell you it felt good afterwards. hurt like hell at the time :) 
Thats what i need- a massage!!! Only if DH wasnt home this week I could sneak her in...ergggh Crap!
Roll on the morning so I can get my bloods done. Sam I hope your back gives you some relief this evening.


----------



## Tulip

Great news on bloods and digi Sam!

Min - best of luck for tomorrow sweetie, I'll be thinking of you!

Hope everyone else is well. Quickie from me - hugely bloated but that's about it. On the downside my line manager has just miscarried after being on bedrest for a week :cry: I'm going to come clean about Munchkin to senior management tomorrow as it will have an effect on her recovery if/when she returns to us. Feel very guilty for being so me me me me me me last few weeks, not realising she was going through hell.

See you tomorrow xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Sam- I would be lost with out this place. I am so glad we are going through this together. i dont think anyone understands it as much as someone who is in our shoes.
> My masseuse has mentioned tension is held in our buttocks- and i didnt realise how much until she massaged the tops of mine and let me tell you it felt good afterwards. hurt like hell at the time :)
> Thats what i need- a massage!!! Only if DH wasnt home this week I could sneak her in...ergggh Crap!
> Roll on the morning so I can get my bloods done. Sam I hope your back gives you some relief this evening.

hey hun, everything will be fine with the bloods hun you mark my words!!i know what you mean about it hurting at the top of the bum cheeks but like you i felt sooooooo much better afterwards, its was bliss lol. i am so bloomin drained tonight, want to curl up and snooze for a month, so darn tired. i ache everywhere lol, think i must be getting old lol


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladie!
hope you had a good nights kip.
I couldnt resist poas stick again this morning as though i due to go for my bloods my lack of sore boobs and residing twinges made me wonder. The only thing is I dont have any more boots tests so used a Superdrug one to which i dont have anything from this pregnancy to compare to. Though it is darker than the lines I had on the same brand for my last MC pregnancy...
my IC also got darker so I am somewhat reassured :)

how are you all this morning. 
Sam- did you get a decent night sleep. I hope you did and arent feeling as tired.
I seem to wake up tired at the moment.

Tulip, Fran, babydreams- hope you ladies are all well too. Sorry to hear about your line manager Tulip. :(
and anyone I may have missed out :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi minimin :0) & all of you lovely ladies!!

Im good thank you!! 


I hvnt "been to the loo " in about 5 dayds now though!!! grrrrrrrrr :growlmad: starting to feel somewhat 'uncomfotable'!!! lol !!! as long as i dont start parping at my desk at work though i think i can manage for another day or two before i may have to resort to drastic action hahahahahahahahaha!!

sorry if anyone is eating their brekkie & reading this lol xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, i feel like poop today, headache, been all up night peeing, back hurts, hips hurt, ankles hurt, wrists and hands hurt, i wake up tired, lmao and the list goes on and on hehe
ahhh the joys of pregnancy, look at me i am positively blooming!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
how are my girls today? Min what time is bloods and results hun? sending you lots of hugs,xx

what about the rest of you ladies, what are the plans for today? how are you all feeling?


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies
Babydreams- ha ha ha.. :rofl:
I managed a lil one this morning but I know it is going to get painful- 
Are you ladies taking iron supplements, i am and they are renowned to making you constipated.

Sam- awww-- the joys of pregnancy huh! I hope you can take it easy today though- rest my dear!:hugs:

My bloods were taken this morning around 10am and I would imagine the nurse will be calling me around 4-5pm. She did on Monday-She has the EPU patients until around1.30 and then gets time to catch up so if she gets my results she will call.

Still feeling as if it may have fallen as I dont have sore boobs- still tired though-like you Sam I wake up tired.... and pee is fluorescent!!!! :shock:

I have to clean the bathroom and pot some seedlings but cant be bothered :dohh: and have come back to bed with my laptop :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You're doing remarkably well with the waiting Minimin. I shall be thinking of you today.

As for me, the midwife appointment was fine this morning. She said that if I haven&#8217;t heard back from the hospital about booking the pregnancy in there by my appointment next week, mention it then. She offered try to have a listen for the heartbeat but this early it was quite likely she might not be able to find it, and so I told her not to try because if she couldn&#8217;t find it then that would mean I would worry more, probably unnecessarily. I'm quite proud of myself for making that decision.

She insisted on putting my due date as 15/10 even though I told her I know when I conceived and have had dating scans to show that I am 9 weeks today and so due 19/10. It&#8217;s a bit frustrating not to be listened to &#8211; midwives do seem to only ever go by the date of the last period without taking into account not everyone has perfect 28-day cycles.

Anyway, from now on I should be mostly dealt with by the hospital and I don&#8217;t need to go back to see the midwife at the GP until around 21 weeks. I need to get a diary to remind me when to make that appointment.

I am actually pretty tired now, which suggests to me that the reason I haven&#8217;t had much tiredness is that I spend most of the time sitting on my arse. I should be a bit more active.

Going to the pub tonight. Incredibly weak shandy here I come!


----------



## Babydreams321

stiiiiiiiiiil havent been hahahaha!!! 

& no im not on iron supplements just the standard Santogen pre natal tablets!! 

Im usually like this for a couple of days around the time of my AF but this is ridiculous now!! god - imagine if it was like this for 9 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!! id put on 20 stone hahahaha!!


----------



## Minimin

Very proud of you Fran from not getting the HB done! Yah on the 9weeks!!

WEll nurse just called and it has only risen to 255! FUCK! I am so FUCKING pissed! She says she wants to monitor bloods again on Friday and I have to go to the EPU and see her. FUCK FUCK FUCK!


----------



## Tulip

SHIT Min, sorry it wasn't what you wanted to hear bud. Try not to panic please. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks hun- it is hard as I am at risk of an ectopic and if it is and this tube goes thats it. SHIT!


----------



## Minimin

Ok- need someone who can do maths please!!
Mondays HcG is 161 and todays 255. They would expect it to have doubled to give 322.
How much did mine rise. I am getting around 80% with my calculations. Is that right?

Also I thought it was meant to double over 48-72 hours?


----------



## Babydreams321

Minimin said:


> Very proud of you Fran from not getting the HB done! Yah on the 9weeks!!
> 
> WEll nurse just called and it has only risen to 255! FUCK! I am so FUCKING pissed! She says she wants to monitor bloods again on Friday and I have to go to the EPU and see her. FUCK FUCK FUCK!

Hey hon forgive me for my lack of knowledge but what does this mean??xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

minimin said:


> ok- need someone who can do maths please!!
> Mondays hcg is 161 and todays 255. They would expect it to have doubled to give 322.
> How much did mine rise. I am getting around 80% with my calculations. Is that right?
> 
> Also i thought it was meant to double over 48-72 hours?

i got about 60%???!!

161/100 = 1.61x 60 = 96.6 + 161 = 257.6?


----------



## moggymay

Min dont panic hon, they say 2-3 days for the levels to double and Im sure you saw the stats when the hospital talked to Sam/Hedge

What was initial blood hcg level?

The main indication that everything is on track is to see if the number is doubling every *2-3 days*. 

Honestly 255 is fine and well within the normal range for how far along you are. 

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:

*****hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

* 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
* 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
* 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
* 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
* 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
* 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
* 13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
* 17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
* 25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
* Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml

Far as I can tell your levels are good, just have to sit on your hands now til Friday - easier said than done I know given what happened last time but only time will tell - a shit thing to say I know and Im sorry to have to say it but wait til Friday, we are all here for you whilst you wait. :hug:


----------



## Minimin

thanks Moggymay- My initial reading was 161 taken on Monday and then today 255 which was 48 hours apart. I am calculating a 58% rise which is below normal. 
I am so fed up going through this- sorry to be so impatient- but this is the third time i've been here in 8 months. Ectopic pregnancies do rise but not as much so this is scary. But as you say- all I can do is wait now. arrgghhhh


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Minimin, mate, don't panic. The important thing is that it's rising and rising well. Doctors will always seen anything less than a doubling as "sub-optimal", but all that means is it doesn't comply to the Perfect Standard. Remember - mine went from 496 to 823 in 48 hours - much less than double. But everything was fine. Yours will be too. You've got a better rise than I did.

You're within normal range. I know it's a nightmare when everything is not as perfect as you'd like it to be, and now you have to wait which is just awful. But you'll get through it and you'll be fine. You're stronger than I was :)


----------



## moggymay

I make it 63% rise, what time were monday bloods taken? How bout todays? Was it full 48 hours? Main thing to focus on now is that rise is BETTER than if it was ectopic so less likely to be that, also you get 72 hours to double, add to that below average rises need to exist to get the average, its like that annoying grades curve at school. But rise is a rise so hold on to the hopes and pma hon, I am for you if nowt else! :hugs: Wish I could zap Friday here for you now but I cant and if I could zap Friday here I sure as hell would be zapping you all forward past 12 weeks so you could shout from the rooftops!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks girls. I am crying really hard now. Need to reboot!

I agree with the rise not doubling but they do like at least 66% and I am 58% or 63%- How did you calculate this Moggymay? I had my bloods done on Monay around 1.30-2pm and today at around 10.30-11am so just under 48 hours.

Fran I dont think i am as strong as you- I wish I had just a fraction of the strength you have :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Babydreams321 said:


> minimin said:
> 
> 
> ok- need someone who can do maths please!!
> Mondays hcg is 161 and todays 255. They would expect it to have doubled to give 322.
> How much did mine rise. I am getting around 80% with my calculations. Is that right?
> 
> Also i thought it was meant to double over 48-72 hours?
> 
> i got about 60%???!!
> 
> 161/100 = 1.61x 60 = 96.6 + 161 = 257.6?Click to expand...



Thanks babydreams I was having a brain fart the first time I calculated it. I was trying to work it out if it had doubled so using 355/100...err dont ask! 

Thanks for calculating though.


Oh and Fran- I know the rise is important more than the number itself but this is all starting to feel all too familiar :cry:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh Mins. We'll all be here to see you though :)

I am shit at maths but have asked boffin husband to work out the percentage. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Fran! I am getting 58 still.. which is still low but hoping that the 48hr read is not long enough.


----------



## moggymay

To be honest Min with a bit of faffing with figures your results show they WILL near as dammit (couldnt be faffed with beyond the fourth decimal place cos no claculator) be at the predicted levels at 72 hours! Lil Min is a fighter! Do her proud and PMA til Friday. Slice of cake and a cuppa will help and we are here with you every step of the way - just ask Fran!

:hug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Boffin husband says:

"161 has increased by 94 - about 58.4% - to 255.

Subtract 161 from 255 = 94. Then do 94 / 161 to find the percentage."

So yes, 58%.

I can completely understand how it all feels horribly familiar. I'd be wailing and gnashing my teeth too. But the important thing - the REALLY important thing - is that past performance is no indicator of the future. Your HCG has risen. Some people start off slow and gather momentum.

Have you got something you can do to keep yourself busy tomorrow? Go to the cinema?


----------



## Minimin

I think I am going to get some chocolate- no cake in the house as my lardy DH eats it all and is meant to be on a diet :(

I am faffing the numbers around too- If 58% after just under 48 hours it may be ok for 72 hours. I have to sit this out now- dum de dum :coffee:! I hate waiting!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; it is not an ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> small number divided by the larger one
> 
> To be honest Min with a bit of faffing with figures your results show they WILL near as dammit (couldnt be faffed with beyond the fourth decimal place cos no claculator) be at the predicted levels at 72 hours! Lil Min is a fighter! Do her proud and PMA til Friday. Slice of cake and a cuppa will help and we are here with you every step of the way - just ask Fran!
> 
> :hug:

Mogs aint wrong.

https://arise.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/bday-cake-slice.jpg


----------



## Babydreams321

Minimin said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minimin said:
> 
> 
> ok- need someone who can do maths please!!
> Mondays hcg is 161 and todays 255. They would expect it to have doubled to give 322.
> How much did mine rise. I am getting around 80% with my calculations. Is that right?
> 
> Also i thought it was meant to double over 48-72 hours?
> 
> i got about 60%???!!
> 
> 161/100 = 1.61x 60 = 96.6 + 161 = 257.6?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks babydreams I was having a brain fart the first time I calculated it. I was trying to work it out if it had doubled so using 355/100...err dont ask!
> 
> Thanks for calculating though.
> 
> 
> Oh and Fran- I know the rise is important more than the number itself but this is all starting to feel all too familiar :cry:Click to expand...

LOL not a problem...xxx

ok im following now, sorry for my ignorance...as a first timer BFPer im unfamiliar with all the terms you long term ttcers know!!!

ok ive googled a bit ( I KNOW "GOOGLE'S BAD"!!! lol ) and yeah although my knowledge is limited i second what the other ladies say! IMO its unfair the nurses have panicked you & tested you in 48 hours instead or waiting the full 72???!!

good luck babes...im sure all will be fine, all my fingers & toes are crossed for you babes - rest up & try not to panic....friday's not that long away xxx


----------



## Minimin

Oh yum!!! I want cake now!:) have to make do with the left over rejects of the Hero's tin :) 

thanks for asking Mr Fran! I can do nothing but wait..I am the most impatient person ever! I will have to make time pass! Shame i cant have a bottle of vino :(


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Babydreams!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Innit. The one time you could really, really do with a massive drink and you can't have one. Totally unfair.


----------



## moggymay

break out the schloer! In a wine glass of course!


----------



## Minimin

Sue Dunhym said:


> Innit. The one time you could really, really do with a massive drink and you can't have one. Totally unfair.

Oh tell me bout it- I would love a nice chilled bottle of white....to begin with LMAO


----------



## Tulip

Its a shame that everything we find online says 48-72 hours but EPUs always seem to make out it's all gone to shit if you haven't doubled in 48 :grr:


----------



## Minimin

True tulip- but then again i am sure we would not be happy if they didnt use the baseline measurement as the precautionary level to monitor. Though I would also like a go at:gun::grr:

The nurse did ask if I was having anymore pains and I said not as bad as Friday- which they havent been. She put the pains down to the fact I had some Corpus lutem cysts on my scan on Monday- but they cant rule out an ectopic. 

I'll have no blood left by the end of the week :wacko:and I am not looking forward to the transvaginal scanner again :shock:


----------



## Minimin

Ladies!
Just heard back from Ectopic trust
cut and paste:

A 66% rise would have put your levels today at 267. Sometimes hCG can appear to rise slowly over a couple of days and then perform normally - but if a second 48 hour test comes back with levels rising at a rate of less than 66% or preferably doubling, that's when alarm bells ring. You need to hang in there for your next blood test and remember that blood testing alone is not good enough for diagnosis. You need a combination of scan, physical examinations, overall health etc to see what is actually going on.

Your results are inconclusive at the moment, so the waiting continues. I know it is torturous waiting, especially with the history of loss that we all share here.


So I guess all I can do is wait and sit tight-DH and I may go out to eat and the cinema tomorrow- The new Jennifer Aniston Movie may give me some giggles. I also have booked myself 2 hours with my reflexologist for massage and reiki as well...if i'm gonna pamper I may as well go the whole hog!

Thanks ladies- I wish I could send each of you a hug! This afternoon would have been unbearable if I didnt have you guys here. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::flower::flower:


----------



## KimmyB

Hi ladies, just thought I would tentatively announce that I'm pregnant! Very very early days but there you go! Another CBFM graduate!

Min as I said on another thread I am hoping your next bloods show a good rise hun :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: and :yipee: again Kimmy am still so made up for you! Wasnt this your first time using Softcups and CBFM?


----------



## fairygirl

Hope your little one is just a slow riser Min!


----------



## KimmyB

Minimin said:


> :wohoo: and :yipee: again Kimmy am still so made up for you! Wasnt this your first time using Softcups and CBFM?

It was my second month with CBFM, first month charting, using softcups and conceive plus! So who know what did the trick!:happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Minimin said:


> Ladies!
> Just heard back from Ectopic trust
> cut and paste:
> 
> A 66% rise would have put your levels today at 267. Sometimes hCG can appear to rise slowly over a couple of days and then perform normally - but if a second 48 hour test comes back with levels rising at a rate of less than 66% or preferably doubling, that's when alarm bells ring. You need to hang in there for your next blood test and remember that blood testing alone is not good enough for diagnosis. You need a combination of scan, physical examinations, overall health etc to see what is actually going on.
> 
> Your results are inconclusive at the moment, so the waiting continues. I know it is torturous waiting, especially with the history of loss that we all share here.
> 
> 
> So I guess all I can do is wait and sit tight-DH and I may go out to eat and the cinema tomorrow- The new Jennifer Aniston Movie may give me some giggles. I also have booked myself 2 hours with my reflexologist for massage and reiki as well...if i'm gonna pamper I may as well go the whole hog!
> 
> Thanks ladies- I wish I could send each of you a hug! This afternoon would have been unbearable if I didnt have you guys here. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::flower::flower:

You are dealing with this so perfectly Min :) Cinema, food, massage, do everything tomorrow. And do you have a favourite book? I found picking up an old Pratchett very comforting and a nice way to distract myself during the down times. If you're reading, you're not thinking about anything else.

Thinking of you all the time, promise. x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

KimmyB said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I would tentatively announce that I'm pregnant! Very very early days but there you go! Another CBFM graduate!
> 
> Min as I said on another thread I am hoping your next bloods show a good rise hun :hugs:

Massive congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Very proud of you Fran from not getting the HB done! Yah on the 9weeks!!
> 
> WEll nurse just called and it has only risen to 255! FUCK! I am so FUCKING pissed! She says she wants to monitor bloods again on Friday and I have to go to the EPU and see her. FUCK FUCK FUCK!

min, i am sorry hun, again i know you are thinking its all bad at this point but, they like to see a rise of 60% and on that level but without knowing what dpo you are(as it gives you a graph) i calculate a rise of 58% which is still acceptable so bearing that in mind hun try not too worry too much. i bet you get back there and they have more than doubled hunny,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## Tulip

I'm sure miniminimin is just a slow riser babe. Thinking of you xx

Kimmy - congratulations again!! Enjoy it xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Thanks girls. I am crying really hard now. Need to reboot!
> 
> I agree with the rise not doubling but they do like at least 66% and I am 58% or 63%- How did you calculate this Moggymay? I had my bloods done on Monay around 1.30-2pm and today at around 10.30-11am so just under 48 hours.
> 
> Fran I dont think i am as strong as you- I wish I had just a fraction of the strength you have :hugs:

thats why they are lower then sweetie, they have to be done exactly 48hours later if not more,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

KimmyB said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I would tentatively announce that I'm pregnant! Very very early days but there you go! Another CBFM graduate!
> 
> Min as I said on another thread I am hoping your next bloods show a good rise hun :hugs:

massive congrats hunny,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

when was everyone's LMP? just curious as to what stage we all are

mine was 14th feb


----------



## KimmyB

hedgewitch said:


> when was everyone's LMP? just curious as to what stage we all are
> 
> mine was 14th feb

Mine was 24th feb but I ovulated early this cycle (CD10)


----------



## Tulip

Have changed my ticker to go by LMP :happydance: Well, that's how I'll be dated for two more months, so may as well. It's nice to be theoretically further ahead.

Symptoms: Massive bloating (as in I could pass for 4 months); digestion starting to slow; The Rage has returned at work; I'm eating everything in sight; still sleeping like shit! Wondering if I'm imagining the morning coughing/retching, we'll see tomorrow. Keep poking boobs to no avail! Just listed my milestones in a PAL thread and realised I'm going to be on tenterhooks for another 4 months until we can reasonably rule out spina bifida. Shit.

Oh, but the clinical trial people are v excited and are sending me out a urine sample request "...now that you are pregnant!" :wohoo:

Sambo, my LMP was 11th Feb but I O'd late (1st March) so I'm actually 4 days behind my ticker.


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Have changed my ticker to go by LMP :happydance: Well, that's how I'll be dated for two more months, so may as well. It's nice to be theoretically further ahead.
> 
> Symptoms: Massive bloating (as in I could pass for 4 months); digestion starting to slow; The Rage has returned at work; I'm eating everything in sight; still sleeping like shit! Wondering if I'm imagining the morning coughing/retching, we'll see tomorrow. Keep poking boobs to no avail! Just listed my milestones in a PAL thread and realised I'm going to be on tenterhooks for another 4 months until we can reasonably rule out spina bifida. Shit.
> 
> Oh, but the clinical trial people are v excited and are sending me out a urine sample request "...now that you are pregnant!" :wohoo:
> 
> Sambo, my LMP was 11th Feb but I O'd late (1st March) so I'm actually 4 days behind my ticker.

yeah i changed mine also to my LMP too which was 14th feb but as i ovulated early this cycle cd 12 it was confusing me trying to work with the hospitals guidelines etc and what stage i actually am so i am actually 4weeks 6days pg but by hospital i am 4weeks 4 days, 
i was actually trying to explain this to matt but to be honest he got that confused i just gave up lol


----------



## Minimin

Hey, 
My LMP was 12th feb. I ov'd on CD15 (second peak on CBFM) making me CD19 today.
Sam- does that fit in as a normal rise with your calculations? I dont even bother explaining it to DH. I said our numbers hadnt risen enough but when I told him it had risen the thought that was "better than falling like last time" (MC) bless. I had to explain we were still at risk of an ectopic! 

Tulip- luvin the symptoms! Do you know what the clinical trials will involve? I am a scientist so being rather nosey!

Hope you ladies are having a good evening-:)


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Hey,
> My LMP was 12th feb. I ov'd on CD15 (second peak on CBFM) making me CD19 today.
> Sam- does that fit in as a normal rise with your calculations? I dont even bother explaining it to DH. I said our numbers hadnt risen enough but when I told him it had risen the thought that was "better than falling like last time" (MC) bless. I had to explain we were still at risk of an ectopic!
> 
> Tulip- luvin the symptoms! Do you know what the clinical trials will involve? I am a scientist so being rather nosey!
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a good evening-:)

yeah sweetie i can relate as i also have had ectopic, 10 weeks and didn't even know it was in the tube till it ruptured so i can truly relate and sympathise as to how worried you are but that being said i would say you are still ok with those levels, as the girls have said its the fact they have risen and some woment don't rise until 72hours so time is a factor here too. as you said to me the other day every woman is different, and we all progress at different rates so try to keep busy hun and i am sure it will have risen by friday.

i also have my bloods again tomorrow so my nerves have kicked in again lol


----------



## Minimin

I am crossing my fingers, toes and legs for you Sam! Look a right sight but I dont care!
Thanks for your comforting words. It is weird how all sense kinda goes out the window! 
Lets take some deep long breathes together. I think of all the extra oxygen going to our bodies and nourishing us.

Starting to get a little heavy headache and sinus really playing up. I thought I would stay up to watch Desperate Housewives for some mindless shite but may have to retire back to bed.

I'm on for a bit still if you need to chat Sam. :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

The trial people have already had 2 urine samples from me: one before beginning and one six weeks after starting taking the pills to see how I'm absorbing the folic and inositol/placebo. They now need another to see how Munch and I are absorbing them. I'll then continue to take the pills til 12 weeks and keep them updated of scans etc, then finally complete a Pregnancy Outcome Form for bad or good - they'll want to know birthweight, any NTDs etc. And then Munch and I will have done our bit for Ruby :D


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> I am crossing my fingers, toes and legs for you Sam! Look a right sight but I dont care!
> Thanks for your comforting words. It is weird how all sense kinda goes out the window!
> Lets take some deep long breathes together. I think of all the extra oxygen going to our bodies and nourishing us.
> 
> Starting to get a little heavy headache and sinus really playing up. I thought I would stay up to watch Desperate Housewives for some mindless shite but may have to retire back to bed.
> 
> I'm on for a bit still if you need to chat Sam. :hugs:

thanks hun,
hmmm that new yoga pose looks painfulhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_5_134.gif.........are you sure you can breathe?.........Min.....? lmao cheers hun need all the help i can get hehe!!

so sorry your feeling shitty with the sinuses but if its any concilation i am walking around from the minute i wake up sounding like a dirty old man snorting trying to clear them out too!! i wake up bunged up also it is driving me nuts to be honest!! i sound so attractive lol
have you any olbas oil or anything? it might help with the sinuses,x


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> The trial people have already had 2 urine samples from me: one before beginning and one six weeks after starting taking the pills to see how I'm absorbing the folic and inositol/placebo. They now need another to see how Munch and I are absorbing them. I'll then continue to take the pills til 12 weeks and keep them updated of scans etc, then finally complete a Pregnancy Outcome Form for bad or good - they'll want to know birthweight, any NTDs etc. And then Munch and I will have done our bit for Ruby :D

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## Minimin

Tulip- thats so interesting!!! :yipee: to Ruby and you :hugs:

Sam- I have a neti pot for clearing out sinus' I have not used in over a year- just used it and it worked a treat! Am now practising said long breathing exercises- minus the crazy yoga postures- am already in bed (again) DH and I are going to watch crap telly and then he is going to bugger off to watch footie and I can come back on line again:yah:

Funny I used to have sinuses bad and thought it was something I would have to live with. With the EP I had no wine/booze for over 3months and it disappeared. Soon as i drink vino it comes back. Since then I have done my own expt (once a scientist..always) and it is only vino that does that. Sucks as I looooovvveeee Vino! :(
Have you always suffered from sinuses Sam?


Anyway so this preggo sinus thing is weird as of course I am not drinking...


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Tulip- thats so interesting!!! :yipee: to Ruby and you :hugs:
> 
> Sam- I have a neti pot for clearing out sinus' I have not used in over a year- just used it and it worked a treat! Am now practising said long breathing exercises- minus the crazy yoga postures- am already in bed (again) DH and I are going to watch crap telly and then he is going to bugger off to watch footie and I can come back on line again:yah:
> 
> Funny I used to have sinuses bad and thought it was something I would have to live with. With the EP I had no wine/booze for over 3months and it disappeared. Soon as i drink vino it comes back. Since then I have done my own expt (once a scientist..always) and it is only vino that does that. Sucks as I looooovvveeee Vino! :(
> Have you always suffered from sinuses Sam?
> 
> 
> Anyway so this preggo sinus thing is weird as of course I am not drinking...

yeah when i was a kid i used to be terrible, had to have my adenoids taken out as i just couldn't breathe since then i regularly get sinitus, so bad when i get a cold or what not but i started with all the blood in my nose too last week which makes it even more nasty lol, how lovely i sound talking about my bodily fluids!!
sounds like a good plan hun curling up with hubby for a bit, hope all is well in that dept, i was about ready to do a Carrie special to Matt before, don't know if you have seen that film but she pins someone up with knives on the wall lol, he is doing his bloody carpentry in my living room!!! and using some bonding stuff that has turned my stomach inside out lol, its vile! its burns your nose and throat its so strong!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/29/29_3_13.gif


----------



## Minimin

OH gross! I hope he has stopped!! 
Nothing discussed with DH- Just asked if he wanted to come to hospital this morning. Said he didnt really need to as it was just bloods and he still wanted to come. Also said he is a stupid idiot for starting on me at this time- and he started again- so i told him to back off otherwise he would be shut down again. Been ok since- my moods have been mean since I got the call this afternoon so I have kept my distance as much as I can.

Bodily fluids is not as bad as half the things we have discussed on these boards! I hope you get some relief- Does olbas oil work some for you? I was addicted to Otrivine a few years back until I got a nasty reaction to it where it made my sinus' worse and I had to go on some steriod spray..erggh. 

What time are you getting your bloods done tomorrow babe?


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> OH gross! I hope he has stopped!!
> Nothing discussed with DH- Just asked if he wanted to come to hospital this morning. Said he didnt really need to as it was just bloods and he still wanted to come. Also said he is a stupid idiot for starting on me at this time- and he started again- so i told him to back off otherwise he would be shut down again. Been ok since- my moods have been mean since I got the call this afternoon so I have kept my distance as much as I can.
> 
> Bodily fluids is not as bad as half the things we have discussed on these boards! I hope you get some relief- Does olbas oil work some for you? I was addicted to Otrivine a few years back until I got a nasty reaction to it where it made my sinus' worse and I had to go on some steriod spray..erggh.
> 
> What time are you getting your bloods done tomorrow babe?

oh hun thats understandable that you been a bit off, you feel you are not getting his full support at times and its easy to resent him, just remember this, they are indeed made different and from MARS!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_31_4.gifnote in this diagram of the male species they will do ridiculous things to themselves just to see the reaction (note: using the taser against himself) whereas females would know not to do that as it would equal pain!! point proven!!

i have to go the hospital for 11.30am again as thats what time i have been getting them done so wil find out in the afternoon again, i hate the waiting.......gets me so nervous, arrrggghhh lol! why is this not easy for us hun?


----------



## Minimin

LMAO- it is so true- they are a different species all together.
DH has gone down to potter about-so I get some more MIN time! :)

I ask myself the same questions-why does it have to be so hard? Why do some get it so easy? and others have to go through so much. I just dont see the rationale behind it.

I will be thinking of you hun! I am sure you will be fine though! Cant wait for you to show those idiots at that hospital :)


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> LMAO- it is so true- they are a different species all together.
> DH has gone down to potter about-so I get some more MIN time! :)
> 
> I ask myself the same questions-why does it have to be so hard? Why do some get it so easy? and others have to go through so much. I just dont see the rationale behind it.
> 
> I will be thinking of you hun! I am sure you will be fine though! Cant wait for you to show those idiots at that hospital :)

all i can say sweetie is i hope you are right lol, i am a pessimist i am afraid when it comes to me and my body, Matt says i should take a spoonful of my own advice and i agree lol, but its so difficult at times.
i will be on in the morning anyways but i will post to you as soon as i get them hun, they need to be about 1400 so we shall see.
anyways matt is snoring so i best get back into bed, only popped on as i can't sleep, why is it your imagination runs wild when you turn the lights out?
night hun,x


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls, so I think I was a little premature yesterday. Did a FRER and superdrug this morning with FMU. FRER has a barely noticable line (fainter than yesterdays) and superdrug has a slightly darker line than yesterdays. So I'm off to the doctors/EPAU today to hopefully get HcG bloods as I also woke up to a dull throb on my right had side (the side WITH the tube) and with my history of ectopic I just can't take any chances. Is it wrong that if this pregnancy has to end then I'm praying for a chemical?Wish me luck girls x


----------



## Tulip

Not wrong at all, best of luck Kimmy. If it's any consolation Beadette is still getting shit FRER lines - remember the amount of dye in each test can vary too, making it seem like a weaker result.

Everything crossed for Kimmy Sam and Min at the mo. This must be so hard for you all :( xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Sammo would you mind texting your result? There's no way I'll be able to get on bnb this afternoon by the look of it. Got everything crossed! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Sam- I think we are programmed to not be able to have PMA for ourselves. I am the same. I am hoping and praying this morning for your numbers to be sky high :)

I have an appointment between 12-2 so I may not be on until then- but I will be thinking of you and be back on as soon as I can!

Hope you managed to get some sleep last night. I finally fell asleep around 11.45-12 and up by 6.30 this morning. 

Kimmy- as I said before- still thinking of you and hoping for the best.

You are in my prayers and thoughts.

Lots of love and :hugs:

Min


----------



## hedgewitch

KimmyB said:


> Morning girls, so I think I was a little premature yesterday. Did a FRER and superdrug this morning with FMU. FRER has a barely noticable line (fainter than yesterdays) and superdrug has a slightly darker line than yesterdays. So I'm off to the doctors/EPAU today to hopefully get HcG bloods as I also woke up to a dull throb on my right had side (the side WITH the tube) and with my history of ectopic I just can't take any chances. Is it wrong that if this pregnancy has to end then I'm praying for a chemical?Wish me luck girls x

not wrong at all hun, its a sad thing but you are a realist hun same as us all who have had losses, i myself said exactly the same thing to Matt, i am terrified of losing my tube, want to know what is sad hun, when i went the hospital the day after i got my BFP, instead of being over the moon i was pg i was asking, "if there is something wrong, you will save my tube won't you, i need that tube" how terrible am i lol, most ladies are all excited but me...nope i am a realist or a pessimist whichever way you choose to look at it lol.
so i think maybe its just a bit early hun and like Tulip says there are some problems with the FRER's at the min too, sending you hugs sweetie,x


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Sammo would you mind texting your result? There's no way I'll be able to get on bnb this afternoon by the look of it. Got everything crossed! xxx

hey hun, of course i will txt you the results not a problem, i am so damn nervous lol!! how you feeling hun?xx


----------



## moggymay

will you get the early scan today or tomorrow Sam?


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Sam- I think we are programmed to not be able to have PMA for ourselves. I am the same. I am hoping and praying this morning for your numbers to be sky high :)
> 
> I have an appointment between 12-2 so I may not be on until then- but I will be thinking of you and be back on as soon as I can!
> 
> Hope you managed to get some sleep last night. I finally fell asleep around 11.45-12 and up by 6.30 this morning.
> 
> Kimmy- as I said before- still thinking of you and hoping for the best.
> 
> You are in my prayers and thoughts.
> 
> Lots of love and :hugs:
> 
> Min

thanks hun, wow sounds like you managed to get a good couple hours in at least, that good, i was doing my usual up and down all night, i mean why is it when you get pregnant your body decides its time to take on aerobic activity a 3am?
i will post on here as soon as i know hun, hope your appointment goes well sweetie, sending you squidgy hugs!!x


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> will you get the early scan today or tomorrow Sam?

more than likely tomorrow hun, they have said if my levels are above 1000-1500 today then they will do it tomorrow, so here's hoping!!
how are you today hun and of course little Mogster!!hope you are all well,x


----------



## moggymay

I got me a real wriggler!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: last few weeks it has been evenings but last night it was early hours and now we got wriggling with morning cuppa! Im so excited, cant wait for the kicks that spill my drink!


----------



## hedgewitch

so i have woken up today with a real emotional breakdown in the making, its exactly 8months today since LM passed away and i am feeling incredibly guilty for being pregnant, been crying and alsorts this morning. feel like shit


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> I got me a real wriggler!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: last few weeks it has been evenings but last night it was early hours and now we got wriggling with morning cuppa! Im so excited, cant wait for the kicks that spill my drink!

awww bless ya, its so exciting!! lol i loved being kicked hehehe!!


----------



## moggymay

Sam huge:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Aww Sam-i can only imagine the conflicting emotions going on. I think she would be so pleased and happy you are pregnant again. dont feel gulity-she is smiling down on you now.! :hugs:
It is however normal to feel emotional so dont feel bad about that.
Hope this morning's appointment goes well for you sweetie. Probably doesnt help you were up all night too :(

Moggymay :wohoo: to wrigglers!!!! Not sure about the kick to spill coffee but kicks are good :yipee:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You know what? I am so fucking glad you guys are pregnant too :D

Hedge, thinking of you and awaiting your report back. x

Minimin, how are you doing today?

I stepped on the scales this morning. I've put on half a stone in the last 7 weeks! This is not good, so must get the eating under control and get off my arse and do some exercise.


----------



## moggymay

dare I say it but am still able to wear my pre-preggo jeans....will admit to unbuttoning the top button at night on the sofa but they still fit....must stop eating chocolate conrflake crispies though :blush: else will be huge by the flavour scan!


----------



## hedgewitch

hey gals, ok i am dragging my ass to the hospital now, so bloody nervous its ridiculous!! ladies i shall update you all when i get back but results will be later on. i shall be back in a few hours, hope you all have a wonderful morning!! hugs to you all,xx


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Sam! Rooting for you!
Fran- tell me about glad! 
and moggy and fran- love the new body! It is your pregoo body! Love it!!!
Off for reflexology- back in about three hours or so... Sam I am hoping you have some good news by then xxxxxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey Girls,

I haven't been on in a few days... It has been really busy, but I have caught up here and on the other CBFM thread... I completly understand where they are all coming from as I have been there (as we all have). It is so hard to be happy for everyone when you aren't able to be happy for yourself...

I agree with Fran, I am so happy all of us are together and preggo in here! We will have to continue it through out all the trimesters!! I have made such a connection with everyone from the CBFM thread and the thought of moving over was hard hence staying in TTC thread but now that many of us are here it is fantastic!

I thinking of you all today! Good luck to Min, Sam and KimmyB!! xxx

Moggy I can't wait to be kicked again!!! I do feel some slight fluttery movements already believe it or not, mostly when I am sitting in an awkward position though or when my pants are tight at the end of the day LOL I too have not moved over to maternity wear yet but at the end of the day I am so bloated I unbutton the top hehe! Trying to keep the weight low this time round as I still had around 10lbs extra from my son... As of yet I have gained 1 lb... hoping to keep it steady and slow at least until my flavour scan in 6 weeks, 5 more days for you!! I can't wait!!

xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Morning ladies, im on a half day today at work so just checking in quick so you know im thinking of you! 

Min, hope youre ok today???!!! ONE SLEEP TO GO until Friday!!

Hedge - good luck today & keep smiling xx dont be sad this is your turn to be happy again :hugs:

moggymay - i cant even begin to understand how that feels being pgnt with my first child :0) i so cant wait & hope i have a wriggler too!!!!!!xxx


----------



## Tulip

Bloody he'll moggy and scorps you skinny minnies. I'm so bloated I've had to break out the mat jeans already!!

Hope you're all ok girls, I'm feeling uncomfortable digestion wise at the mo, but happy. Booked mw for Friday 9th April. Please stick, Munchkin! xxx


----------



## moggymay

Im no skinny minnie! Size 16 most of the time and that aint skinny, find that now preggers I eat better most of the time IYKWIM - chocolate cornflake crispies dont count do they? :shrug:

Agree with Mel and Fran though am loving that we can all go through this together. 

Mogster suggested Ruby as a name for his baby girl today :hug: not mummy's baby girl but the baby in HIS tummy! He is gonna have a shock if we are told its a boy....


----------



## nikki-lou25

hello preggy ladies, 

I'm just poppin in to see how you are all getting on! 

hedge - MASSIVE hugs to you hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, just got back from the hospital and now the waiting begins, i have a tummy ache today with a few gripes here and there but hoping things are ok.....sounds stupid but i have set myself up to accept news that is less than good

i also am soooooo bloated, cannot fasten any of my jeans at all.matt suggested getting my maternity ones back down from the attic but i am not wanting to do so incase it all goes wrong so with that in mind can you imagine what i am going to look like by the time i am full term.............a big heffer stuffed into a pair of jeans that looks like they wouldn't fit a five year old never mind me hehe!! i mean with LM i was fullterm size at 18weeks and by the time i delivered her i was a stunning 52 inches round but it was all belly so i was back in my size 8 jeans the day after delivery. the Graves Disease made me drop so much weight when i got pg last time so i was a size 6-8 everywhere else except my belly, lucky i was in a wheelchair as if i walked i would topple over https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gifdoes anyone else remember the weebles?


----------



## nikki-lou25

_"Weebles wobble but they don't fall down"_ 
I'm hoping beyond all hope that all continues to go well for you honey :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Since I lost 10lbs just before I got pregnant I had been wearing baggy clothes but now they fit again - I'm almost back to pre-weight-loss weight. No maternity clothes for me yet. At a size 18 with a big ole wobbly belly, it'll be some time before I look pregnant rather than fat, no matter how bloated I get. I'm a little bit sad about that, but it's not the most important thing.

Totally looking forward to weebledom when it comes though.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls well i just got my results back, they were 753 and now they are 1618 so it has doubled which is good news, i am now in tomorrow morning for a scan so here's hoping we shall see a gestational sac,x


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: babe that is fantastic news! I am so happy for you!!! F-ing fantastic babe! :headspin:


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: this calls for cake - wheres that pic Fran?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

https://arise.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/bday-cake-slice.jpg

Brilliant news Sam, very pleased for you. x


----------



## moggymay

moglet is doing a dance in my belly seeing that cake!


----------



## scorpiodragon

mmmm... YUMMY! Now I want cake! 
So happy for you Sam! Can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow... what time is it at? Min what time is you appointment?


----------



## Minimin

Yum cake! I made some apple muffins with a hint of cinnamon but cant face them! erggh want some chocolate!

I'm not in appointments system Have to go and get bloods done and then go up to the EPU department. Bloods could take ages as there is normally a queue in the morning. Am hoping to get there for 8 if not earlier. EPU is only open 9-11 so I have to get there as soon as poss.

ekk..in Sam's scan excitment I forgot both of us will be in tomorrow. Fxd


----------



## emsiee

Ive just seen this thread!!

Thank Godness for CBFM`s!


Congratulations to you all!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I just realised today that my ticker's wrong - I'm actually 9+2. One day further than I thought. Every day counts :)


----------



## Piperette

Fran, remember me? Am I welcome too? :oops:


----------



## moggymay

have some cake Pip :cake:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Piperette said:


> Fran, remember me? Am I welcome too? :oops:

Of course I do! Of course you can! Yay!


----------



## Tulip

Howdy all! Fabulous news from Sammo, well done mate!!

Everything crossed for the scan and for Kimmy and Min xxxxx
Previously ectopic ladies: please tell me 17 dpo is too early to feel ectopic pain.


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Howdy all! Fabulous news from Sammo, well done mate!!
> 
> Everything crossed for the scan and for Kimmy and Min xxxxx
> Previously ectopic ladies: please tell me 17 dpo is too early to feel ectopic pain.

yeah tell me it is too cos i am paranoid as i had shoulder gripes for days........


----------



## Tulip

That'll be your stress, missus. Make Matt give you a massage. Luckily I have no shoulder tip pain but if I do will be straight off to EPU.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip- I think the pain may be the Corpus lutem cyst- which is where the egg is released from the ovary. This is what my "stitch" like pain was when I had my scan on Monday. Is that what could be your pain too?


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how is everyone? thanks for the cake girls and thanks for all your support, i truly appreciate it i do!!
Fran that cake looks mighty fine!! thankyou, hope you are feeling well hun and yes you're right every day does count!!
Min wish we were going together tomorrow so we could keep each others paranoid minds company!!
Pip lovely to see you again hun, hope you are well
Tulip hugs sweetie, how are you feeling? well i trust dear
Mogs----Moglet...i love it!! i also love the pic on your avatar where is it of? hugs
scorps how you doing hun? its so nice to see you, haven't spoken in a while, i hope you are keeping well and yay for the flutterings 
Queenemsie how are you been a while since i saw you, wow looking like you're having a little princess. brilliant!! hope you are doing well hun

as for me feel sick, got a bad back and completely paranoid that when i go tomorrow there will be no sac!! Arse!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> That'll be your stress, missus. Make Matt give you a massage. Luckily I have no shoulder tip pain but if I do will be straight off to EPU.

ok see this is where i have problems, i was ten weeks when my tube went and i didn't have any pain at all till it went and then it was stomach pain like i have never felt but so far as the shoulder pain i have no idea what to watch for, now when i asked the other day she said shoulder tip pain as in look to the end of your shoulder and it would be there, but she said you will know straight away as its like a pain like no other, the pain i am having is in the back of my shoulder like when you pull something its there for a min or so then goes but then will keep coming back, also on the top of the collar bone, its not there all the time but even so it makes me nervous as i don't know what this pain feels like


----------



## Tulip

Minimin said:


> Thanks Tulip- I think the pain may be the Corpus lutem cyst- which is where the egg is released from the ovary. This is what my "stitch" like pain was when I had my scan on Monday. Is that what could be your pain too?

Yeah that's what I'm assuming - I had a 4cm one with Ruby but very little pain. This one feels like a corker! If it doesn't get bad I'll see it in 4 weeks at Babybond. In my mind the bigger it is, the better it's sustaining the pregnancy! Just wanted reassurance re: EP.

Off to bed now as sleepy but I hope your bloods go well tomorrow. And Sam, you WILL see a sac, look at how many milestones you've passed already!

Kisses all round - rub the cute wriggling Moglet bump for me please Mogs xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Yeah that's what I'm assuming - I had a 4cm one with Ruby but very little pain. This one feels like a corker! If it doesn't get bad I'll see it in 4 weeks at Babybond. In my mind the bigger it is, the better it's sustaining the pregnancy! Just wanted reassurance re: EP.
> 
> Off to bed now as sleepy but I hope your bloods go well tomorrow. And Sam, you WILL see a sac, look at how many milestones you've passed already!
> 
> Kisses all round - rub the cute wriggling Moglet bump for me please Mogs xxx

night hun, hope you sleep well,xx


----------



## Piperette

Thanks for the cake, moggy. 

Fran, congrats on your news. :flower:

Hedge, nice to see you in here, too. Congrats to you too and good luck for tomorrow.

Congrats to all the other ladies, too.


----------



## Minimin

Goodnight Tulip! Sleep tight Hun!
Hey Piperette :wave: i think I remember your name from when I first joind CBFM in Nov 2009! Congrats on your lil princess! :)
Sam- in spirit we will be helping each other! I am thnking the pain you described is not EP related as it seems to come and go. From what I understand the EP pain on your shoulder tip is from blood near your diaphragm from the EP and you would get that sharp and constant from movement of your diaphragm from breathing.. well thats my understanding of it. Did your ep rupture your tube or did they get to it before? From the pains you are describing I am assuming it did rupture :hugs:

I am in the "no hope" frame of mind now and really dont want to know- but really do- but dont.... I hate this lost hope feeling. I am trying to be positive but really feel more and more unpregnant- very little sore boobs- my constipation changed today and BM have been more frequent and then it all went weird this evening as I had to run to the bathroom and was very runny :shrug: WTF??


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Goodnight Tulip! Sleep tight Hun!
> Hey Piperette :wave: i think I remember your name from when I first joind CBFM in Nov 2009! Congrats on your lil princess! :)
> Sam- in spirit we will be helping each other! I am thnking the pain you described is not EP related as it seems to come and go. From what I understand the EP pain on your shoulder tip is from blood near your diaphragm from the EP and you would get that sharp and constant from movement of your diaphragm from breathing.. well thats my understanding of it. Did your ep rupture your tube or did they get to it before? From the pains you are describing I am assuming it did rupture :hugs:
> 
> I am in the "no hope" frame of mind now and really dont want to know- but really do- but dont.... I hate this lost hope feeling. I am trying to be positive but really feel more and more unpregnant- very little sore boobs- my constipation changed today and BM have been more frequent and then it all went weird this evening as I had to run to the bathroom and was very runny :shrug: WTF??

yeah i hear ya, i also now have loose bathroom motions lol, no constipation at all now, been like this for 3 days now. do you by any chance suffer with IBS or are your netheregions usually ok?
i have been so down today, sounds ridiculous but when i got my results i was like "well thats no good then" as in my levels to me are not good enough, as you said in the "no hope" frame of mind, even though i know they are on average where they should be but i was also reading that when you are under 1000 they only double as a rule every 2.5-3days and then after you reach 1000 they slow down to 96hours but again only as an average, they don't bother too much with what levels are just that they have risen which is why once you are able to have scans they no longer do the bloods.
i don't know hun i just feel so down today i have no idea what is wrong with me.
when my tube went i made the fatal decision to not get medical care when i first found out i was pg, we decided we couldn't be doing with all the bloods and scans etc as we had been doing it for 5 years and every time we lost so we decided bugger it lets go au naturel.....worst decision i ever made. so everything was going fine, i was poorly and stuff but that was normal, i even had the doctor out to give me emergency treatment as i was compacted in my bowl, or at least thats what i thought, doc just gave me a suppository and went on his way, about 3 days later i said to matt i felt odd, no pain nothing i just felt weird like i needed medical attention so matt took me to A+E, this on the wednesday night, they took bloods and sent me home to go to EPAU the next morning for a scan, that morning it all went wrong, i again had some pain that again i presumed was just my bowel playing up, i was doubled over on the loo then on the bed but hte pain eventually eased a little and so i arrived at hospital to be met by the doctor from the night before, he had my hcg levels, i was at 24,000 a brilliant level apparently, told that i also showed an infection as my white blood count was elevated but he would give me antibiotics when i got out of the scan and that would fix me up. so happy as larry i toddled into the scan, as soon as they started i knew there was an issue, i couldn't see anything at all, then it hit me, i knew wher my baby was. so they sent me to get changed so they could do a transvaginal scan and again nothing, the doc was just checking my tum when all of a sudden the pain i had earlier appeared again, it was worse this time so i suddenly collapsed and i was taken to theatre, i had 3 pints of blood in my abdominal cavity as when the tube blew it took out a vein behind and i was in a mess. i was in theatre for 3 hours as i didn't know i had Graves disease then and it played havoc as i went into heart failure/thyroid storm and nearly died on the table.
so for me i never had the pain apart from the tummy pain and that was only that morning.
anyways besides feeling shitty like me what else have you been doing? how did your reflexology go?xx


----------



## Minimin

OMG Sam :hugs: what an ordeal! I am shocked at how much you had to go through!
Ectopic pregnancy is the worst! 
Not much- headache still on- IBS? not that I know of. been pretty regular and depending on my diet it is normally reflected quite easily in my BM :shy:
Am hitting bed- been watching Alan Carr as he made me laugh today- Was nice to laugh.
Good night hun! I hope you get some sleep. i am sure I will be online tomorrow morning but if not ..good luck babe xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Morning girls!!

Im 6 weeks today :happydance: feels like a milestone! 

Sam good news on your bloods !!!!! & Mini good luck today!! postive thoughts coming your way xxx

xxx

Also a randem question??? if the first day of my last period was friday the 5th of feb ( making me 6 weeks today for people with an average 28 day cycle ) how does the fact that i had a 32-38 day cycles effect my due date???

i.e. 40 weeks & my due date frm the 5th of feb = 12th november..... does my longer cycle bring me forwards or put that due date back a couple of days??????


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Babydreams - no idea. But there are a ton of due date calculators out there that will let you enter how long your cycle is. The BBC one is good.

Minimin - thinking of you today and keeping my fingers crossed for a good rise.

Sam - You too, hope the scan goes well. Don't panic if they can't see anything, it is still very early.

I have updated my ticker to reflect how far I think I am.


----------



## Babydreams321

ive just thought?? i dont know why my ticker hasnt moved the past few days??!! how weird!!!!!!! think i need to do another one!!!! :0( very odd!xxx

thanks though fran...just all a bit confusing as i dont know HOW long my cycles is....will midwife just calculate 40 weeks from last MP???xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yes, they'll automatically calculate from your LMP and assume you have a 28 day cycle (and won't listen if you try to tell them otherwise!).


----------



## Minimin

Quick update before I catch up on posts. Todays reading was 466 which is an 86% rise. less than average still but better than last times rise. She wants to keep monitoring me but they are closed over weekend so I have to wait until Monday to get a scan and hope we have a GS. Please let us see a nice GS!
Thanks ladies for all your support. I would be lost without it. :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Thats better news Min, I'm really pleased.

More distraction techniques til Monday? xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Minimin said:


> Quick update before I catch up on posts. Todays reading was 466 which is an 86% rise. less than average still but better than last times rise. She wants to keep monitoring me but they are closed over weekend so I have to wait until Monday to get a scan and hope we have a GS. Please let us see a nice GS!
> Thanks ladies for all your support. I would be lost without it. :hugs:

That is completely awesome. You were just a slow starter, it's all getting into gear now - you're now rising faster than I was at your stage.

You know what you should do tomorrow? GO SHOPPING.


----------



## moggymay

Shopping!!! For cake!!! And to smell some cots :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

Fab news Min!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies- I am going to be baking cake this weekend. I have my cousin sis and her husband over the weekend. The whole of her family- bro + family and her mum (my aunt) are coming but they are not staying over. She will be here until Sunday so a nice distraction. I am relaxing today and then tomorrow- clean guest room& shower, grocery shop and bake a little. I have a few things I want to make as she loves the chocolate cake I make and my very spicy arriabiata sauce from fresh tomatoes!
fran love the shopping idea- may do that this afternoon- we need to pop to Bluewater as a wedding gift wok just broke and I have used it like 3x!!! JL here I come!
Moggymay- love the sniffing cots idea!


----------



## scorpiodragon

That is great news Min!! I agree with Fran and George, going shopping and smell some cots! LOL 

Thinking of you Sam!

Babydreams do you know when you ovulated? You can use a calculator that uses ovulation dates too... try this one https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eddc.htm As for me I have a 25-29 day cycle all depending when I ovulate, I always have a 15 LP so when ever I ovulate, I count 15 days after, and many times I ovulated on CD 10 or 11... They always go by LMP (like Fran said) but on my second scan my Dr. changed my due date because I ovulated early in my cycle and my LMP was 5 days off... so your due date may change once the do measurements etc.

Oh and Tulip I am far from skinny, a CAD 10 or 12 (which I have no idea what that is UK size) I think the baby has been living off my "maternal fat" from my son :haha:

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

God Fran! I just realized you are almost in double digits!! woo hoo! Time flies by doesn't it?


----------



## moggymay

I like that "maternal fat" thats what moglet has been eating too:haha:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Scorps.
Think Sam had an appointment at 11.30 so she should be posting soon. I am sending her lots of vibes!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

scorpiodragon said:


> God Fran! I just realized you are almost in double digits!! woo hoo! Time flies by doesn't it?

No mate, it does not! It's taken FOREVER to get here! And I sharnt be happy until 12 weeks is past.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Have changed my sig to reflect a slightly more understated graduate status.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, Min so glad to hear your levels have increased that is wonderful news hun!! you have cheered me up now hun!!
hi to all the other graduates, hope you are all doing super today.

ok so i went for the scan but it was a different girl who did it today rather than sylvia who i have been under for the last 3 years, she has been through it all with us but is off this week, so i get a different girl who to be perfectly honest couldn't be arsed! she said she thinks she can see a GS but isn't sure, also if it is its about 3mm (for my gestation it should be at least 6mm) which means its not growing as it should but i should be grateful i got a positive pregnancy test and stop moaning as most women don't even get that, talk about making me feel like shit! she then said "well at least you're prepared" when i asked about ectopic and my levels...........no reassurance nothing!! 
so i was obviously in tears at this. so i have to go back monday for another scan but i only got that because i lost the plot and kicked off as i was first given an appointment for in 3 weeks time!! i have a"cysty" left ovary and thats all she was interested in? whenever i tried asking her anything she just kept saying "well at least you got a positive test....."so i tried to explain to her that after what we have been through we are obviously very anxious but her response was," i can't see why"?????????????????
so she said she was going to see a doctor to see what they thought but then said as there was a waiting room full of people she didn't have time and i would be fine but if i have any pain to contact them on monday.
so i then went to see another doc for my Graves Disease and the nurse walked up to me who used to do antenatal when i was pg with LM and she says, " oh my god look at you, you had the baby, come on then where is she, oh i bet she's lovely, is she in the waiting room?" i don't need to explain what happened then really do i, i was in tears and everything just came out. poor woman, you could see she just wanted the earth to swallow her up and i also wanted it to swallow me up too. 
so just got home now after waiting a whopping two hours to see the doc, i am in pain in my back and stil got a lot of twinges here, so the waiting now begins again!!


----------



## moggymay

Jeez Sam that hospital is shite!!!


----------



## Babydreams321

OMG sam - what a horrible afternoon youve had....i assume you feel no better?!! please please stay postive!! youve come this far & stayed positive this far - hopefully on monday you'll have your normal mw back again who will answer all your questions & be more sensitive unlike the bitch you had today!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Minimin

ok ffs i am fuming now! WTF IS THAT PLACE? A FUCKING HOSPITAL OR A BARN!!!!!
They just get worse and worse, I am so angry right now.
So basically she couldnt be bothered- she should be shot for treating you that way. When is your regular MW in. 
I hope you can try and relax- what she saw means shite as she obviously doesnt know her arse from her elbow. I hope on Monday your original MW is back otherwise I would demand someone else.Someone who knows wtf she is doing. arrghh I am so pissed at these fucking animals. No offence to animals.


----------



## moggymay

Min that is perfect! That hospital needs showing its arse from its elbow and who better than a gang of hormonal preggos to do it! Brilliant! - who's in?


----------



## hedgewitch

Min i love it!! thanks for cheering me up hehe, on a serious note though it is indeed ridiculous but there is nothing i can do, they won't refer me to another hospital as its too far away and i am so high risk, so freakin sick of this i swear, like i said maybe its time to get the tube tied, least that way i don't have to go through this hell anymore!


----------



## Tulip

FFS that hospital is a fucking disgrace, Sam. Keep your chin up please, you've proven they know JACK up til now.

Oh, and if you're going to get that tube tied can you wait til December so you can successfully deliver the Hedgelet first?

Mogs - I'm in. Raging Hormones R Us :rofl:

AFM..... killer backache today which is good :thumbup: a few twinges in my hoo-haa which had been MIA for a few days, also reassuring :thumbup: and work is quiet so the boredom is making me even more tired so I've come home for a rest. Happy Friday!

As per the discussion in Fran's journal, anyone want to place bets on the flavour of Munchkin? Because the old girl at work dreamed about me last night and has informed which flavour it'll be :haha:


----------



## Minimin

moggymay said:


> Min that is perfect! That hospital needs showing its arse from its elbow and who better than a gang of hormonal preggos to do it! Brilliant! - who's in?

I'm in! I'll show the flipping bitch what for!:growlmad::growlmad:

Tulip-well happy friday to you to... :wohoo: for early finishes. Hear you about the hoohaa pains. Liking them too! So nice to get the reassurance! whats your plan this weekend?

Sam-As tulip mentioned- they dont know anything and you have proved them wrong on several occasions. Lets focus on one more occasion where they are wrong and they can shove it up where the sun dont shine.
Hope you have things planned this weekend to keep your mind off things. Unfortunately I wont be around much tomorrow but will keep popping on to make sure you are ok. Am around all evening though :)

My when I get angry I have turrets :blush:


----------



## Tulip

Oooooh I love it when you're angry min! A right feisty one LOL.

Hubby's birthday tomorrow but he doesn't really celebrate so I'll make him whatever he wants for his tea and he can potter round the garden to his little heart's content! I'll be knitting myself a hot water bottle cover because the darn thing keeps burning my back!


----------



## Minimin

Oh I should get into knitting now too. i would love to get into the garden but there is alot of grafting to be done. The vegetable plots need to be completely dug out and so I have to wait for DH to do that now :) LMAO- We have family over this weekend so it wont get done then. How long have you been knitting babe? I learnt to crochet- very basic! But I want to do some more and not got around to it.

Fiesty..hmmm can get myself into trouble if I am not careful!


----------



## Tulip

Minimin said:


> Oh I should get into knitting now too. i would love to get into the garden but there is alot of grafting to be done. The vegetable plots need to be completely dug out and so I have to wait for DH to do that now :) LMAO- We have family over this weekend so it wont get done then. How long have you been knitting babe? I learnt to crochet- very basic! But I want to do some more and not got around to it.
> 
> Fiesty..hmmm can get myself into trouble if I am not careful!

About a year, self-taught with books/mags/youtube. I love being able to produce something useful from my spare time! Love to crochet as well, so always have too many projects and too little time. Already I have a baby cardigan, a shawl and a pair of socks on the go. I generally lose my mojo when pregnant - and also when we lost Rubes - so am cautiously back up to speed and making the most of it.


----------



## Minimin

oh wow- did you knit all those things! You are much more advanced than me! I should get back into it. Lets start a knit club!


----------



## Tulip

I've got halfway through them, just never bloody finish anything! I'm on the second sleeve for the cardi tho, so not far off!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I don't have a garden but I have commanded my mother to grow carrots and potatoes this year so I can make purees and freeze them for the baby.

At the pub on Wednesday there was a stitch and bitch club on - a bunch of women all knitting and drinking. Seemed nice. I'm more of a cross-stitcher myself.


----------



## Babydreams321

stitch & bitch!! thats fantastic!!xx:haha:


----------



## moggymay

snarsnips with apple was mogsters fave of the purees ooh and butternut squash with pear mmmmmmmm!


----------



## Minimin

I've heard of stitch and bitch! LMAO- what abrilliant idea. Though after a few I would not be able to stitch well.

What have you cross-stitched Fran.

Tulip- like me. I made an afghan for my mums and want one for my house but not made a dent in it as yet! I need to pick it back up!

My gardening is basic too. Only started last year. The garden is small but I aim to use as much as I can- trying carrots, potatoes, tomatoes, radishs (DH) green beans, salad, cucumber, corgettes, cauliflower, leeks, and spring onions. I have some pots to put herbs as I love Rosemary, Thyme, Coriander, Basil and Hot chillies and Rocket! If I get just half of what I have planned I will be impressed. I think I am shooting well above my weight here :(


----------



## moggymay

we have herb bed by the kitchen door but other than that we have swing, slide, climbing frame, playhouse and trampoline for mogster then benches and table n chairs for us. Couple of fruit trees and are figuring out what to plant where we filled in the bomb shelter...? It is turfed at the moment but would like to put something in as we have so much border and grass already...? Mogster is growing carrots in a pot this year and we will do beans and tomatoes again but doubt will have energy for owt else, knackered after footie today so thank fook hubby is home finally!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh shitballs. The hospital where I have been seen at the EPU have said they're overbooked for my EDD and they won't be able to book me in there. I am absolutely NOT going to my local hospital to give birth, it's a shithole. So I'll have to appeal. I'll have to speak to the consultant at my scan on Wednesday.

Arses, I could do without this.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

double post


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, with a bit of thought, I have a strong case to appeal. Queen Charlottes (where I want to be and who have said they're full) will be continuing to monitor me because of the cysts. It just makes no sense that I be seen anywhere else. I'll have to hope the consultant will put in a good word for me. Ugh. Unnecessary stress.


----------



## Minimin

ahhh what??? I hope your case goes through. What a pain!! Not like you need stress at the moment. hope it gets sorted stat Fran.


----------



## Tulip

That is indeed a shitballs moment. And you're right, I think you've got a great case xx


----------



## modo

Sue Dunhym said:


> Ok, with a bit of thought, I have a strong case to appeal. Queen Charlottes (where I want to be and who have said they're full) will be continuing to monitor me because of the cysts. It just makes no sense that I be seen anywhere else. I'll have to hope the consultant will put in a good word for me. Ugh. Unnecessary stress.

Queen Charlottes is great my colleague's wife had her baby there. I thought under the "choose and book" service you could go to any hospital you wanted? Can you not go to another NHS hospital in London?


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> FFS that hospital is a fucking disgrace, Sam. Keep your chin up please, you've proven they know JACK up til now.
> 
> Oh, and if you're going to get that tube tied can you wait til December so you can successfully deliver the Hedgelet first?
> 
> Mogs - I'm in. Raging Hormones R Us :rofl:
> 
> AFM..... killer backache today which is good :thumbup: a few twinges in my hoo-haa which had been MIA for a few days, also reassuring :thumbup: and work is quiet so the boredom is making me even more tired so I've come home for a rest. Happy Friday!
> 
> As per the discussion in Fran's journal, anyone want to place bets on the flavour of Munchkin? Because the old girl at work dreamed about me last night and has informed which flavour it'll be :haha:

how can pain in the hoohaa be a good thing? i am also getting it and worried what it means..............


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> I'm in! I'll show the flipping bitch what for!:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Tulip-well happy friday to you to... :wohoo: for early finishes. Hear you about the hoohaa pains. Liking them too! So nice to get the reassurance! whats your plan this weekend?
> 
> Sam-As tulip mentioned- they dont know anything and you have proved them wrong on several occasions. Lets focus on one more occasion where they are wrong and they can shove it up where the sun dont shine.
> Hope you have things planned this weekend to keep your mind off things. Unfortunately I wont be around much tomorrow but will keep popping on to make sure you are ok. Am around all evening though :)
> 
> My when I get angry I have turrets :blush:

lol me too hun, oh wait ....no.......i just have a mouth like a sailor lmao!!
haven't got any plans for this weekend at all, where we are the only thing to keep me occupied is sheep.....oh well "when in Rome..................."
how you feeling sweetie?


----------



## Minimin

Hey Sam! I'll keep you company as much as I can over the weekend!
I'm not bad-tired -as per normal and really thirsty! Waiting to watch Lost. If it wasnt on so late! (9) I would be in bed already. Didnt sleep well last night ( I am sure we are in the same boat here) and didnt allow myself a nap this afternoon so I am shattered.
Sheep huh... Your in Wales right? Or have I confused you with someone else?


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh shitballs. The hospital where I have been seen at the EPU have said they're overbooked for my EDD and they won't be able to book me in there. I am absolutely NOT going to my local hospital to give birth, it's a shithole. So I'll have to appeal. I'll have to speak to the consultant at my scan on Wednesday.
> 
> Arses, I could do without this.

hey Fran, i believe there is vacancies at my hospital if you're interested lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Hey Sam! I'll keep you company as much as I can over the weekend!
> I'm not bad-tired -as per normal and really thirsty! Waiting to watch Lost. If it wasnt on so late! (9) I would be in bed already. Didnt sleep well last night ( I am sure we are in the same boat here) and didnt allow myself a nap this afternoon so I am shattered.
> Sheep huh... Your in Wales right? Or have I confused you with someone else?

yeah in Wales hun, where else do they wear Velcro as the sheep run scared from the noise of a zipper??https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_10_10.gif
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif

same as you hun i didn't sleep to well last night and more than likely will be like this all weekend hehe! you know how it is!
so glad we will be able to chat over the weekend, but as you said try to keep as occupied as possible, wish we all lived nearer, we could also have a stitch/knit and bitch session lol minus the booze of course!


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, i do appreciate all your support , how are we all tonight? 
here's a weird one for you
i NEVER EVER have vinegar on my food, can't stand it but i have been wanting vinegar and gravy together for about 5 days, weird or what? been puking again tonight, can't have anything sweet at all as it makes me sick


----------



## Minimin

MS? Sam?? It would be nice to bitch and stitch!!!! We shall have to do it cyber-ly!
Gravy and vinegar...hmmm.. Thats weird specially as you dont normally like it- can you get craving's this early? Do you have a sweet tooth?

i am hoping keeping myself awake today afternoon means I should get a good nights kip.

Ladies- ok so I am really horny! Is this normal. DH wont come near me with a barge pole :( until we know for sure. Bless his little brain doesnt understand! But anyway- I fell horny like I do around ovulation?????????


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> MS? Sam?? It would be nice to bitch and stitch!!!! We shall have to do it cyber-ly!
> Gravy and vinegar...hmmm.. Thats weird specially as you dont normally like it- can you get craving's this early? Do you have a sweet tooth?
> 
> i am hoping keeping myself awake today afternoon means I should get a good nights kip.
> 
> Ladies- ok so I am really horny! Is this normal. DH wont come near me with a barge pole :( until we know for sure. Bless his little brain doesnt understand! But anyway- I fell horny like I do around ovulation?????????

there is only so much you can do when your head is down a toilet, getting bored now, any ideas?
i am so glad you brought up the horny thing as i also have been feeling like that too the last few days but i won't let Matt near me lol, we were told to refrain last time i was pg and so did for the full 8 months!! i am terrified of anything its ridiculous lol talk about paranoia!!
hope you manage a good nights sleep tonight hun,xx


----------



## Tulip

I like the hoo-haa pains Sam because to me it means Munch is up to something! I got hoohaa pains with my stretching pains last time so I like them!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

modo said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Ok, with a bit of thought, I have a strong case to appeal. Queen Charlottes (where I want to be and who have said they're full) will be continuing to monitor me because of the cysts. It just makes no sense that I be seen anywhere else. I'll have to hope the consultant will put in a good word for me. Ugh. Unnecessary stress.
> 
> Queen Charlottes is great my colleague's wife had her baby there. I thought under the "choose and book" service you could go to any hospital you wanted? Can you not go to another NHS hospital in London?Click to expand...

You can go anywhere you want as long as they're not full. Queen Charlotte's is full. I could go elsewhere but none of them are as good as QC ad as that's where I've already been seen I want to keep going there.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I've woken up worried this morning. FFS. I didn't wear a bra overnight and my boobs weren't sore at all, and I didn't have to get up to go to the loo. The two tiny symptoms I had and now they've disappeared too. I can't help worrying. Alex reassured me a bit and reminded me that before every scan I've been convinced it's gone wrong and every time it's been fine. I know that rationally it's probably fine. But I don't have rational emotions/worries.

It's enough for me not to want to tell my dad this afternoon. I don't want to tell him and then 3 days later have to tell him it's not happening. I am cross with myself for ruining it for myself.

Could I get some reassurance that it's probably fine? That symptoms disappearing is normal?


----------



## Minimin

Morning Fran!
I am sure your body is getting used to your hormone levels. I had no symptoms this week too remember. Moggymay and some of the others who are further along should be on soon too- and offer their experiences.

I know it is hard to be rational and sane with our emotions right now. I feel the same :(


----------



## Tulip

Placenta's taking over, totally normal Fran.


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Morning Fran!
> I am sure your body is getting used to your hormone levels. I had no symptoms this week too remember. Moggymay and some of the others who are further along should be on soon too- and offer their experiences.
> 
> I know it is hard to be rational and sane with our emotions right now. I feel the same :(

ok so i know i am NO expert but when i was pg with LM i was severely ill as you all know, well when i hit 10.5 weeks my mornng sickness dissapeared completely, one day i was so bad i was in hospital on drips and sickness meds then nothing, the doc at the hospital (not this one lol, the one in cheshire) said it means your placenta has taken over and thats why the hormone levels drop as its no longer the corpus luteum that is keeping your baby going, its the placenta, thats why boobs don't hurt as much sometimes as milk ducts begin their job very very early on and at the stage you are all your milk is ready
so its a good thing hun, it will come and go till about 12 weeks now while your HCG levels drop down but the peeing will come back lol as soon as baby moves over the pubic bone and leans on your bladder lol!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I love you guys x

The placenta is taking over. Of course that's what it is. Thank you.


----------



## Tulip

And also....

:wohoo: THE PLACENTA IS TAKING OVER! :wohoo: This is Big News x Also means your monster cyst will bugger off now. I think it has come to give me pain instead!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am crying a little with relief! Placenta! Of course! Silly Fran.

I feel so much better now. Looking forward to telling my daddy now.

Are you getting ovary pain then Tulip? Harsh.


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> I love you guys x
> 
> The placenta is taking over. Of course that's what it is. Thank you.

thats so cool Fran, means another milestone has been reached!!! so pleased for you hun! now go tell your Dad,x


----------



## Tulip

Yeah I was briefly shitting myself over an ectopic the other day but it didn't get any worse. can feel it now and again though. Must be a beast as I never really felt the 4cm one Ruby gave me. Will book a babybond scan for 3 weeks time and have a nosey.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Just posted pics on the Your Bumps thread. If anything I look LESS pregnant than I did at 4 weeks! Even though I've put on half a stone.


----------



## moggymay

bit late but yep placenta would be my guess too, and Fralex is just winding you up, you will be peeing all the way through dinner when you tell your Dad! 

Tulip do you not get a reassurance scan? Could you ask for one then do babybond later?


----------



## scorpiodragon

I have a cyst of my left ovary (2.5 cm) and it is driving me mad! some days it is so painful and others I don't feel a thing... apparently it should go away by 20 weeks... here is hoping! Fran it could most definitely be the placenta starting to take over, but symtoms come and go so much you'll lose one then get another hehe! Have fun telling your Dad!
xxx


----------



## Tulip

moggymay said:


> Tulip do you not get a reassurance scan? Could you ask for one then do babybond later?

Afraid they're offering me cack-all by way of reassurance because Ruby's defect isn't diagnosable til about 12 weeks anyway. I'm just taking it reeeeeeally easy for the next week while the neural tube forms so Munchkin can have all my energy. Just been to Bluewater - only needed 3 shops - and was huffing and puffing the whole way round. Not out of breath just feeling out of sorts and energy-less, which is good because it means I really am pregnant. The self-diagnosed cyst isn't giving me any problem at all today.

My fellow clinical trialist on BnB is in Northamptonshire and has been offered extra scans at 16 and 24 weeks (and a reassurance at 8 weeks) when she next falls pregnant so they can check the spine as her angel Chloe had spina bifida. I will be fighting for extra spinal checks as much as I can, but they're right - 8 weeks won't tell me anything about the neural tube. I just want to see a heartbeat :D


----------



## moggymay

Hospitals are mean! Hoping Moglet flashes us when we go for Tuesday scan else we will be off to Babybond too!

Seems mean you cant have reassurance scan. You arent seeking knowledge etc just reassurance that Munchkin is in the right place and is growing ok so far. I reckon he/she will be cos have faith in Rubes. Go Rubes :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Awww you're so lovely.
Make sure you flash mummy please little Moglet! x


----------



## hedgewitch

ok girls, seeing as we are all stressing out i have some comedy relief, read this and go down the page and read the write up then the Q&A's so funny!!!!!!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...21#description


----------



## Tulip

Thank fook the server's back up. I've been pacing the house!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Thank fook the server's back up. I've been pacing the house!!

lol serious withdrawal symptoms hehe 
how's you today sweet?


----------



## Tulip

Backache :D
Knackered :D
Grumpy :D

You?


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Backache :D
> Knackered :D
> Grumpy :D
> 
> You?

check
check
check!! yey!!!lol i am also very queasy hehe, puking at night too lol


----------



## hedgewitch

i am starving!!!! just had 3 krackerwheat with edam cheese and spring onion.......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!! filled a hole lol, having a cup of tea now and then off to bed, hopefully my symptoms will have returned by morning!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls! Update: I felt sick this morning! :yipee:


----------



## Minimin

Tulip said:


> Morning girls! Update: I felt sick this morning! :yipee:

Tulip-come on hormones!:wohoo:

Sam- how are you doing? Did you manage to sleep?

I'm off to the EPU for my scan- again not hopeful- I dont know why I am constantly glum about this pregnancy. I also had some weird dreams about gestational sacs and how in one scan I had you could see the HB and stuff. I know it is way too early to see that (5w4d) but weird dreams with scans- Some of the scans had nothing in them. I am thinking it may be a bad omen- Still better get dressed and ready.

How are you ladies this morning?


----------



## moggymay

Min think wierd dreams are part of pregnancy! Had a dream last night about tomorrows scan and they said I was having a LAMB!!!!!! Here was me thinking boy/girl and assuming it would be a baby! 

Will be thinking of you and Sam this morning :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Tulip said:


> Morning girls! Update: I felt sick this morning! :yipee:

:thumbup::happydance::haha: hope you feel bit better later on, maybe aconstant need to pee replacing the nausea...:flower:


----------



## Minimin

moggymay said:


> Min think wierd dreams are part of pregnancy! Had a dream last night about tomorrows scan and they said I was having a LAMB!!!!!! Here was me thinking boy/girl and assuming it would be a baby!
> 
> Will be thinking of you and Sam this morning :hugs:

Oh dear Lambs? Did you watch something on telly about farming or something?

Sam- Hope this morning goes well for you hun. I am thinking of you!

Thanks moggymay for the vibes- send lots please!

:cry: Deep breath in and I am outta here. Speak soon xx


----------



## moggymay

watched CSI:NY then bit of Come Dine With Me - loving the voiceover man and then went to bed.....

Watching Timmy Time with Mogster now though...:shrug:

Will send lots of vibes etc to you and Sam this morning. Mogster off to playschool in a bit then I got hoovering etc to do before picking him up and then logging back on for all the news....:hug:


----------



## Tulip

No mogs! I'll gladly accept a bit of nausea!

Good luck scan girls, thinking of you both and good luck for more bloods kimmy xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Tulip-come on hormones!:wohoo:
> 
> Sam- how are you doing? Did you manage to sleep?
> 
> I'm off to the EPU for my scan- again not hopeful- I dont know why I am constantly glum about this pregnancy. I also had some weird dreams about gestational sacs and how in one scan I had you could see the HB and stuff. I know it is way too early to see that (5w4d) but weird dreams with scans- Some of the scans had nothing in them. I am thinking it may be a bad omen- Still better get dressed and ready.
> 
> How are you ladies this morning?

i had a terrifying dream last night i got shot by my ex????? Matt beat the shit out of him as i was dying though so that was fun to watch hehe but i still was dying, very scary lol.


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Tulip-come on hormones!:wohoo:
> 
> Sam- how are you doing? Did you manage to sleep?
> 
> I'm off to the EPU for my scan- again not hopeful- I dont know why I am constantly glum about this pregnancy. I also had some weird dreams about gestational sacs and how in one scan I had you could see the HB and stuff. I know it is way too early to see that (5w4d) but weird dreams with scans- Some of the scans had nothing in them. I am thinking it may be a bad omen- Still better get dressed and ready.
> 
> How are you ladies this morning?

Min Hun, i'm sending you lots of stickdust and positive energy vibes hun, hope all goes well for you this morning. thinking of you,xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies.

Min- thinking of you this morning and hoping you see the gestational sac.

For me, wednesday and my next scan creeps very slowly closer.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck and millions of positive vibes to hedge and minimin for your scans today! I'll be watching closely for news! 

Weird dreams are part and parcel of being pregnant. I dreamt (quite vividly) that my baby was green and said "but Mummy I'm a vampire" 

I had to laugh when her top teeth came through the other week because she didnt get top middle teeth first did she? No...she got the onces either side so she looks like she has fangs lol!!


----------



## Babydreams321

Nikki lou haha!! That really made me laugh!!xxx

Min hope everything goes well this morning for you....

Had a bit of a stressful weekend myself - i was bleeding on saturday & was distraught as thought the worst....my EPU were brilliant & i had an early internal scan yday....they said they could see the sac which i assume is a good thing & it looked like it should do for where i am in my pregnancy - although im 6+3 days...i have long cycles so the mw said it wasnt unusual that more couldnt be seen just yet although she THOUGHT she saw a faint flickering of the beginnings of a heart..

anyway came out of there relieved but still worried as still spotting...:cry: she has booked me in for another scan next thursday morning so they can check again & hopefully see a lot more as as will be a lot further along in foetal development terms....xxx

i just know im gona be sooo anxious until nxt thursday comes..i so hope that everything is ok & my bleeding eases off ...xxx on a positive ( maybe!! ) nausea has over taken me for the first time the last couple of days......so the more symptoms i keep getting the better in my book :0) xx


----------



## Minimin

Nikki- How adorable- fanged baby!!!
Babydreams- I hope you are feeling better- I know how scary bleeding is when your pregnant. They saw a gestational sac which means the babba is still there. I have read again and again that bleeding is common so I hope this is the case for you.

My scan showed a small gestational sac measuring about 4.3mm which I believe is smaller than expected at 5w 4d. Nurse wasnt too concerned. She said it may be that my dates are going to be a bit off. She wants to see me again for another scan in 10 days... er 10 DAYS.... WTF am I going to do until then????? they also said my CLC was smaller and almost gone- which I thought was important in maintaining my Progesterone levels.She said they could come and go and some are really big etc. There was no real pattern and again not concerned. :(

That is next thursday. Babydreams- I think thats the same day as you! Going to have to keep each other company :) :hugs:

I am not convinced by the small GS. No yolk sac was seen. They did say it didnt rule out an ectopic as yet but the nurse thought it was promising and didnt think i needed more bloods to monitor HcG levels. 

argggghhhh!!!!!

Sam- I am sending you lots of vibes and still thinking of you babe!

Fran- Roll on Wednesday for your scan to see your errr ahem.. er cyst :winkwink:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh mate, I feel for you. The lack of a definite answer is maddening and worrying. But the important thing - the REALLY important thing - is that there is a gestational sac. And in 10 days there will be a yolk sac.

I don't have any good advice for the 10 day wait, even having been through it myself. You know what to do - keep yourself busy, fret at us, just keep on putting one foot in front of the other until we get there.

Itis maddening how blase the nurses/doctors are, isn't it? They see it so much they forget how important it is on an individual level.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

And while 10 days seems like forever, the positive thing about that wait is that by the time you get there you'll have a definite answer. It won't be another "hmmm, probably fine, not sure", it'll be "There it is!".


----------



## Minimin

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh mate, I feel for you. The lack of a definite answer is maddening and worrying. But the important this - the REALLY important thing - is that there is a gestational sac. And in 10 days there will be a yolk sac.
> 
> I don't have any good advice for the 10 day wait, even having been through it myself. You know what to do - keep yourself busy, fret at us, just keep on putting one foot in front of the other until we get there.
> 
> Itis maddening how blase the nurses/doctors are, isn't it? They see it so much they forget how important it is on an individual level.

I get the feeling they are being nice and considerate when they tell us to scoot along for another ten days. I want to scream-- and wtf do you want me to do for ten days!!! I have to say though my nurse is lovely and she does come over to see me when I am waiting amongst the millions of other EPU ladies. I am getting really fed up off things not being certain. I said I am not happy about tehe GS sac and she asked why. I said everything is below normal and I just want it to be normal so I can stop worrying.

Funny thing- we bumped into DH's Aunts daughter in law- if there is one thing that is tru it is bumping into the worst people and the most inappropriate times. I was walking out of EPU not the hospital so there was nothing I could say. I told DH to tell them I was there for an interview as I am a biologist! :dohh:

So I am feeling really fed up with this all- I hope I can pick myself back up again soon- just came home and crawled back into bed :)


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks Mini..xxx

Good news for you!! A sac in the correct position is a positive thing???xxx

We both need to stay positive & yes both next thursday - mine is at 07.45 so a nice early app....xxx 

I wish i understood all the terms a bit more - im cant remember if they said they saw a yolk sac or gestational sac?? just a waiting game now 'til next week xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Min do you remeber the discussions a few days back? To get an average result you have to have some higher and some lower, average is just that! No such thing as normal either - think of the normal cycle! How many of us on here actually have the textbook 28 day cycle with O on CD14 etc. Lil Minstrel is doing her thing and will be shaking her yolk sac at you for the next scan. Hang on there, easier said than done I know but its what you gotta do and its all for Minstrel! :hug:


----------



## moggymay

Min I just read up about sacs - as you do - and it says the sac becomes visible at 5 weeks and then grows 1mm (give or take) each day so 4.3mm is 5 weeks and 4 days and about 4 hours


----------



## hedgewitch

Min hun, so glad to hear there is a GS thats brilliant news and more positive then you knew the other day, also i agree with Moggy, you are doing ok and i have just had it confirmed that if you can see a measurement about 2mm then it means that bean is in the right place hun. easier said than done but deep breathe and ride it out, when you go back you will see the yolk sac if not more!!! sending you hugs and loves,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

*
*

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=70747&thumb=1&d=1269261730

she put the doppler on my tum and immediately the GS showed up which she didn't think it would with being so early but gestational sac measures 9.5mm putting me at 5+ weeks and also there is a yolk sac.
it was Sylvia who scanned me today and apparently she cannot understand what the nurse the other day was on, apparently it could have been acid lmao and also she wasn't even qualified to scan me and certainly should never have said that i could be having an ectopic, splodge is in the right place so NO ectopic at all, also my ovaries on the left are NOT cysty at all but i do have some follicles on the right where i have no tube, the pains are ligament pains and everything is fine!! i have to go back in 2 weeks lol so i have no idea what state i will be in then hehe!!
and BREATHE OUT!!!i burst into tears lol how sad but i don't care, just glad all is ok, Sylvia has said if i have any worries ring her and she will scan me immediately and no wonder i have been in a state all weekend after everything we have been through over the years but everything is fine, go home enjoy the pregnancy as much as is possible and relax.


----------



## moggymay

Sam Moglet is doing a dance in my belly for Splodge! :dance:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Splodge!!! What a fantastic piccie too! :headspin: :hugs:And thank FU£$ for Sylvia. They finally have you under the care of someone decent. I hope that other pillock gets a telling off for putting you through all that needless worry! Ar4Ewipe! humph!


----------



## Minimin

Moggymay- I love you stats on dating the pregnancy through the GS size- that would be spot on to the hour as we had alot more BD in the morning :shy: this time! 
Sam- definite GS seen in uterine through the transvaginal scan :shock: and then she also did one off my abdomen- never had that done but she said even that picked up the GS. She was well poking around with the transvaginal one- I was most uncomfortable- but bless her- I did ask her about the chance of an ectopic and the check tube and my cyst as it was not as painful.

anyway Back to Splodge! :wohoo: :yipee: I am beaming from ear to ear for you huny!!!:happydance:


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks for the measurements moggy may- im sure mw told me yday mine was 2mm which sounded tiny compared to mins 4.3mm!! but about right for my timing/long cycles when put that way :0) 

Hedge congrats babe!! Thats fantastic news for you! how cool they gave u that piccie of splodge :0) xx yes, BREATHE now, & relax!!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Moggymay- I love you stats on dating the pregnancy through the GS size- that would be spot on to the hour as we had alot more BD in the morning :shy: this time!
> Sam- definite GS seen in uterine through the transvaginal scan :shock: and then she also did one off my abdomen- never had that done but she said even that picked up the GS. She was well poking around with the transvaginal one- I was most uncomfortable- but bless her- I did ask her about the chance of an ectopic and the check tube and my cyst as it was not as painful.
> 
> anyway Back to Splodge! :wohoo: :yipee: I am beaming from ear to ear for you huny!!!:happydance:

Min sweetie, that is such great news all is as it should be!!! now we can try to relax a little, i know what you mean about waiting 10 days though i have to wait 15 arrrggghhh lol.
wow isn't it great when we get good news it makes us smile so much, i got your post about GS just as i was going in for my scan and i was so pleased, even Matt said what good news it was lol, he talks about you all as if he knows you hehe. in fact believe it or not it calmed me down alot lol
Moggy, you tell Moglet settle down lol, Mummy's ribs are in there lol!!
are you having a scan today? i am sure i read you were??? or maybe i have it wrong lol


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey Mogs, you're halfway through! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

21 weeks and 1 day so past halfway, scary to think mogster was born at 35 weeks so .... Damned pregbar counts pregnancy as 42 weeks eeep!

Scan tomorrow morning, please flash us Moglet!

Fralex is 1/4 cooked tomorrow..... :loopy:


----------



## scorpiodragon

I am so happy and relieved for you guys! Woo hoo for growing GS!! :haha: I can't wait to see future scans!! George you are next!!! What time is your flavour scan tomorrow?! I am so excited for you.... Me I had to change my appointment and now I have to wait all the way until May 17th for my flavour scan :cry: It seems so far away!! So happy that we are all moving along nicely... George over half way, me finally in 2nd trimester Fran almost to 12 weeks! and the rest of you seeing heartbeats and GS's!! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Mogster- give us a :flasher: :headspin: half way through!
SD- 2nd tri! :yipee:
Fran- OMG- 2nd tri soon! Wow!!

Sam- bless Matt! He is a darlin! :) I am glad it helped calm you down sweetie!

I am still not convinced and have posted a new thread on PAL to see if others have had a smaller GS. Sam- you and I are about the same along but everything I read tells me a smaller GS (think norm is 6+) is indicative of a putative failure. I guess I am not convinced as there has not been one result I have had that has been normal and I am stacking up alot of UN-normal results. :cry:

Sorry to out a downer on you guys! I am just not convinced with my scan from this morning. 

So instead I am going to focus on your scans :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Min *repeat *normal is boring Minstrel is a unique little lady!


----------



## Minimin

moggymay said:


> Min *repeat *normal is boring Minstrel is a unique little lady!

:rofl: or a sign of so many things to come... oyu made me laugh out loud!!:haha:


----------



## moggymay

:winkwink:aim to please?


----------



## Minimin

moggymay said:


> :winkwink:aim to please?


:hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

[I am still not convinced and have posted a new thread on PAL to see if others have had a smaller GS. Sam- you and I are about the same along but everything I read tells me a smaller GS (think norm is 6+) is indicative of a putative failure. I guess I am not convinced as there has not been one result I have had that has been normal and I am stacking up alot of UN-normal results. 

Sorry to out a downer on you guys! I am just not convinced with my scan from this morning. 

So instead I am going to focus on your scans ]

Min - if you think yours is on the small side - what on earth is mine!!??? i SWEAR she said 2mm!! mines non existent ...... but nurse didnt seem worried at all by that yesterday & insisted that it was normal & i wasnt worried bout the size of it ..........'til today :wacko: 

god..sometimes these forums ARENT such a good idea eh :nope:


----------



## moggymay

durr think i am a stuck record, normal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What is this normal you keep talking about??????

It grows give or take 1mm a day, if it took a slight detour to view the side of the tubes on the way to implantation you have a minor delay - they dont have concorde in there, the lil ricey baby has to do it his/herself and then when they get there they may be tired hence a day or two difference, dont panic until you need to BOTH of you!! Thursday is a lucky day for the wonders so :thumbup: for your scans!

Minstrel had a detour to avoid the coffee revels and bubbababydreams was daydreaming so got distracted and slowed down. 

Final question - open to ALL! What does the E stand for in EDD? There you go, you answered your own question!!!!!


----------



## moggymay

sorry if I am being blunt AGAIN! :dohh:


----------



## Minimin

Sorry Babydreams. I am concerned as it can not rule out an ectopic- Having only one tube- I would have liked more of a normal size- Like you said- reading on the internet and forums are not always a good idea- but I would rather know and be here.

As I said- with an EP and MC- worries are strife- I am sure many of the ladies on here will agree- Hell even without- I think we all worry- with your pregnancy and history I am sure you will be fine. 

Now I am wondering if I did hear her say 4.2mm or was that something else.:(


----------



## Minimin

moggymay said:


> durr think i am a stuck record, normal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What is this normal you keep talking about??????
> 
> It grows give or take 1mm a day, if it took a slight detour to view the side of the tubes on the way to implantation you have a minor delay - they dont have concorde in there, the lil ricey baby has to do it his/herself and then when they get there they may be tired hence a day or two difference, dont panic until you need to BOTH of you!! Thursday is a lucky day for the wonders so :thumbup: for your scans!
> 
> Minstrel had a detour to avoid the coffee revels and bubbababydreams was daydreaming so got distracted and slowed down.
> 
> Final question - open to ALL! What does the E stand for in EDD? There you go, you answered your own question!!!!!


LMAO- E??? hmmm is that E for Elusive?


----------



## moggymay

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Unique is better than normal!!!!!!*


----------



## Minimin

In some situations it is wonderful to be unique, but not all. :)


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks Moggymay - i know youre right.....just its all I can think about, I'll try & chill ...xx

Min - we both need to chill - not for a moment i hope have you thought im trying to compare to how youre are feeling - im sure what i am feeling - youre feeling TEN fold!! :hugs: 

we'll both be ok xxx ROLL on next thursday - 10 sleeps to go lol xx


----------



## moggymay

what better uniqueness to be blessed with than a child who is unique


----------



## Minimin

moggymay said:


> what better uniqueness to be blessed with than a child who is unique

well said darlin! I agree - a blessing.

I think we crossed wires- I was referring to stats and preg progress not unique in reference to a babba- that- would be a boon!:happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Babydreams321 said:


> Thanks Moggymay - i know youre right.....just its all I can think about, I'll try & chill ...xx
> 
> Min - we both need to chill - not for a moment i hope have you thought im trying to compare to how youre are feeling - im sure what i am feeling - youre feeling TEN fold!! :hugs:
> 
> we'll both be ok xxx ROLL on next thursday - 10 sleeps to go lol xx

I wasnt trying to worry you- or anyone else- just venting my concerns and fears :)

10 more sleeps to go... roll on sleep- I wish naps counted :wacko:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I have booked myself a facial for tomorrow. I suggest you all do likewise.


----------



## Tulip

Not all of us have a salon onsite, Franster! You try finding relaxation in Westminster :D

mogs I dunno what the hell you've done to this page but the btchphone is throwing a right paddy over it!

Sam - got yer text - just wonderful news. 
Min - your sac sounds fine mate. Everyone else I'll catch up later as this thread isn't paginating well at the mo xx


----------



## moggymay

:blush:


----------



## Babydreams321

Mogs i love you!!!!!!!! xxx its good to have someone like you putting us all straight :hugs::happydance:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Just read the CBFM in TTC and looks like our Megg is pregg!! Hopefully she'll be joining us here soon! xxx Congrats again Megg!


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to Megg! Come on over girl :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yay Megg! Many congrats.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I just had a friend offer me her breastfeeding rocking chair, which is great news. They're not cheap but I really, really wanted one. Most pleased.


----------



## Minimin

Their so cool Fran! I saw a rocking sofa seat in DFS a few weeks back and joked with DH to get me it...if I was pregnant. He though I was joking. I am not.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, just to let you know i have started bleeding. :cry:the pains got worse through the day and tonight i began bleeding, it hasn't calmed down any and so i am going to ring the EPAU and see what they suggest but to be honest i think there isn't much they can do as i am too early to detect a heartbeat as i am only 5+2. i shall let you all know when i know anything


----------



## Tulip

Sweetie I'm so sorry. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey Sam- I am thinking of you and have everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

:hugs: Sam


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh Sam. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## moggymay

Sam Im so sorry hun, just saw Jo's post on HFS Grads huge huge :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

Sam :hugs: please keep positive babes xx we're all thinking of you xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sending you sticky and positive vibes Sam!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So I know we're all concerned about Sam, but how is everyone else today?

I am fretting about my scan tomorrow, as usual.


----------



## moggymay

Moglet is a boy!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Woot! A baby brother! You're going to have so much trouble with 2 boys :D


----------



## moggymay

Bring it on! :wohoo:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: a boy!!! Congrats Moggy!


----------



## Babydreams321

moggymay said:


> Moglet is a boy!

Congrats hon!!! :0) Are you happy???xxx


----------



## moggymay

:cloud9:


----------



## Babydreams321

Girls, 

Just seen on another thread that hedge has had a full mc :sad1:

Its so so sad............sam if you read this my heart & thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Oh Sam! I am so sorry to hear this news. I hope you are ok and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
Love Min


----------



## scorpiodragon

Moggy I want to see scan pics!!! So excited for you!! Part of me really wants another little boy running around and then another part of me wants a little girl to shop with LOL
Sam I hope things are better... just read another thread (Fertilty Grads) and you are thinking it may not be a full M/C I am keeping everything crossed for you... can you go back to Dr. soon and check things out? xxx
I hope everyone is well.... I am so happy I pretty much told everyone I am pregnant finally and I am even more excited now because I can share my joy!!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, 
how are you all today? doing good i hope, i am being defiant and still posting in first tri (hope you don't mind) and also leaving my tickers on lol, hope its the right move!
well this morning has brought me sickness and dry heaving!! pain still coming and going but i have only lost a teeny weeny spot of light brown since last night so hoping thats a good sign. fingers crossed!! 
anyways enough rattling about me what are you girls up to today? anything good? here it is miserable, raining and foggy so you can't see the hills lol and very cold!!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Sam! Glad your bleeding has turned to spotting! I am hoping so much for you!
Dull day in London too. I am off to the local shops with my sister- May do some retail therapy! I dont feel pregnant anymore- no sickness and low nips sore. My boobs no longer feel heavy and painful. But I do still feel very tired and getting lower back ache now :wohoo: Are you up to anything today- or taking it easy and chilling- I recommend the latter! :)
[p.s glad to have you back here hun!]


----------



## hedgewitch

just read back on the posts and i don't know what to say. the hospital are under the impression i have had a full m/c due to the fact i have passed what they deem to be "products of conception" but in my experience the pain was much worse and the bleeding lasted so much longer, i bled monday night bright red then it went deep red and passed clots of some sort, looked like liver to me like just after i gave birth to LM. but then the bleeding slowed down tuesday afternoon and went brown like at end of AF and now i have had the tiniest little spot of light brown this morning but nothing since last night. they refused to draw bloods as they reckon there is no point as hcg stays in your bloodstream for 4 weeks after m/c and refused to scan me as it would be too early to show anything but surely if they are saying i passed products of conception then they would have been able to tell as the GS wouldn't have been there?? i am so confused!! maybe i am just in denial....roll on Friday


----------



## Minimin

I agree Sam- if the GS is gone then it is gone and a scan should be able to pick that up. Also bloods over several days will let you know if the hcg levels are rising and what %. 

GRRRRRHHHHHHHHH They do make my blood boil! The idiots. Dont they also have to have some compassion and empathy after all you have been through! 

Bloody roll on Friday honey! I think one day of bleeding isnt enough- we bleed more when we have :witch: visiting so it doesnt make sense. I cant wait for you to show them once more what complete incompetent fools they are!


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Hey Sam! Glad your bleeding has turned to spotting! I am hoping so much for you!
> Dull day in London too. I am off to the local shops with my sister- May do some retail therapy! I dont feel pregnant anymore- no sickness and low nips sore. My boobs no longer feel heavy and painful. But I do still feel very tired and getting lower back ache now :wohoo: Are you up to anything today- or taking it easy and chilling- I recommend the latter! :)
> [p.s glad to have you back here hun!]

no i am not allowed to move lol, Matt has me strapped to the bed.....and not in a kinky way either lol!! bed rest for me till friday, he seems to think the hospital have it wrong too.
try not to worry about those pg symptoms, they will be back with a vengance lol
ah wish i could go for some retail therapy, would be fun and keep my idle mind occupied, hope you have a lovely day hun!! wrap up though as that wind feels like its biting today! hugs sweetie,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> I agree Sam- if the GS is gone then it is gone and a scan should be able to pick that up. Also bloods over several days will let you know if the hcg levels are rising and what %.
> 
> GRRRRRHHHHHHHHH They do make my blood boil! The idiots. Dont they also have to have some compassion and empathy after all you have been through!
> 
> Bloody roll on Friday honey! I think one day of bleeding isnt enough- we bleed more when we have :witch: visiting so it doesnt make sense. I cant wait for you to show them once more what complete incompetent fools they are!

exactly my thoughts!! and also if i had a 19mm lining surely it would have been alot heavier and more prolonged?


----------



## moggymay

Sam the internet was invented for retail therapy when on bed rest!


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam the internet was invented for retail therapy when on bed rest!

good plan Moggy!!! how are you feeling today hun?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey, just got into work.

Scan was fine :). Saw baby, who was waving frantically at me :D It's a real, live baby!

And the cysts have got smaller too, sothey don't need to see me in EPU any more.

The only bad news is that they can't do anything about me being turned down for booking in at that hospital because they're too full. I might appeal, or I might just have to look into alternatives. It's a shame, but it's not going to dampen my mood.

Waving baby!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh, also, she dated me at 10+4 and said the baby looked "perfect". Awesome.


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi sam!! good to hear youre staying positive!!!! afterall you know your body more than anyone else so lot of PMA & bed rest & fingers crossed good news will be upon you soon xxx:hugs:

su - congrats!!! you must be over the moon & so relieved!! :0) how exciting for you!!x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sam still FX'd for you!
Fran that must have been so exciting!! Did you get a scan pic?! woo hoo! waving baby! I can't wait to see my lil one again!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I did get a pic, I'll get it online this evening :)


----------



## Babydreams321

Sue Dunhym said:


> I did get a pic, I'll get it online this evening :)

wow!!! 21st century scanning lol xx:winkwink:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'll just take a digital photo of the scan and upload that.

To celebrate, I have bought myself some Prestat organic white chocolat wafers infused with sweet orange. They are well expensive but fuck it, this is a time for expensive chocolate.


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hey, just got into work.
> 
> Scan was fine :). Saw baby, who was waving frantically at me :D It's a real, live baby!
> 
> And the cysts have got smaller too, sothey don't need to see me in EPU any more.
> 
> The only bad news is that they can't do anything about me being turned down for booking in at that hospital because they're too full. I might appeal, or I might just have to look into alternatives. It's a shame, but it's not going to dampen my mood.
> 
> Waving baby!

Fran, wonderful news hun, so glad to hear everything is good apart from the hospital of course!! well done you must be so relieved!!x


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so i decided to be silly and POAS. to be able to get a 3+ on a digi your levels have to have reached 20.000 according to clearblue (just rang them). so with that in mind thursday's level was 1618 so sat would have been about 3200, monday about 6400, wed(today) about 12,800 and friday 25000 ish so no digi till sat at least however...............
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71134&thumb=1&d=1269433876

surely if i had lost this wouldn't be here?


as also stated here on page 9 the threshold for a 3+ on a digi is 20,000 https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/CI_monograph.pdf


----------



## Babydreams321

sam, the maths sound promising babes - fingers crossed & toes & everything too!!xx only thing i worry with that is that if hormones stay in your body for a few days POSSIBLY this is a false reading..........all the signs are so positive babes :0) just keep smiling & lots of PMA & hopefully you'll get some longed for good news that bean is still fighting xxxxxx


----------



## moggymay

Im with babydreams Sam but really hope you are right :dust: Cmon Splodge!

afm am knackered just walked Mogster the mile or so to Tumbletots and it was a quite active sesh so ready for lunch and a sit down!

:wave: Fralex


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> sam, the maths sound promising babes - fingers crossed & toes & everything too!!xx only thing i worry with that is that if hormones stay in your body for a few days POSSIBLY this is a false reading..........all the signs are so positive babes :0) just keep smiling & lots of PMA & hopefully you'll get some longed for good news that bean is still fighting xxxxxx

but on monday when i started bleeding i was only 6,400 roughly so if i had lost they would not have risen up to 20,000 they would have dropped thus never reaching the threshold for a 3+ on a digi.


----------



## Babydreams321

hedgewitch said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> sam, the maths sound promising babes - fingers crossed & toes & everything too!!xx only thing i worry with that is that if hormones stay in your body for a few days POSSIBLY this is a false reading..........all the signs are so positive babes :0) just keep smiling & lots of PMA & hopefully you'll get some longed for good news that bean is still fighting xxxxxx
> 
> but on monday when i started bleeding i was only 6,400 roughly so if i had lost they would not have risen up to 20,000 they would have dropped thus never reaching the threshold for a 3+ on a digi.Click to expand...

Oh i see your point - very true!! very true indeed :0)

whens your next app????xx


----------



## Tulip

Hope everyone's OK! Sambo, got everything crossed for Splodge, your maths seems sound to me. xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/DSCF2675-1.jpg

:)


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: its Fralex! :hi:


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/DSCF2675-1.jpg
> 
> :)

Fran i am so pleased to be able to see your little one, you must be so proud. you have waited for Fralex for so long and now you have seen with your own eyes what a wonderful little being you have created, well done Fran!! i do hope you are acting like the cat that got the cream!!


----------



## Megg33k

*tip-toes in* Hey! :wave:

Love the scan pic of Fralex! Adorable! Congrats, Fran! xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oh s/he is so adorable Fran!! hehe I love it!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks guys :)

Hey Megg! Welcome to the graduates!


----------



## Babydreams321

i cant see the pic unfortunately :0( congrats again for reaching this milestone fran xxxx :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Fran! That pic is way cute! :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am emotionally all over the place today. Tired, cross, weepy, irritated. I could do with a good night's slepp instead of Alex's snoring. I want to go home.


----------



## Babydreams321

Sue Dunhym said:


> I am emotionally all over the place today. Tired, cross, weepy, irritated. I could do with a good night's slepp instead of Alex's snoring. I want to go home.

awww hon..i can relate today , im snapping at everyone & feel so dizzy everytime i get up from my chair.... :0( xxx

its nearly 5o clock though!!xx:happydance:


----------



## moggymay

I am falling asleep already, still got dinner to cook and Mogster to bath and put to bed, felt so lively earlier now hit by a massive wave of ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I've asked Alex if he'll go out to the pub with his friend as I could do with a quiet evening in on my own. He hasn't replied. I thought that was a pretty good offer - "Darling, please go to the pub and drink as much as you like in order to avoid me being in a massive moody".


----------



## Babydreams321

Sue Dunhym said:


> I've asked Alex if he'll go out to the pub with his friend as I could do with a quiet evening in on my own. He hasn't replied. I thought that was a pretty good offer - "Darling, please go to the pub and drink as much as you like in order to avoid me being in a massive moody".

i must admit last night my OH went footy training & it was bliss sitting in on my own watching "rubbish tv" - sometimes it just needs to be done eh xx


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! I guess I'm lucky to be unemployed! Never thought I'd say that!!! But, I go to bed with OH at around midnight, and then I get the bed to myself from 7:15am until I feel like waking up! Today, that came at around 8:30, back to sleepy by 9:30 and awake again a little past 11:30! *yawn and stretch* I love to sleep! :)


----------



## Babydreams321

Megg33k said:


> Ha! I guess I'm lucky to be unemployed! Never thought I'd say that!!! But, I go to bed with OH at around midnight, and then I get the bed to myself from 7:15am until I feel like waking up! Today, that came at around 8:30, back to sleepy by 9:30 and awake again a little past 11:30! *yawn and stretch* I love to sleep! :)

midnight?!!! lol!! im in bed half 9/10!! haha!!! and that was before i was pregnant!! i'll probably be going at 9 soon now that I am!!!!!!!xx haha!


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Yeah, I don't go to bed too early! But, when I sleep until almost noon... and then take a nap in the afternoon?! How could I go to bed at 9/10? I'm taking crap on my FB just for going that early! People are used to me being awake until 3-4-5am! LOL So, midnight is SUPER early for me! HAHA!


----------



## Babydreams321

ooooooooh id love an afternoon nap - sooo jealous!!! lol xx im out of the office in a mo. so have nice relaxing evenings ladies!!xx


----------



## Tulip

Hey if we're talking bedtime I start heading bed-wards at nine, so usually tucked in watching tv by quarter past. Yes, that was pre-munchkin. But I do get up at 5:15 :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'm not allowed a TV in the bedroom, otherwise I'd be tucked up and watching it by 9. I go to bed about 10.30/11pm nowadays.


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all today?

for me i slept solid for 3 hours again this afternoon, was up in the middle of the night with a very very bad bout of IBS, woke up in pain thinking i was m/c the pain was so bad, so sat on the loo from 4 am till 9am when i could get some immodium.

so woke up not long ago and i do not feel pregnant at all, got some weird dragging pains in my groin running down the tops of my legs and feel very out of sorts, my boobs are not hurting at all now and i must admit i am very worried about it all. i hate this bloody yoyo'ing of feelings!


----------



## Babydreams321

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all today?
> 
> for me i slept solid for 3 hours again this afternoon, was up in the middle of the night with a very very bad bout of IBS, woke up in pain thinking i was m/c the pain was so bad, so sat on the loo from 4 am till 9am when i could get some immodium.
> 
> so woke up not long ago and i do not feel pregnant at all, got some weird dragging pains in my groin running down the tops of my legs and feel very out of sorts, my boobs are not hurting at all now and i must admit i am very worried about it all. i hate this bloody yoyo'ing of feelings!

Morning sam...:hugs: when is your next scan???xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Happy 7 weeks Babydreams :)

Sam - how are you feeling today?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I just got a booking-in appointment at West Middlesex Hospital tomorrow!: https://www.westmidmaternity.org.uk

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Woo hoo that is great Fran!
Sam is your scan today? good luck!


----------



## hedgewitch

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71496&thumb=1&d=1269603614

this is splodge again hehe!! a bit bigger now. when we got scanned there were 2 gestational sacs but one was empty and had begun to fill with fluid which means i was carrying twins but one has not made it :cry:and that is what the bleed was.
the other one however has a heartbeat!! couldn't believe it just fluttering away at 140bpm measuring 2.2mm CRL which is amazing!! GS is just 12mm which puts me exactly where i should be give or take a day but i am not too concerned as we went from 3.6mm on the friday to 9.5mm on the monday, so back for a scan on the tuesday after easter now and i am still to take it easy. i asked about my symptoms coming and going and she said that she is still waiting for the sore boobs etc to kick in from her pregnancy..........her son is now 11 lmao!! but the chances are they decreased as i lost the other bean.
so overall i am very very happy and relieved, sad too but happy we got to see a heartbeat!


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Happy 7 weeks Babydreams :)
> 
> Sam - how are you feeling today?

Fran i am a little sad but overjoyed too!! great news about your booking appointment, you must be relieved that its finally sorted!x


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> Morning sam...:hugs: when is your next scan???xxx

hey hun, Happy 7 weeks!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Woo hoo that is great Fran!
> Sam is your scan today? good luck!

yep!! i am the proud Mummy of a splodge!! i think i must be scaring people now lol, both matt and i are going round with a huge grin plastered to our faces lol


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Holy shit Sam, that's amazing news! Absolutely brilliant, - so, so thrilled for you. And a heartbeat already! Wow! That's a little fighter you have in there.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Babydreams321

Thats absolutely amazing sam! eeeeeeeeeeek!!!:happydance:

im so so so so so so so so so SOOOOOOOOOO pleased for you reading that actually sent chills down my spine ( in a good way!! ) i bet youre over the moon!!! splodge is fighter!! :0)

Thanks fran & sam for my 7 weeks congrats!!! :0) 6 days now til my scan i hope i see a heartbeat then too!!xxx


----------



## moggymay

Go Splodge :thumbup: I predict a boy! :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for Fran's appt!

Happy 7 weeks to babydreams!

:wohoo: for the Sam's scan! I can see why you'd be a bit sad, but Splodge has a freaking heartbeat!!! That's AMAZING! :hugs: I'm SOOOOO happy for you!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

And you early girls, if you haven't already had referrals done then get it done! The popular hospitals fill up quickly, as I learned.

Excited about my appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Megg33k

No such as referrals or hospitals filling up here. Just doctors who suck! LOL I'll be sitting around until 10 weeks waiting on a scan. But, meh... that's just life. I wouldn't know any different if I didn't know you lovely ladies. And I wouldn't trade you all just to be ignorant of how things are done elsewhere!

Can't wait to hear about your appt tomorrow, Fran! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

make way........pregnant lady coming through hehe!! sorry just wanted to say that lol
how are you all doing tonight girls? good i hope


----------



## Minimin

SAM!!! Just logged on to see how ure doing! And I'm loving the update- :wohoo: I am so pleased and relieved for you! :) well done splodge;)

good luck Fran- r u in fir a scan omorrow?
AFM- few more twinges in my uterus- hope t isn't FYI. Playing And picking up my niece & nephew:-/ I'm Stijl at mums- and time is flying- roll on Thursday:)


----------



## Minimin

SAM!!! Just logged on to see how ure doing! And I'm loving the update- :wohoo: I am so pleased and relieved for you! :) well done splodge;)

good luck Fran- r u in fir a scan omorrow?
AFM- few more twinges in my uterus- hope t isn't FYI. Playing And picking up my niece & nephew:-/ I'm Stijl at mums- and time is flying- roll on Thursday:)


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Love the "Pregnant lady coming through!" :hugs:

Min - Twinges sound good! I like it when I get them! :) Makes me feel more confident! LOL Sounds like things are going well!

AFM... Got worried this afternoon because wasn't "feeling" pregnant... Silly, I know! I know it can come and go, but can't quite get last time out of my head. I was 5+2 when it all ended (even if I didn't know yet). And, being 5+0 today... Just scared! Trying to be positive though! :)


----------



## Tulip

I have no choice of hospital round here Fran - just thankful the CMWs are pro-homebirth!

Morning Sam! I am embracing my stretching pains today :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Minimin said:


> SAM!!! Just logged on to see how ure doing! And I'm loving the update- :wohoo: I am so pleased and relieved for you! :) well done splodge;)
> 
> good luck Fran- r u in fir a scan omorrow?
> AFM- few more twinges in my uterus- hope t isn't FYI. Playing And picking up my niece & nephew:-/ I'm Stijl at mums- and time is flying- roll on Thursday:)

Morning Min. I woke up thinking of you this morning! Twinges are good, and you're still here and all is good. I think you're going to be fine :)

I am excited about my appointment today. It's at 1pm so I have time to go to the market and do the food shop before then.

Alex and I are making vitello tonnato this afternoon to take to the in-laws for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Tulip

Embrace the twinges Min! 
And enjoy the appointment Fran x


----------



## Minimin

Fran- what is that u r making? U inspire me to cook:) hope ur appointment goes well babe!!

Tulip- thanks babe- how r u??


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Vitello tonnato - it's cooked sliced veal (happy veal from well-treated calves of course) layered with a kind of anchovy, tuna and caper mayonnaise. It sounds a bit weird but it tastes lovely.

What's all this "r u" business, eh? We'll have correct grammar and spelling here or I'll have you over my knee.


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: @ Fran.
That food sounds yum.

Min - I'm alright mate. Still waiting to be convinced I'm actually pregnant (a 3+ is not good enough, I need to vomit! :haha:)
Having a traumatic morning, the chickens are getting right on my nerves and we're probably going to get rid of the big noisy ones. They're just too much for our matchbox garden, bless em.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Aw, I wish we could have chickens.

As you know, I've never been sick/vomitty and yet I'm still definitely pregnant. You might just be "lucky" like me (although yeah, I know it doesn't feel very lucky). Hey, it'll soon be only 2 weeks until your scan! And by that point you'll have an all-singing all-dancing baby with a heartbeat. I meant to ask - are you taking special folic acid? More than normal?


----------



## Tulip

Sue Dunhym said:


> Aw, I wish we could have chickens.
> 
> As you know, I've never been sick/vomitty and yet I'm still definitely pregnant. You might just be "lucky" like me (although yeah, I know it doesn't feel very lucky). Hey, it'll soon be only 2 weeks until your scan! And by that point you'll have an all-singing all-dancing baby with a heartbeat. I meant to ask - are you taking special folic acid? More than normal?

More than normal? How does 5milligrams take you? Thats merely TWELVE TIMES yer average dose :rofl: Seriously if Munch can't close his neural tube with mummy throwing that much Folacin at him, I don't know where we go from here... Also hoping the trial have got me on the 1000mg Inositol and not just two massive placebos every day :)

Holy crap in 14 days we could be Announcing :shock:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Awesome.

I an Announcing to Facebook in 10 days :D


----------



## Tulip

Sue Dunhym said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I an Announcing to Facebook in 10 days :D

Eeeek! :D


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All!

So happy for you Sam!! Woo hoo! 
I hope your appointment goes well Fran and have a good dinner with the inlaws!
Min when is you next scan?
Tulip that is a hell of a lot of Folic Acid!! LOL 
As for me not much.... 15 weeks today! woo hoo... still feeling nausea here and there but overall much better and a lot more energy! It is amazing how each pregnancy is different... this one is the total opposite of my son! I met my niece yesterday she was born on March 18 in the am... I haven't really spoken or seen my brother and SIL in over a year (too long of a story but lets just say I did everything I could lol) and then all of a sudden they want us to come over and meet their daughter, when they haven't seen my son since he was 5 months old (he is now 20 months)! Anyways it was quite twilightzone like and they act like nothing ever happened perhaps it is for the best... anyways my niece is gorgeous!! I can't wait to have a little bundle like that again! You forget how small and innocent they are!
Yay for announcing on FB I just did this week! BTW If anyone wants to find me on FB you can search my email address [email protected] or Melissa Mitchell (but there are a lot of them LOL)
Have a great day everyone! xxx


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: 15 weeks :yipee:


----------



## Minimin

Hey SD!!!
Yah to being 15 weeks! I have added you on FB too! I am good- my next scan is on Thursday morning- 7weeks! Hope to see something in the GS and a HB this time!
Fran- Yah for announcing on FB this week! How was dinner with the inlaws?
Minimin


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Dinner with the in-laws is tomorrow, as it is most Sundays. I'm going to take some of the literature I was given at today's appointment for my m-i-l to read so she can get an idea of what's happening and stop going on and on about how this isn't how they did it in her day. I love her, I genuinely do, but she does go on.

As for today's appointment, it went fine except for being told I might be too fat to give birth in the birth centre (ROLLEYES). More details in my journal.

Scorps - 15 weeks! Wow! Brilliant.

Minimin - you need to get a progress ticker in your sig so we can all see where you are :)


----------



## Minimin

Grrrhhh Does this idiot who told you you were too "fat" to give birth need a F-ing kick in! I would happily volunteer my services :)

Ekk Ticker scares me hun- Will do once I get Thursday's scan done. I will be 6w 3d tomorrow :wohoo:

MIL are pains- mine is really archaic! She doesnt even read so I cant give her any leaflets :( I hope yours is more appreciative Fran.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I found the ticker I have to be a bit less scary than the ones with pictures of developing babies.

My MIL is lovely, bless her, and supportive and very happy she's going to be a grandma, but she does drive me insane with her talking and talking and TALKING and never listening to anyone else. She's going to be a good granny though.


----------



## Minimin

Awww bless! I bet she is! And you are going to be a fabulous Mum so lucky babba :)


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> I have no choice of hospital round here Fran - just thankful the CMWs are pro-homebirth!
> 
> Morning Sam! I am embracing my stretching pains today :D

hey hun how are you?, i have your morning sickness......do you want it back? also i have some very worrying pains running from my goin area down the tops of my legs on the inside of my thighs, not sure what they are but hoping its good news lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Hey SD!!!
> Yah to being 15 weeks! I have added you on FB too! I am good- my next scan is on Thursday morning- 7weeks! Hope to see something in the GS and a HB this time!
> Fran- Yah for announcing on FB this week! How was dinner with the inlaws?
> Minimin

hey Min, i was talking to sylvia the girl who scans me and she was saying that she had a lady come in who had her HCG levels done and they were what they should be two days later they dropped drastically. they warned her to prepare herself for impending m/c but she decided to show them all and delivered a beautiful baby boy on friday morning so try not to worry too much, i agree with Fran that everything will be good when you go on thursday.:hugs:
she also went spare at me for relying on pregnancy tests as once the GS is seen they discount levels as they mean nothing, also the GS measurements have a margin of variance of +/- 5days so once i found that out i was a little more relaxed about size and to be fair hun i shouldn't have seen a heartbeat yet especially as according to all the literature available on the wonderful google the GS has to be bigger than mine was the other day.
sending you hugs and lots of positive vibes!!x


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies:hi:
how are you all doing, good i hope!!


as for me well i have spent the last 3 days being quite ill, i started off having a bad IBS attack in the middle of the night, then i was very bad last night with the sickness and also from the other end too :blush: https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/im/tmi.gif (for some reason i have to be different and don't get the pregnancy constipation, i go the other way) and its making my life very miserable at the min, this has then continued all bloomin day, my toilet and i have become very well aquainted over the last few days, then to top it all off i had a seizure last night. all the left side of my body is weak and the left side of my face has slipped so i look like a proper window licker today hehe!!:dohh: which is why i have been absent today
i had forgotton just how ill pregnancy makes me, its like seeing the heartbeat on the screen has sent a message to my brain for all my symptoms to start:growlmad: i canny drink tea or coffee or coke or juice so water is what i am living off which is very boring, i am so darn hungry all the time but i have no inkling for anything unless you count raw meat, the only thing that has stayed down is cheesy mash potatoes and i am now munching an Oaty bar, the heartburn is killing me and the wind is unbelievable hehe, anyone put off yet??
still its for a good reason. i slept away the afternoon again today too, got up at teatime and was ready to go back to bed by 8pm lol. roll on 12 weeks when i should get some relief, only 6 weeks to go :happydance:

anyways i have had my moan now lol:kiss:


----------



## hedgewitch

just stumbled across this, they must have been at my hospital hehe
https://www.squidoo.com/misdiagnosedblightedovum

what a wonderful end to a stressful story!!


----------



## Minimin

Sam- What a great story! I shall have to make this a quick one- but thanks for the words of encouragement.I shall be back after my Mozzie shop!
Hope your MS has resided somewhat :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies, how are we all today?

I count last night as a good night's sleep since despite waking up a lot I didn't have to go and sleep on the sofa due to husband's snoring.


----------



## Minimin

Morning Fran, 
How did yesterday go? 
I am glad you got a good nights kip in. 
I am still full of cold and temps plummeted this morning. Hoping it is my mouth open from stuffed nose, no sleeping and cold- though I dont recall waking with mouth open :(

Off food but starving?? 3 more sleeps to go for me- this is going to be the hardest bit- the past week has flow by as I was busy with other things. Darn cold has me stuck in bed!

How are you ladies this morning?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

What are you doing still taking temps? Stop that right now! It's not giving you any useful information and can only cause you to fret. A dropped temp this morning means nothing at all, you almost certainly did sleep with your mouth open if you have a cold, and having had a restless night won't help.

Get yourself a good book Min, a favourite page-turner. That'll help keep you occupied.

Yesterday was fine. MIL was more obviously excited/happy and bit less interfering, so that was nice. And I'm now used to not drinking while they're all necking the vin rouge, so that was fine too.

And then my friend last night was as sweetly excited as I expected him to be, so all is well.

In 2 weeks I'll be in 2nd tri! Wow!


----------



## Minimin

Habit of taking temps I guess :shrug:

2nd tri.. wow! I remember being so chuffed when you got your :bfp: right before I went to Egypt! Wow! 

Loads of reading to do for this Yoga course I am going on- ordered online and came through Saturday! Though I would rather read about 7 week pregnancy!!! 

Not drinking is going to be something when I do go out- havent really been in any drinking social situations as yet. Glad you are doing well with it.. have you got any substitute tipples you like? I love this elderflower drink with sparkling water- I love my bubbles :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

In pubs I like to drink virgin maries that are quite spicy because it stops me from drinking it down in 5 mins while everyone else is only a few sips into their pints. Alternatively I really like orange juice and lemonade (together), very refreshing.


----------



## moggymay

apple and melon J2O :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Love Virgin Mary's. I love tomatoes anyway! 

Not really tried too many J20s Moggy- think i have had the orange and mango one- is that one???

Like you said Fran- I have to have something I can sip rather that glug.

How are you moggy?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sam I hope you are feeling better!
I am with Fran... what are you doing still taking your temp Min? Stop it right now, I demand you! :haha: You are sick and breathing through your mouth has thrown it offf don't worry! 3 more sleeps for you hun! I am sure everything is fine!
I also love drinking virgin marys or cesears I love spicy!! Or sometimes I took a tonic water with lime and pretend there is gin to people who didn't know...
Hope you all have a great day! xxx


----------



## Minimin

like your gin thinking SD!


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi ladies

Min three more sleeps for me too.....xxxx last week has gone quite quick though so three sleeps im sure will fly by!! :0) xx:hugs:

for those of you Uk ladies - its a four day week!! wooohoooooooooooooo!! easter is nearly here!! ive just eaten half a white chocolate Lindt egg - its amazinggggggggg but i feel a but sick now....forgot how sickly they were when i started wolfing it down!!xx

2 weeks 'til 2nd tri sue!! wow!!!! Im sure that will be such a huge weight off your shoulders!!xx:happydance:


----------



## moggymay

I want gin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best not though as got MW at 3.30!

Min - no more temping, sleeping with your mouth open cos of your cold will scew any temp you take - thats why when TTC the girl has to do the temping, imagine your OH having to do it each morning! :wacko:

Think I am a bad Mummy, a new Domino's is opening near us and are offering really low price pizza today as opening day, Mogster wants pizza and cumber and toyato - pizza and salad basically for dinner tonight, have said yes.....:blush: quite looking forward to it - takeaway on a Monday not had that since i was a student :nope:

Anyone heard from Sam today?


----------



## Minimin

Yum! Pizza!!! Now if Moggster wants- then you should not feel guilty ;) Plus at a bargain price you are being economical too.
I love :pizza: Making my tummy gurgle just thinking about it :)

if Dh was temping it would be shocking! He has been hiding in the spare room since i have had my lurgies LMAO

Havent heard from Sam- I hope she is well. She has been having some serious MS I think and not been sleeping well. Hope your ok Sam.

Moggy I would love a gin too- make do with just tonic and lime for now. Hope MW goes well this alvo :flower:


----------



## moggymay

think have added you on FB too Min....:shrug:


----------



## Minimin

Yah- going to check now Moggy!


----------



## Minimin

Oh Moggy-just so you know- noone knows we are ttc or pregnant on FB! I am not announcing until 12weeks! Loving your profile pic. How adorable???????????


----------



## Sue Dunhym

If anyone wants me on FB I'm Francesca Bussey. The one with the shouty pic.


----------



## moggymay

Definitely a FB nono to mention preggersness or attempting it until the FB page already says it so youve no worries there :thumbup: 

Thats my lil man last summer playing with washing up liquid in the water table! Hes a cutie my lil man! :cloud9:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I forgot to say - I am wearing a shirt today and if I tuck it under my boobs I totally look really pregnant :D It's an illusion, you just can't see where my tummy goes in then out again round my waist. Still though, love it.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Moggy! He is so cute though! Looks like a proper young man as well :) I bet he cant wait for his lil brother to join him in playing in the garden too awwwwwww so cute

Added you Fran :)


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> I forgot to say - I am wearing a shirt today and if I tuck it under my boobs I totally look really pregnant :D It's an illusion, you just can't see where my tummy goes in then out again round my waist. Still though, love it.

:thumbup:

Me I have mat jeans on and they are a size smaller than my normal jeans :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

also just noticed my ticker says Moglet is 11 inches long - thats like a whole long ruler size baby nearly :wacko:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

This is nothing to do with anything, but if you like kittens you should look here: https://www.pinter75.com/catcam/

Live kitten cam!


----------



## Minimin

Wow 11 inches! and a smaller size :wohoo:
Fran- how cute are those sleepy cats? Make me wanna get some afternoon zzzzz in.
BTW- what are you shouting in your pic? I am scared :p


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I was actually shouting "I'M NOT AN ANGRY PERSON!" :D

The picture just makes me laugh because I can be a bit gobby (although never aggressive, I promise).


----------



## Minimin

Sue Dunhym said:


> I was actually shouting "I'M NOT AN ANGRY PERSON!" :D
> 
> The picture just makes me laugh because I can be a bit gobby (although never aggressive, I promise).

:flower: Fab pic though!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Just added you Fran! I love putting a face to you guys!! :)
Oh and yes - no mentioning of TTC or pregnancy on FB unless you have announced :)


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Facebooking! :) Megan Eli ([email protected]) if anyone feels like adding me. I haven't announced on there yet either! :)

Min - Stop the temping NOW! LOL


----------



## Minimin

Just added you Megg- missed you around today! But 10 hours sleep is good!
How are you feeling?


----------



## Megg33k

Minimin said:


> Just added you Megg- missed you around today! But 10 hours sleep is good!
> How are you feeling?

I'm good, honey! I could do with feeling worse, actually! LOL How are you? I accidentally ignored your request! OOPS! But I just sent you one! :)


----------



## Minimin

Megg33k said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Just added you Megg- missed you around today! But 10 hours sleep is good!
> How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm good, honey! I could do with feeling worse, actually! LOL How are you? I accidentally ignored your request! OOPS! But I just sent you one! :)Click to expand...

Ha ha..added you! I know what you mean about feeling worse- still early days yet. Hope you get some more sleep in :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I did actually take a nap for about an hour and a half! LOL Going back to bed soon too! :)


----------



## Babydreams321

Min - TWO SLEEPS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Babydreams321 said:


> Min - TWO SLEEPS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance: xxxxxxxx

Cant make it go any faster!!! How you feeling chickka? I woke up today thnking it was Wednesday- I wish :dohh:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope you are all well.
i am in panic mode once again and so very confused although its only too much thinking that makes me confused lol
that horrible stabbing pain started on my left side again on Sunday, i mean i know they have told me that the pain in my shoulder and the stabby pain are not related to ectopic but i am still worried, its almost as if i am ovulating but without the being kicked in the stomach feeling, just a bad stabbing pain, started off every 20 mins or so on Sunday and is now every 2 mins or so and it taking my breathe away its so sharp....now you may remember they said my left side which has a tube has cysts and i am presuming thats where the corpus luteum would be as my right has no tube but how can i also have follicles on my right side? i presumed follicles were what you got as you are getting ready to ov?
i am currently ringing EPAU to ask, paranoid much?

the sickness and heartburn are really doing me in lol, but so long as i have a full stomach the sickness seems to stay at bay for a while at least......well for about ten mins and then the heartburn gets me or the wind which in turn makes me nauseaus lol, can't win either way my body is not my own hehe!! its a battle of wills with my digestive system!!
boobs are hurting on and off but mainly in the late afternoon and evening?? weird!! so at the min i am living on polo mints, gaviscon and anything that i can keep down which is not much at the moment, mainly squares crisps and macaroni cheese but i am permanantly hungry, cheesy mash is a winner though lol!


----------



## Babydreams321

Minimin said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> Min - TWO SLEEPS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance: xxxxxxxx
> 
> Cant make it go any faster!!! How you feeling chickka? I woke up today thnking it was Wednesday- I wish :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah not bad....feeling quite positive about thurs myself - ive been feeling so faint & cant even lie on my front in bed cos my boobs are so sore...hoping these are all good signs..... just hope i can see more than i did two weeks ago!! A heartbeat & a head would be amazing!!!

you??????????????x how are you feeling??x


----------



## Babydreams321

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies, hope you are all well.
> i am in panic mode once again and so very confused although its only too much thinking that makes me confused lol
> that horrible stabbing pain started on my left side again on Sunday, i mean i know they have told me that the pain in my shoulder and the stabby pain are not related to ectopic but i am still worried, its almost as if i am ovulating but without the being kicked in the stomach feeling, just a bad stabbing pain, started off every 20 mins or so on Sunday and is now every 2 mins or so and it taking my breathe away its so sharp....now you may remember they said my left side which has a tube has cysts and i am presuming thats where the corpus luteum would be as my right has no tube but how can i also have follicles on my right side? i presumed follicles were what you got as you are getting ready to ov?
> i am currently ringing EPAU to ask, paranoid much?
> 
> the sickness and heartburn are really doing me in lol, but so long as i have a full stomach the sickness seems to stay at bay for a while at least......well for about ten mins and then the heartburn gets me or the wind which in turn makes me nauseaus lol, can't win either way my body is not my own hehe!! its a battle of wills with my digestive system!!
> boobs are hurting on and off but mainly in the late afternoon and evening?? weird!! so at the min i am living on polo mints, gaviscon and anything that i can keep down which is not much at the moment, mainly squares crisps and macaroni cheese but i am permanantly hungry, cheesy mash is a winner though lol!

:hugs: what have the EPAU said to you hon??


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> :hugs: what have the EPAU said to you hon??

hey hun still waiting for them to ring back, my pains are not a priority lol, my doc at the hospital won't return my calls or give an appointment, says contact the EPAU, the GP says i have to go to EPAU and now i am on the waiting game again....its probably just a cyst but my goodness it hurts lol
how are you holding up hun? your symptoms do sound good although not much fun for you hehe but i know how you feel about the waiting, Thursday can't get here soon enough for some of you Gals, i am sending you hugs and lots of good energy vibes!!


----------



## Minimin

Sam- I hope they get back to you soon. It does sound like a cyst though. You have both ovaries right? 
babydreams- sounds like you have some good symptoms there! Am sure they arent much fun but good to know they are there.

Am ok- like you said- nice to see a head and HB- I am not getting my hopes up too high but thats just my defence mechanism kicking in.

Cold is still lingering and since yesterday I have had a thumping headache- either from blowing my nose red raw or a symptom pf pregnancy- hoping it is the latter as I dont seem to have sore boobs atm. Sam- like your I seem to get them every so often. I wonder is that typical?

Am starving ladies- and can not decide what I fancy eating. Sam- after mentioning Squares crips- I am hankering for a pack :)


----------



## Babydreams321

hedgewitch said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: what have the EPAU said to you hon??
> 
> hey hun still waiting for them to ring back, my pains are not a priority lol, my doc at the hospital won't return my calls or give an appointment, says contact the EPAU, the GP says i have to go to EPAU and now i am on the waiting game again....its probably just a cyst but my goodness it hurts lol
> how are you holding up hun? your symptoms do sound good although not much fun for you hehe but i know how you feel about the waiting, Thursday can't get here soon enough for some of you Gals, i am sending you hugs and lots of good energy vibes!!Click to expand...


how annoying!! being passed from piller to post??!! i hope they call you back soon lovey ...the waiting game is definitely the worst bit ..xx bloody doctors!! :growlmad:

yeah im ok - no more bleeding either since mid wk last week..& like i say, my symptoms are more apparent than ever so fingers crossed will be good news on thurs!x Thank you xx


----------



## Babydreams321

hmmmm squares! yum!! im all about the pickled onion monster munch at the mo ;0) xx

You'll be ok thurs mi - everything that i have that i can cross for you is fully crossed & will stay that way until thurs ) xxx :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey. I just told my work colleagues, they were very nice.

Min & Babydreams - you've done really well keeping sane so far, only a short while to go now. It'll pass and soon you'll see your babies :)

Sam - I'm sure it's just random ovary pains and while it's not very nice baby's already shown that s/he's a fighter. I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## hedgewitch

ok panic mode just went into overdrive!! EPAU just rang me back and it was sylvia who scanned me last week, she said when she scanned me she didn't see any cysts and that it doesn't sound good, apparently a cyst wouldn't cause me this amount of pain and i am to come back in tomorrow to be rescanned, AAARRRGGGHHHH!!! lol so now my tiny mind is going nuts hehe!! think i may be bald by the time i get to 7 weeks!!


----------



## Babydreams321

hedgewitch said:


> ok panic mode just went into overdrive!! EPAU just rang me back and it was sylvia who scanned me last week, she said when she scanned me she didn't see any cysts and that it doesn't sound good, apparently a cyst wouldn't cause me this amount of pain and i am to come back in tomorrow to be rescanned, AAARRRGGGHHHH!!! lol so now my tiny mind is going nuts hehe!! think i may be bald by the time i get to 7 weeks!!

Thats fab that they have got you in tomorrow - hopefully this will just reassure you that youre ok still babes xx try & chill in the meantime!!xxxxx :hugs:

p.s you may be bald in a few weeks but hopefully you'll also have a baby in about another 34 xxx s/he'll love his/her bald mummy!!xxx lol xx


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so would a cyst make you bleed? just been the loo and i got that yucky brown stuff again......https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_200v.gif


----------



## Babydreams321

hedgewitch said:


> ok so would a cyst make you bleed? just been the loo and i got that yucky brown stuff again......https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_200v.gif

brown blood is ok babes.... thats not too much of a bad sign....can the EPAU not fit u in today?? youre gona get so stressed otherwise petal??xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Babydreams- I am crossing everything too! Less than 48 days to go!
Fran- I am so chuffed your workmates are happy! What a relief to be able to tell them :) and thanks for your PMA! I am going back and forth now with postive vs negative thoughts- isnt this like schizophrenia or something :(

Sam :hugs: I'm not sure but is this the horrible woman who scanned you? Sorry. Recall the name Sylvia but thought she was the horrible one not the nice one.
Brown stuff is old babe- so hopefully just remanents of the stuff that came out last week. At least tomorrow they will be able to see how things are going on and put your mind to rest. Remember you have tons of symptoms and only just saw HB and beanie.
sending you lots of love!


----------



## Babydreams321

Minimin said:


> Thanks Babydreams- I am crossing everything too! Less than 48 days to go!
> Fran- I am so chuffed your workmates are happy! What a relief to be able to tell them :) and thanks for your PMA! I am going back and forth now with postive vs negative thoughts- isnt this like schizophrenia or something :(
> 
> Sam :hugs: I'm not sure but is this the horrible woman who scanned you? Sorry. Recall the name Sylvia but thought she was the horrible one not the nice one.
> Brown stuff is old babe- so hopefully just remanents of the stuff that came out last week. At least tomorrow they will be able to see how things are going on and put your mind to rest. Remember you have tons of symptoms and only just saw HB and beanie.
> sending you lots of love!

I hope 48 HOURS not days min!!! hahaha! we'd be going mad!! lol xx


----------



## Minimin

ha ha ha ha :rofl: well that confirms it babe- I have officially gone mad then! :)


----------



## moggymay

you got preggo brain:haha:


----------



## Minimin

Definitely got that preggo brain!!
hows you moggy?


----------



## moggymay

Good thanks, bit annoyed cos washed al baby clothes etc we already have an tumble dryer packed up on first load so now got two full loads of wet baby clothes and half power to house went bang!

Have sorted fuse box and hung up the washing but csnt get engineer out for dryer til Saturday :gun: to get even that quick a call out had to pull preggers card and say had young child and weather foul so cant hang washing outside, finally they caved and gave me Saturday as otherwise would be over a week away next thursday before anyone would come!

Anyway all cute baby clothes hanging in the nursery right now so makes me :happydance:

How are you today hon, not long now til Minstrels appt, what time thursday are you having the scan?

Glad your workmates are pleased about Fralex Fran, time to drop subtle hints about what they could get as mat leave gift! :thumbup:

Everyone else :hugs: off to clean my blinds :growlmad: hate the job but has to be done :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

just spotted I moved a box :yipee:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Moggy!
Loving the baby clothes story! Love the smell of them! I am glad they are coming sooner rather than later- next week- wtf?
Hows mogster doing?

Still got this blinking headache- came back to bed for it :( You know me- worry wart- I am feeling all doom and gloom about Thursday- but I shall plow on- I want to know NOW! I have officially taken my headache as a preggo symptom as I dont seem to have too many others LMAO.

Fran- I think you should also start getting them to do some of your workload too :)


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Moggy!
Loving the baby clothes story! Love the smell of them! I am glad they are coming sooner rather than later- next week- wtf?
Hows mogster doing?

Still got this blinking headache- came back to bed for it :( You know me- worry wart- I am feeling all doom and gloom about Thursday- but I shall plow on- I want to know NOW! I have officially taken my headache as a preggo symptom as I dont seem to have too many others LMAO.

Fran- I think you should also start getting them to do some of your workload too :)


----------



## moggymay

:cake: as promised - you know who you are :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Morning team how are we today?

Min and babydreams, not long to go girls, PMA all the way :hugs:

Mogs - nice one pulling the preggo card, I applaud thee =D&gt;

Fran - glad the colleagues are good. How's the bump coming along?

Sambo - Sylvia will look after you, try not to panic sweets. The brown is probably just residual from Splodge's poor little twinny.

I have called in sick today as not slept a wink last two nights. Next Saturday simply cannot come soon enough. xxx


----------



## moggymay

I feel HUGE today! But so much good news to log on to :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Thanks Mogs :D Hurrah for feeling huge! I want to see pics!

I was getting all kinds of twinges in the lady parts area last night, hopefully a bit of stretching and manoeuvring going on.

Tulip &#8211; no bump to speak of yet I&#8217;m afraid, but my jeans are getting a bit tighter. I&#8217;m not sure if it&#8217;s my body shape changing or just that I would never dream of purposefully making myself look pregnant before, but if I tuck my top in under my boobs I do look really pregnant. But I think that&#8217;s just my normal body shape that I usually try to hide. How are you feeling? Remind me what&#8217;s happening next Saturday?

Sam &#8211; thinking of you today and hoping all is well.

Min & Babydreams &#8211; nearly there now, just one more sleep. And tomorrow we&#8217;ll have lots of good news to celebrate.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh look, my baby is now plum-sized. That's nice :)


----------



## moggymay

Fran check out the CBFM thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Awww that is nice!
I'm ok, all the better for crying off work - near constant backache and exhaustion is GOOD, but it hasn't allayed the paranoia. Next Sat is a) my 30th birthday and b) 8 week scan. Could be best or worst birthday ever :wacko:

PS - Lamburai's back, with news :D :D :D


----------



## moggymay

I vote BEST!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats again Lamb! :pizza: party!!!! :wohoo:
Tulip- I also vote for BEST!
Cant wait until tomorrow- wiped after peeing this morning and had some brown discharge- only slight but there :(


----------



## Tulip

You know the drill.... don't panic unless it's red. Wrapping you in :hug:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip- am hoping it is nothing- Had a dream last night I had scan and saw HB then behind that HB there was another one! NOW i know that is not going to come tru!! Must be cos I was looking to see what I would expect at 7weeks on a scan- minds are weird things huh?

So Tulip- whats the plan for you today then? Are you chillaxing? 
Dull and dreary in London- I want to go back to sleep! But feel I should leave the house- havent left it since Sunday :(


----------



## Tulip

Haha that would be interesting!
Plan for today? I may nap shortly, then consider getting dressed. Might walk over to the outlet centre as I need one more ball of wool to complete the baby blanket and join it all together. Aside from that..... chillaxing it is.

You've not left the house since sunday? Bad Min! There's some lovely fresh air in that wind, might give you a little boost x


----------



## scorpiodragon

So happy for Lambs!
Sam hope your scan is okay today! Thinking of you!
George I hope the laundry is dry! Poor you! Nice on pulling the preggo card!
Min and Babydreams one more sleep!!
Tulip I vote best as well can't wait to see a piccy!!
Fran yay for plum size! Mine is now an apple hehe!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Tulip- leaving the house would require me to get dressed and comb my hair- both of which are too much effort LMAO- though today the thought of something other than my own cooking is possibly going to tempt me to walk to gregg's or something :)

Pics of your baby blanket please!!!

SD-How are you chicka? 

Sam- thinking of you & hope it went well!


----------



## moggymay

Some laundry dry some not, figured preggo card has to be useful for something!

Not long now til we find out more about little dragon junior is it? Cant wait to know, although am thinking its a girl - not sure why??? What does Jacob say?

Moglet is almost a foot long and weighing in at 1lb! Wow no wonder am feeeling rounder!

Cant belive we are all in here together and now Lambs is joinging us too, must be ???? dunno what but its good :thumbup:

Min get out of the house hon, will make you feel better Im sure and if nowt else the fresh air will help you get a good sleep ready for tomorrow! Just been out to Tumbletots with Mogster and it is bracing out there!

Sam hoping all went well, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

*sneaks in back door hoping to hang out here*

hellooo :)

How are all you preggo grads getting on?


----------



## Tulip

It's my lucky journal wot done it ;) Congratulations again Lambs!

I'm up n dressed and have rearranged the spare room a bit cos it was getting on my nerves. Not that it really matters because we're planning on making it our room at the weekend. Will defo pop out in the wind and rain for that wool as I'm on a bit of a roll. Piccie later. Watching Jezza Kyle first tho :D


----------



## Minimin

Well hello Nikkie :wohoo: Fancy seeing you here!

Moggy- good plan- but just had lunch and now feeling the need for a nap! LOL- DH is not home till late this evening so I think an early morning stroll will be most suitable seeing as he can make his own tea when he gets in! 
BTW- did you get your dominoes in the other day? Am already thinking about what to do for tea this evening?:(


----------



## moggymay

we did, Mogster enjoyed it and ate half a tonne of cucumber! Much nicer I think when it is a treat and something you dont do very often, might have to do it again though as Mogster enjoyed it so much :thumbup: :pizza:

Hoping the wind keeps the rain away here, Mogster just having a nap - tired after tumbletots - and we need to go to Waitrose later. Making risotto for dinner but not got enough rice - hmmm! OH is away so risoot is nice and simple for Mogster and I and doesnt give heartburn etc of an evening. Im after an ewasy life today as sore back after hanging all that washing yesterday!

What time is your appt tomorrow? Will be good to get a morning stroll in before you go, will OH be able to join you or do you prefer the idea of you and Minstrel having a walk.

Sounds like Sam got good news so off to grab some lunch and a cuppa to warm my hands up!


----------



## Minimin

Ooooh have you heard from Sam?

We are going to drop the car off for repairs before our appointment at EPU at 9 so up and out early- Bus/walk to EPU so DH and I will be getting a nice bit of fresh air before hand.

Nice to have treats every so often- I had crappy freezer pizza last night- so thinking a simple veg stir-fry with some garlic and rosemary brown rice this evening- I can make enough for DH to take for Lunch tomorrow :shrug: or may be some curried vegetable rice as thats a 'one pan' dish I can handle making! LOL

hope the rain stays away- getting rather breezy ourside here. I am glad I am tucked up in bed nice and warm!


----------



## Babydreams321

In "Hedgewitch fertility spell....." thread sam has txt someone sayIng good news - all measures well, nothing blocking tubes, although she has cysts.... so woohooooooooooo for her!! but shes feeling relieved!!x :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Awww that is nice!
> I'm ok, all the better for crying off work - near constant backache and exhaustion is GOOD, but it hasn't allayed the paranoia. Next Sat is a) my 30th birthday and b) 8 week scan. Could be best or worst birthday ever :wacko:
> 
> PS - Lamburai's back, with news :D :D :D

cant be as bad as mine hun, for the last 5 years i have been in hospital either losing or having d&c on my birthday and then my ectopic in 2008 happened on my birthday then in 2009 Lilly-Maye was due on my birthday too. personally hun i think all will be good for you this time round, your little angel Ruby is looking out for Mummy and munchkin!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls
splodge is still there and my tube is empty and i have cysts from the clomid!! everything measures as it should, 6weeks 2 days and then i went the loo after my scan, red blood! Sylvia has seen it and she has put me on bed rest!! so now worried again https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_200v.gif


----------



## Tulip

OMG Sam, seriously, you have got to stop doing this to us!! Come on Splodge, you can do it xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

SPLODGE IS STILL THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: XXXXXXXX


----------



## Tulip

I've ventured out! Nice to blow away the cobwebs actually. Picked up some chilli plants and strawb plants while I was there.

Dodgy iphone pic of blanket-in-progress attached. The bottom middle on is actually square, but it hasn't been blocked yet. Can't believe I've almost finished this in a week!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1175.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babydreams321

Tulip said:


> I've ventured out! Nice to blow away the cobwebs actually. Picked up some chilli plants and strawb plants while I was there.
> 
> Dodgy iphone pic of blanket-in-progress attached. The bottom middle on is actually square, but it hasn't been blocked yet. Can't believe I've almost finished this in a week!

wow hon that is gorgeous!! youre so clever!!! i'll have to get me one of those on order when i know the sex :winkwink: haha !xx


----------



## moggymay

Wow, wish I could do that! Are you doing requests?


----------



## Tulip

Ha! I wish! I could make me a mint. Problem with my crafting is that when I've done something once I haven't got the inclination to do it again (my craft box is choc full of UFOs). Will see how I go as completely lost my mojo when I was preggo with Rubes.


----------



## moggymay

If you ever decide to do requests I'll be heading the queue for a blanket! :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

moggymay said:


> If you ever decide to do requests I'll be heading the queue for a blanket! :thumbup:

Duly noted :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

nikki-lou25 said:


> *sneaks in back door hoping to hang out here*
> 
> hellooo :)
> 
> How are all you preggo grads getting on?

OMG! Am I the only one who checked your chart in 3 pages? :yipee: CONGRATS!!!!! :wohoo: How dare you not announce properly!!! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Tulip- looking fantastic! Your motivating me to get my craft box out too! have a partial Afghan still to complete- been over a year :(
Megg- hello hello! How are you my sweets?


----------



## Tulip

Don't panic Preggo Meggo, Nikki and I have been conversing in the Gallery ;) I think you're on to a winner Nikki!

Cheers Min - get that afghan on the go, it's great for PMA. I'm picturing wrapping Munchkin in this badboy and it's working a treat. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Nik - Haha! Well, *I* only just noticed! I'm excited! :yipee:

Min - Doing better than I'd like! Other than sore boobs, I feel nothing this morning! It worries me! :(


----------



## Minimin

I am the sam Megg- PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!!!! I am hoping our bodies are finally cooperating and we have got used to the hormone levels for now :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks Megg - I don't quite believe I'm pg yet...I'm currently holdin onto a pee and MAY do another IC. I just don't wanna see a BFN tomorrow! 

Looks like we're havin another lil rush of grads :)


----------



## Megg33k

Minimin said:


> I am the sam Megg- PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!!!! I am hoping our bodies are finally cooperating and we have got used to the hormone levels for now :)

See! That's what Tulip said... And, I'm more than happy to believe that about you and her! But me? Not so much! :(


----------



## Minimin

Same here Sam- Happy to believe that for you girls- easy to tell ya all but hard for be to think works the same for me.. :wacko:

Nikkie- I am sending you lots of PMA too- you will get another line!! :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

As long as its not just me! *sighs* Why can't it just be easy? :cry:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks Minimin :) 

I'm just hoping I'm not the first person in the world to fluke evaps on 2 different kinda tests lol :blush:


----------



## Tulip

Because we're _special_
:hug:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Nik!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Just popped in to the gallery Nikki - I see two lines!!! FX'd for you! Congrats!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> OMG Sam, seriously, you have got to stop doing this to us!! Come on Splodge, you can do it xxx

tell me about it, it seems i get rid of one worry to be replaced by another at the minute!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi All! A very tentative hello from Lamb land. Trying not to poop my pants with the terror to be honest. Have a scan booked for the 13th April. Aaaaagggggees away. Have opted not to have any bloodwork done as ignorance is bliss as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Tulip

I like your thinking Lambs. Good work x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thank you. I am rather proud of myself too! If its going wrong, its not like they can fix it so why find out earlier than I need to eh?


----------



## Minimin

Good thinking Lamb! 13th will be round before you know it!:)


----------



## Megg33k

Lamburai1703 said:


> Thank you. I am rather proud of myself too! If its going wrong, its not like they can fix it so why find out earlier than I need to eh?

OMG! I've said those exact words! Why bother, eh? I can't find a purpose good enough for me to bother! Good girl! :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Mornin, 

Am I allowed to stay here cautiously now??

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Photo0259.jpg


----------



## moggymay

you were very welcome with yesterdays test but for todays we give you :cake: and have a :dance: round the screen with you :thumbup:

Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks, not really sure what to think - it seems a bit crazy! And sooner than expected.

Of course then there's the obligitory worrying because I had a fever with tonsillitis last week

but, I'M PREGNANT! WOW!


----------



## moggymay

in those early days the main thing is taking folic acid :thumbup: *salutes Rubes*


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yeah I must, I am useless with tablets and I do take it but there are days that slip through the net.

I will set a phone reminder to do so every day!


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey ladies had my 2nd scan & all is ok :0) they saw a heartbeat & baby was in right place ( bit disappointed i couldnt see baby more "baby shaped though" lol !! ) but thats just being fussy!! lol!! All's good & healthy & Im pleased :happydance:

They put me back 4 days!!! ( i thought theyd put me back 3/4 so no shock really ) ...so techically today im only 7+3..need to change my thingamebob..xx

Thinking of you today too Min......xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Excellent news BD, well done. Glad to hear it.

And welcome Nikki and Lambs! Hurrah!

Come on Min, let us know how it went :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Babydreams - glad bubs is developing how s/he should! Yay for heartbeats! 

Lambs - How u feelin? I can't believe we both had such similar cycles and then got BFPs at the same time!? Has it sunk in yet? 

Thanks Fran, I'll just hope I'm here with you for the long haul journey! :D


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Nikkie-lou and :wohoo: Babydreams!

Unfortunately I have bad news- My sac is empty- they think it is a blighted ovum and I have to go back in a week- it is too small to operate and hopefully in a week it will be bigger and we can make the decision. I want it over with so probably opt for a D & C. Third pregnancy in 8 months.. there are no words to express this..

Anyway enough downer talk. Congrats again girls! :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww Minimin - super dooper hugs to you :hugs: I'm hoping its just too early to see anything in the sac, like I said to Sam last week - it does happen, it happened to me! 
I really hope that is the case for you! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks nikkie- I did have that glimmer of hope but with all our charting I know I am 7 weeks today and there should be something by now. My sac has grown from last week but nothing in it. I cant get my head around that other than a failed pregnancy. Coupled with my residing symptoms this week and low hcg numbers to start with it isnt too promising. I just want this over with now.


----------



## nikki-lou25

massive hugs my lovely :hugs: I will keep everything crossed for you and pray everything will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

Oh min :cry::hugs: im so sorry..i just feel so so so sad for you xxxx thats really upset me......

Im so gona hope & pray that a miracle happens next week & little bubba is there flickering away on the screen xxxx

until then hugs & lots of love xx i cant imagine the disappointment & am just lost for words..xxx:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Min what can I say - huge huge :hugs: to you my lovely. Still hope but I know how hard that must be for you third time around. I am crossing all for lil Minstrel and you :hug:


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry Min, I was sooo hoping that the outcome would be good for you hun :( xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Moggy and babydreams- I appreciate the much needed hugs.

I have to look at the positive in that it was a uterine pregnancy (as apposed to the ectopic I have had) and being monitored means we know earlier rather than later. Apparently you can keep going for weeks before knowing something is wrong. I know they can misdiagnose these things but I am being realistic- at 36 (nearly37) my eggs are not going to be as healthy and these things will be more common. 

I just want this over with so I can take my break and then find the strength to carry on trying. That I dont have right now.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Kimmy :hugs: I hope I have taken all the bad luck and now everyone else is safe.


----------



## hedgewitch

Min i know you probably don't want to hear this hun but remember that article i posted, don't give up yet, i know things are looking the way they are at the min but miracles do happen sweetie. i am so sorry you didn't get the news today we all wanted so much to hear but we are all here for you to support you whatever the outcome next week. we are your strength when you lose your way and we will always be here for you. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_2_104.gif


----------



## nikki-lou25

hedgewitch said:


> Min i know you probably don't want to hear this hun but remember that article i posted, don't give up yet, i know things are looking the way they are at the min but miracles do happen sweetie. i am so sorry you didn't get the news today we all wanted so much to hear but we are all here for you to support you whatever the outcome next week. we are your strength when you lose your way and we will always be here for you. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_2_104.gif

I second what the lovely lady said! You know where everyone is if you need super big cyber :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

hedgewitch said:


> That's a beautiful quote & so true xxxxx:hugs: :hugs:
> 
> How are you Sam?????xx has the bleeding eased?x


----------



## hedgewitch

hey hun, no still bleeding as of 5mins ago, just hoping all will be well but fate will be what fate will be so i am trying not to stress to much about it although it doesn't help when i go the loo and see it :( its still reddish pink and i was always told it was ok as long as it wasn't that colour lol :wacko:
so still on bed rest, well i am cheating today i am sat on the sofa with my feet up but i think it still counts as resting lol

how are you today? doing well i hope, so glad to hear the scan went well hunny


----------



## Babydreams321

Well splodge was there & holding on yesterday so think positive thoughts sweetie!!! :happydance: youve come this far!!xx when will your next scan/bloods be to check again????xx

Thank you , im good thanks xxxx:winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

Min you are gonna be a mummy, did the acid test i did when Fran was struggling, looked at FB pic and asked Moglet - he wriggles for yes and ignores me for no, he says youre gonna be a Mum and I believe him! Especially as when asked about a non BnB friend he didnt wriggle - then her IVF failed again. For you I look at the page and I got me a Moglet doing this :dance: Im thinking this is good news and even if this one isnt meant to be the next one will is and soon :thumbup:

huge huge :hug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh arses, sorry to hear that Min. Look after yourself this weekend, take your time recovering, and do whatever you need to do to get through the sadness. Big hugs.


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> Min you are gonna be a mummy, did the acid test i did when Fran was struggling, looked at FB pic and asked Moglet - he wriggles for yes and ignores me for no, he says youre gonna be a Mum and I believe him! Especially as when asked about a non BnB friend he didnt wriggle - then her IVF failed again. For you I look at the page and I got me a Moglet doing this :dance: Im thinking this is good news and even if this one isnt meant to be the next one will is and soon :thumbup:
> 
> huge huge :hug:

OMG! I need this done! You have me on your FB! Please? I struggle all the time! HAHA! Can you ask him for me?


----------



## Megg33k

Minimin said:


> Congrats Nikkie-lou and :wohoo: Babydreams!
> 
> Unfortunately I have bad news- My sac is empty- they think it is a blighted ovum and I have to go back in a week- it is too small to operate and hopefully in a week it will be bigger and we can make the decision. I want it over with so probably opt for a D & C. Third pregnancy in 8 months.. there are no words to express this..
> 
> Anyway enough downer talk. Congrats again girls! :)

Massive :hugs: to you! Like I said in the other thread, I refuse to lose hope yet! I'll hold on to yours until you're ready to take it back! <3


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Megg and Fran :hugs:

Moggymay! I love Moglet!!! I do have to ask though- is the dancing called the acid test? Or did I miss something LMAO! First smile I have had since the EPU this morning.

Megg- thank you for holding hope for me :hugs: as we have said before- it is easier to have it for someone else :)


----------



## Megg33k

It definitely is, Min! I'll keep it as long as you need! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

figured acid test was a good as any name for it :shrug:

Lets wait and see what next week brings, in the meantime am still hoping you get to be it now rather than soon. :hugs: Min


----------



## scorpiodragon

Big :hugs: Min!! I am with everyone on hoping for you... do whatever you need to do for yourself and know we are here for you!! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Min, sending all my love to you and much hope. I will be hoping and praying for your little Minstrel until there is no hope left. It could still happen. And for good or bad we will be here to support you through it.

All my love xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh Min. I'm so sorry sweetie. I sincerely hope you find the strength you need and know that we are all here should you need us. You'll be in my thoughts.

I, despite vowing not to, did another test this morning which thankfully was positive. Don't feel ANY symptoms though. No boob ache, no back ache, nothing. I do however have a sore throat and all the startings of a cold. Not sure if that means anything??


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm the same Lambs, more positive tests but not a single symptom to write about.


----------



## Tulip

Lambs I've felt slightly bunged up last few weeks but it hasn't turned into anything. I think it's partly lowered immunity and partly increasing blood flow which restricts your nostril space :thumbup:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Yeah I have been congested for the last 3 weeks... I was like this too with my son!

So.... 45 days until I find out what lil' dragon is... let the count down begin!!


----------



## Tulip

Woohooooooooooooooooo little dragon! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

How exciting scorpiodragon! :) I love findin out what people are having! 
Do you have any 'vibes' on what lil dragon is?


----------



## moggymay

Lil dragon jnr is a girl :thumbup: What is lil dragons prediction?

Constatnt sniffle is a preggo perk - had mine since xmas and its almost easter :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Sniffles here too!

I also think lil dragon is :pink:!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well to add to the sniffles, I have felt like vomiting for the past two hours (although it has eased off now) and feel like I drank 12 pints of lager yesterday. Is a hangover a pregnancy symptom??!


----------



## Tulip

Yup :D


----------



## Megg33k

Ya know... someone said "You'll get to feel like you have a hangover without even drinking!" So, maybe? I've never been drunk nor had a hangover! So, not sure!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I am the queen of the hangover, and I have felt crappy since lunchtime. Had this been an hangover, I would have made myself puke by now. I never felt like this with the last 2 pregnancies - hope to god that is a good sign?!


----------



## Megg33k

I hope so too, Lambs! Sounds like it!

P.S. What's a hangover feel like? So I know if I ever feel like I have one! :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Vile. For me, its like someone has removed your brain, squashed it, then put it back. I feel like I want to puke, but am not necessarily going to, so I opt to make myself puke in order to try and get some relief. Its not pleasant. But having drunk only 5 times in 7 weeks (which OH thinks is why I am pregnant this month!) its become a little unfamiliar thankfully!

I will however spend some time this afternoon explaining to OH how babies are made.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I keep feelin a bit icky, when I'm hungry - but can't decide if that's just coz I'm hungry LOL! I keep looking at food and thinkin "nah don't fancy that" but I wonder if that 'symptom' would be there if I wasn't pg. I think I did lose my appetite with Aimee. 

OMG I still don't believe I'm actually pregnant! I feel strange sayin it! I seem to remember bein like this last time too! Feels like way over 18 months ago I last did this first few weeks of pregnancy!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Yay! Everyone is thinking PINK! I am not sure what lil' dragon thiks... I will have to ask him/her and see what response I get... one flutter for boy and two flutter for girl hehe! I am hoping and thinking that this little one is a girl because the pregnancy has been so different from my son, but who knows!! My friend had 2 boys and 1 girl and all her pregnancies were the same! I know I will be happy with either! I did however purchase a little pink, brown and cream color knitted cardigan hehe! It was on liquidation... $29.99 to $12.99 I had to do it :haha: I have hid it in my son's closet under all the clothes he doesn't fit in anymore so DH doesn't see it and get upset for buying something we may not need LOL I figure it is only $13.00 if it is a boy and well I will give the sweater to my cousin's baby girl! Part of me is a little scared that I will be disappointed if it is a boy, and I don't want to be I mean I know I will be happy no matter what as long as s/he is healthy. I guess with all the hype of DH, MIL, SIL friends, BnB friends etc. thinking pink I am getting my hopes up when in reality I don't care you know? Then if they say it's a boy I may be like oh..... you know? Am I making sense or being ridiculous? I just wish that the ultra sound tech didn't tell me that she thinks it may be a girl because that is what got me thinking more about wanting a girl... 
Anyways!! on another note I just ate a huge bag of carrots and my cyst is killing me today!! It is gorgeous outside I am going to try and start cleaning up my gardens... Anyone have any plans for Easter? Fran I am guessing you are cooking something yummy?! On Sunday we are going to spend the afternoon at the Cabane a Sucre (Sugaring Off) with my step family even though there is almost no snow, it is fun to be outside with family etc. Then we are going to go to my MIL's for dinner with DH's family and kids... should be a full day! I can't wait! I hope you are all well! xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

oh yes feeling hungover woo hoo it is a symptom! Go and make yourself puke you'll feel much better! lol and losing appetite not fancying anything is a total symptom! YAY for feel yucky! You are pregnant!!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooooh! I hope lil dragon is a girl! I honestly don't think you'll be disappointed when the time comes either way though! I know we try to picture how we'll take things in the future... but you'll be so happy to see how well lil dragon is doing, you won't care what flavor you get! :)

Sunday is dinner at my parents' house! Hopefully not too much commotion... but probably will be! I have no patience for noise right now! LOL I know that's not good!


----------



## Tulip

I just sliced two fingers open cooking dinner. Now considering playing the preggo-invalid card :haha:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I totally know what you mean scorps - I felt exactly the same when having DD. I did sort of wanta girl, but really wanted a healthy baby in the grand scheme of things. I had a dream I had a little boy called Christopher, and when he was handed to me I was disappointed. After that I had to find out the sex because I was so scared of gender disappointment. I don't know why because _I know_ I would've loved a boy just as much as I love DD.


----------



## scorpiodragon

You are totally right Megg thanks!
Ouch Tulip! I hope you are okay!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Exactly Nikki!!


----------



## Megg33k

Anytime, Scorps! :hugs:

Nik... Fucking OW! Don't do that! LOL

So... About the lost appetite... I don't know how to explain how I feel. I get hungry (though it doesn't feel like it used to)... and I want to eat... but nothing sounds good... although it tastes really good when I do eat! The only time ANYTHING sounds good is when I get a specific craving! Like these:

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2793/4484738048_3352caa79c.jpg

YUM!!! 

Or a Taco Bell chicken burrito... or egg rolls with sweet and sour sauce at midnight! (that was unfortunate)

What does THAT count as? LOL


----------



## nikki-lou25

and if this pregnancy all goes well, I will be finding out babys flavour for the same reason. I'm scared of bein disappointed - although I know I won't be in the end...if that makes _any_ sense at all. That dream was so vivid bk then and I wonder if it was my subconcious mind sometimes...freaks me out! Pregnancy dreams are weird anyway though! Like having a green baby and it sayin "mummy I'm a vampire" WTH??? haha


----------



## nikki-lou25

Megg33k said:


> So... About the lost appetite... I don't know how to explain how I feel. I get hungry (though it doesn't feel like it used to)... and I want to eat... but nothing sounds good... although it tastes really good when I do eat! The only time ANYTHING sounds good is when I get a specific craving! Like these:

Wow you put that better than I did. That is exactly how I've been since weekend, before I even got BFP - I put it down to getting over the tonsillitis! :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

nikki-lou25 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So... About the lost appetite... I don't know how to explain how I feel. I get hungry (though it doesn't feel like it used to)... and I want to eat... but nothing sounds good... although it tastes really good when I do eat! The only time ANYTHING sounds good is when I get a specific craving! Like these:
> 
> Wow you put that better than I did. That is exactly how I've been since weekend, before I even got BFP - I put it down to getting over the tonsillitis! :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh yay! That's what you meant! :thumbup: I also find that I can eat a ton of food without feeling full! I have to eat enough to almost be sick before I get the "I'm full" feeling! I can easily order an appetizer to share, a meal, and dessert now and eat it all! Before... I barely got through the app and my meal! So, I know there's something different there!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I am just picking lightly at food, I wonder if I'm doing it so I feel pregnant? Oh I don't know haha - I am looking too hard for sypmtoms I think, but I am glad you're the same with the appetite. I can look around the kitchen for ages and not pick a food, but if hubby puts it in front of me its ok? Odd feeling...but is it really there? I ate a meal out at 4/5pm yesterday and I got home and by 7:30 I had that really empty FEED ME NOW feeling in my stomach! It's so strange

My goodness, I sound like a wacko haha!


----------



## Megg33k

If you sound like a wacko... so do I! :) I think its definitely really there, honey! I don't thin you're making it up at all! I was nearly in tears out of frustration yesterday from being asked "What do you want to eat?" I could NOT make a decision... I was like "EVERYTHING.. and NOTHING!"


----------



## Lamburai1703

Ok, well the sickyness has passed as has the belching. Now I just feel bloated. It's annoyng as OH is making me a curry and I are really want to eat it! I had so few symptoms before that I can't quite believe I feel so rotten at 3w6d! I always thought you got hardly any symptoms this early - was I totally wrong?

And megg - I have no idea what that picture was of but I wanted to eat it!!

And Tulip - ouch! Defo play the disabled card!


----------



## moggymay

Mel if lil dragon isd a boy you will be ecstatic and if lil dragon is a girl you will be too! Everyone around me was saying Moglet was a girl and then on the scan there was no mistaking Moglet is a boy! The sonographer hardly needed to confirm it.

If you have a girl you will get to do the girly stuff Jacob doesnt want to do but then if you have a boy you will have new and different memories of having a little boy again. I wondered when we first found out am I disappointed that its another boy and I have to say, I will miss out on dungaree dresses but then I will get to have an extra excuse to have cute outfits for Mogster cos we can use them twice :thumbup:

Lambs/Meg/Nikki/Nikki-Lou - feeling awful is a preggo perk :shrug: means your body is relaxing to help littlun settle in so feeling :sick: although hard work is a good thing at this point :thumbup: Just think cometwo more easters time you will have an extra excuse to buy chocolate!

We went to Kiddicare this afternoon and Mogster befriended a little girl called Millie, her parents are expecting about 4 weeks ahead of us and Millie is Mogsters age so we were trying the double together with the two new buds sitting happily in the buggies and not wanting to get out just directing us around the store on their test drive :rofl: It was too cute but I cant wait for Moglet to arrive now as will be so nice to take out both my boys :cloud9: Just have to persuade OH we do need a double as well as the existing buggies:blush:

Off to bed cos I am absolutely shattered, food shop this morning and Kiddicare this afternoon has worn me out and unlike Mogster I didnt spend the 90 mins travelling 4 miles along the A1 asleep!!! Darn caravans!!!!! :gun:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh my word I'm sooo hungry, like "if our take away is any later I am just gonna eat these here pencils off the desk" 

I havent eaten since about 1pm though so it is my own fault lol!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Nikki! Don't eat the pencils!

The thing in the picture was a seasoned waffle fry sitting atop a bowl of the most delicious dip ever! It's sour cream, mayo, curry powder, paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, Worcestershire sauce, and parsley flakes... actually, this is as close as you can get to it without going to the restaurant!

1 1/4 cup sour cream
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon curry
1/8 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon parsley flakes

Its not quite as good as the real one... but we don't know what's missing... so its the best we can do! :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

it looks amazing, I nearly ate the PC! 

I have my food now, really unhealthy homemade chicken burger! Its amazing though!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay food! I could eat some more! I've already eaten a ton... but I'm still hungry! LOL


----------



## Lamburai1703

Ok, so the worrying begins. I have had a sharp pain on my right side for hours now. It is over where I think my right ovary is. It hurts to put pressure on it and if I breathe in too sharply. It hurts less when I am curled up in a ball than if i lie flat. I am worried about the possibilities of an ectopic pregnancy. Can anyone advise? Going to try some paracetamol in the meantime.


----------



## Tulip

Lambs don't panic I had exactly the same and was posting on PAL with "Please tell me 17 dpo is too early for ectopic symptoms". I think it's your corpus luteum getting big and cyst-like in order to pump out all the progesterone that Lambette needs. Rest up, it should get less sharp. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Waaaaaaaaay too early for ectopic pain! More likely its a ovarian cyst! :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. If you go according to my LMP I am 12 weeks today :) However, I think my ticker is right so a few days to go yet.

Lambs - I am sure that is your corpeus luteum and really nothing to worry about, although I know the next few weeks are going to full of fretting no matter what anyone says.

I just had an absolute fuck-ton of butter on my morning toast, it was great.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks girls. I was up at 2am googling ectopic pregnancies etc. I am pleased to hear it might be too early for this and will try to stop fretting. I am consoling myself thus:

If I miscarry in the next 3 to 4 weeks as is normal for me, I will buy a more expensive wedding dress as money will not be such an issue. OH was lovely, and said I could have whatever I wanted anyway. What a poppet.

And Fran - mmmmmm butter! I am torn between crunchy nut cornflakes or yogurt. Neither is hugely appealing. However, the bowl of left over chilli from the other night looks good...


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning all, 

Lambs I'm sure it's nothing to worry about hun :hugs: I remember all kinds of aches n pains last time. I even went upto A&E with spotting and a pain like you describe. 
These first weeks are hard and cruel and I wish they went away sooner! :hugs: to you!


----------



## Tulip

Chilli for breakfast... Fliss, you are my kinda girl.

Fran - I love the phrase fuck-ton. I may have to adopt it. Notice how now we're all preggo we don't use the word 'strump' anymore. Mostly because OHs aren't allowed ANYWHERE NEAR US until second tri (or 24 weeks if my paranoia remains at its current levels) :rofl:

I had butter on my morning bagel and didn't enjoy breakfast at all. This makes me Happy.

The baby blanket is currently in the washing machine. We may have a ta-dah! moment later when it's stretched and dry (assuming the machine doesn't trash the whole thing). PMA baby blanket number 2 now in progress and available to view on facebook :D

Wishing you all a fantabulous Saturday xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tulip said:


> Fran - I love the phrase fuck-ton. I may have to adopt it. Notice how now we're all preggo we don't use the word 'strump' anymore. Mostly because OHs aren't allowed ANYWHERE NEAR US until second tri (or 24 weeks if my paranoia remains at its current levels) :rofl:

Oh, I dunno. I had a little strump this morning :D

Been taking photos (NOT OF THE STRUMPING), bit fed up there's still no proper bump.


----------



## Tulip

Nice work :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

When can you strump? I waited until 12 weeks last time because I had a bleed...I'm scared shitless of strumping. Even scared of having an orgasm atm!


----------



## Tulip

They say in a low-risk pregnancy it's fine. MW was practically TELLING me to strump last time. I still refused. I fear uterine contractions and refuse to take any kind of maybe-chances. Not explaining self very well. Strumpage will not make you miscarry. I just won't, not yet.....


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Well, I frightened myself first time because the orgasm caused quite painful cramping. But then I learned that this is actually good for the baby as it increases blood flow. I, er, practised by myself until I wasn't worried any more :D

I guess if you're worried then leave it until 12 weeks.


----------



## Lamburai1703

I got the cramping during orgasm last time too Fran. We strumped last night but no cramping - hoping its too early for the cramping to set in?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I don't think it's any sign of how pregnant you are whether or not you get cramping. I guess sometimes we do and sometimes we don't.

In Other News, <3 this photo where I actually look pregnant:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/114b.jpg

It's an illusion though - because I tucked my top in under the boobs you just can't see where my wobbly belly goes back in then out again.


----------



## Lamburai1703

I think you look pregnant Fran. People will be able to tell shortly I reckon. If not, get a t-shirt printed to tell people? I am so bloated today that I look pregnant too!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Nah, when I wear jeans and don't tuck my top in under my boobs, I still just look fat. It'll be another month at least before I properly start to look pregnant. Bit fed up with it but it's no one's fault but my own.

All the slogan t-shirts have the slogans written over the chest. I can't have slogans on my chest, I'm a 34HH. I might as well write LOOK AT MY BOOBS on the t-shirt.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks Moggy! I know you guys are all right, and I know in my heart I WILL be ecstatic with a boy too! I just worry that is all...
LOL at slogans!
I used to get cramping all the time after orgasms with Jacob but this one I don't, not sure why... I didn't care about strumping when I was preggo with him, (it was my first with no previous M/C history) mind you we didn't do it a lot because DH had his own fears and issues but has since (thank god!) gotten over them... Since my miscarriages though I waited until after my first scan for DTD I couldn't help it I was too scared... do what ever you are comfortable with. Any Dr. or MW will say it is fine though...


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oh and Fran FWIW I still just look kinda fat :haha: I hate this stage I want a proper bump!! I really have to start taking some bump pics and add them to my journal that I have not updated in forever LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Last pregnancy was fraught with spotting after sex... but this time, sex seems to have zero effects! So, I'm happy about that and it's kept me from ruling it out. We've only DTD once or twice since finding out... but so far, so good! I haven't had any cramping with sex or orgasm. I'm pretty okay with that though.

Fran - You definitely look pregnant in that picture! I can do that already... I could have a month ago too though! LOL If I put a little arch in my back and don't suck the gut in, I look properly pregnant! That's great until the day someone decides to ask when I'm due! HAHA! At least they won't look at you funny, because you're far enough that you could look pregnant... Me? 6 weeks? Not so much! :rofl:


----------



## scorpiodragon

This the the slogan tee I bought - we are big on hockey in Montreal... (stock photo) I wish I looked that small and cute preggo! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







172533520_1_244.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## nikki-lou25

Fran - you look pregnant, I didn't look preggers til about 25 weeks last time...you're getting a lovely shape :) 

scorps - love the shirt! I am hoping all goes well as I want to wear my "miracle in progress" tshirt again, maybe even subtally tell people that way! I've got (bought it for a friend but never got round to giving it to her) a "I'm the big sister" tshirt, so maybe if we both wore them together people may cotton on? lol!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Straw poll - when did you start to get symptoms? I have no sore boobs, no tiredness, no sickness (since Friday), and thinking that maybe I should have. Any ideas?

Oh, and Fran - what is for dinner today? I bet it's something lush...

And Scorps - my OH supports Bristol City (slighlty rubbish football team) so will see if they do one similar!


----------



## Tulip

6 weeks Lambo. There's a thread going in 1st Tri if you're brave enough to venture in..... half of em are 10w and don't feel preggo! The 20% that don't get ms don't know how lucky we are (me included).

Bristol City.... been there a few times (was a die-hard home-and-away Gillingham fan for 8 years or so!)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lamburai1703 said:


> Straw poll - when did you start to get symptoms? I have no sore boobs, no tiredness, no sickness (since Friday), and thinking that maybe I should have. Any ideas?
> 
> Oh, and Fran - what is for dinner today? I bet it's something lush...
> 
> And Scorps - my OH supports Bristol City (slighlty rubbish football team) so will see if they do one similar!

I'm symptomless hon, I get tired but I do have a DD that's teething so I'm up in the night atm. Its early days yet, we gotta keep tellin ourselves that!


----------



## Tulip

Happy 4 weeks Nikki! And belated happy 16w Scorps :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks Tulip! "Only" 36 to go! haha!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Straw poll - when did you start to get symptoms? I have no sore boobs, no tiredness, no sickness (since Friday), and thinking that maybe I should have. Any ideas?
> 
> Oh, and Fran - what is for dinner today? I bet it's something lush...
> 
> And Scorps - my OH supports Bristol City (slighlty rubbish football team) so will see if they do one similar!

Re: symptoms: Still waiting! If I didn't know I was pregnant, I wouldn't know (if you see what I mean). No sickness, no tiredness, nothing. The only thing was sore boobs, which seemed to come and go.

For dinner today we are going to the in-laws who will be doing tiropitas (cheese and spinach filo pastie-style things) followed my mousaka and marinated butterflied chicken. Easter Greek-style (although none of us are Greek). Alex's family is the reason I started cooking in the first place - I was so embarassed that he and his whole family were good cooks whereas I lived off Pot Noodles.

And his uncle and family friends are coming so we'll tell them about the baby, which will be nice.


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! It'll be great telling more people, Fran! Food sounds YUM!

I'm tired with sore boobs... but not much else on a regular basis! Just a few things here and there!


----------



## Piperette

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd pop by and say :hi:. Brought some :cake: too.

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Pip, you found us :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

Evening ladies
hope you had a lovely Easter,x


----------



## Tulip

Happy 7 weeks Sam! How are you and Splodge? xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Happy 7 weeks Sam! How are you and Splodge? xxx

Thanks hun
not too bad, besides feeling lousy and sick lol but i am happy to have it today as it had eased yesterday and was beginning to get paranoid again lol. just wishing i could eat "normal" food at the min. sleeping is a nightmare (literally with the dreams........scary stuff) and my hips and pelvis at the back are so sore so guessing the SPD is on its way back. and i have developed headaches too.......so yeah i am great lol, love being pg and i keep telling myself its nowhere near as bad as when i was pg with LM.
how are you feeling, did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Happy 7 weeks for yesterday Sam!!! :hugs: 

How are you all? Did you all have a nice Easter Sunday? 

I went out lastnight with the girls, and was flaggin by about 10pm :blush: I came home early and let them party the night away, I obvisously wasn't drinking and they all were so I left them to it :)


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls!

Glad you're still feeling rough Sam. Go Splodge! I'm OK, trying to keep busy :D


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi ya ladies back in the office today :0( its like ghost town at Canary wharf!!xxx

Happy Easter to everyone, hope everyone ate loads of eggs & chillaxed loads!!xx

Ive been renovating the lounge all weekend with my OH so to be honest its nice to get in the office away from the mess today!! lol xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Feeling sick and miserable. Boo.


----------



## Piperette

Keep your spirits up, Fran and remember why you are feeling that way. ;)


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, ladies! Back from my weekend with the family! Feeling mostly fine... tired though... soooo tired! Not too much else to speak of honestly!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sorry the tiredness has you Megg...I've been shattered this weekend too


----------



## Megg33k

Its okay... It sort of makes me feel better! Its just inconvenient to lay down for a nap when you're supposed to be spending time with family! But, not much you can do if you can't keep your eyes open! LOL In fact, I feel that way right now too. *sighs* Not complaining... but I think I'd be more productive if I was nauseous instead of tired! LOL


----------



## Sue Dunhym

'Sup bitches, where the party at?

Much happier today, excited about my scan tomorrow. I really hope baby is awake and moving around so Alex can see it.

How's everyone today?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey All!

Back from a fun filled busy Easter weekend... I think I may have gained a pound with everything I ate and the chocolate eggs LOL 
Looks like we were all busy this weekend! 
Not much going on on my end of the world... oh actually this Saturday I was woken up with a tap tap tap from the inside, lil' dragon was saying hello! Not much but flutters since then, apparently my placenta being in the front softens a lot of movement, which I know now sucks but later it will be nice as I remember Jacob keeping me up nights from moving around so much!
Oooh Fran can't wait to see Fralex again! Drink some orange juice about 30 min before you go it'll get baby moving! Anyone else up for scans soon... Tulip you have 3 more sleeps... who am I forgetting?
Have a good day all! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait for scan pics, Fran!

Nice that lil dragon was saying hello, Scorps! LOL That's cute! :D

I need to get my scan scheduled! EEK! I don't know if nervous or excited is winning!


----------



## Tulip

Cheers Scorps! How exciting that little dragon is saying hello! Is actually 4 more sleeps but I can count them on one hand at least which is acceptable for now.

I'm excited for you Fran! xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh forgot to say, remember my previous bump buddy Bella's Mamma? She's just got a new BFP!!! xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh that's lovely news Tulip, excellent. I remember Bella's Mama well, tell her to come and join us here!


----------



## moggymay

Its fab news and another soy bean! Welcome BM :cake: :flower: :wine: and :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all. Congrats to Bella's Mama! 

And can't wait to see your scan pics Fran. 

Tulip - is that 4 days or 4 sleeps until the scan? Mine is 7 sleeps away but I am already filled with dread as I am terrified there will be nothing there. I'll be 5w3d so very early. Still NO SYMPTOMS but trying not to worry. It's hard!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hello! Can I join you lovely ladies?

Nice to see you again Fran! Can't believe you are already 12 weeks - that's fantastic!

Bfp today at 12dpo. Couldn't have felt less pregnant this cycle so I am very very happy. Wish I wasn't quite so scared of things going wrong though...

xxx


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: :wohoo:

It's three days, four sleeps from now Lambs. 9.30 Saturday morning. :sick:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Woop woop Tulip! I might have to pester you for your mobile number as I will want to know how it goes immediately!

And Bella's - welcome! I felt the same (and still do) with no symptoms so maybe we'll get them together!


----------



## Tulip

Lamburai1703 said:


> Woop woop Tulip! I might have to pester you for your mobile number as I will want to know how it goes immediately!
> 
> And Bella's - welcome! I felt the same (and still do) with no symptoms so maybe we'll get them together!

No probs bud I'll PM you :thumbup:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Haha lambs, just noticed we have the exact same status! How funny!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Brilliant to see you Bella's Mamma, so pleased for you. And yeah, me at 12 weeks, who'd've though it eh?

Everything crossed for you this one sticks x


----------



## hedgewitch

congrats Bella's Mamma, lovely to see you again.
hope everyone is well.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Woo hoo Congrats Bella's Mama!! So happy for you! :yipee:
Sory Tulip... darn 4 sleeps... I was looking at you MW appointment, why can't they just do it all at once! geesh! 
7 more sleeps for you Lambs!! don't worry!! I know much easier said than done... 
Megg get that scan booked we wanted to see mini Megg too!


----------



## Tulip

Only 3 sleeps now... It seems to be rushing towards me all of a sudden :wacko:

enjoy seeing Fralex today Fran! x


----------



## Megg33k

I'll look around for a MW tomorrow! I have seriously ZERO energy! I barely came back on here tonight! Ugh! When the internet is too much effort... LOL


----------



## Babydreams321

Good luck today Fran!!xx:happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cheers guys. We're going out for Lunch afterwards so i should report back some time later this afternoon.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Can't wait to see the scan pics Fran - how exciting!

Scorps, just been reading back. So lovely you are feeling movement! I bet that is making it so much more real.

Lovely to see you too Hedge - congrats honey!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello ladies

Sorry to but into your thread. Firstly congratulations on your pregnancies  I hope that you have all had a relatively worry and stress free first tri and are looking forward to the rest of your journeys with your little ones.

We ate ttc our 1st after an mmc at the end of November, we started trying again on the 1st January and as yet havent managed to catch that elusive eggy. I am seriously considering purchasing a CBFM to help us on our quest and was wondering if any of you are thinking of parting with yours if so please drop me a PM as I may like to take it off your hands :hugs: It would be great if I knew it had already been a success for someone on here!

Wishing you all the best for the remainder of your pregnancies :flower:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Smiley Shazza. I'm personally not going to sell mine yet but would recommend getting one for sure. Perhaps have a look on ebay too as sometimes you can pick up a bargain one there and reset it. If not, I got mine on Amazon and it was about £60 I think.

Good luck. I bet you buy one and get a BFP before you need to use it!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm lending mine to a friend hun, but you can pick them up quite cheap :) IMO they are great, I would recommend them. 

Fran - cant wait to see can pics :dance:

I hope everyone else is well. I'm just sat tight waiting on some sort of sign that I'm pregnant!


----------



## moggymay

There was one on the buy/swap/sell thread a few days ago..


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey! All is well! Baby is looking good, good heartbeat, 5.7cm long. Woo!

No pic yet as alex is on the computer and I am on my phone but I'll get one up later I promise :)


----------



## moggymay

:happydance: :hi: Fralex


----------



## Lamburai1703

Yippee for FrAlex!


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: for Fralex! Can't wait to see him/her again! :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Here s/he is:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/Pregnancy/122scanB.jpg

It's not nearly as clear as the 10 week scan and I don't know what's going on with what looks like a massive nose (I think it might be an arm in the way) but i have been assured that baby looks completely normal. I like the legs sticking up in the air.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Wah hey! Hi FrAlex! That is brilliant news hon.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks love.

Now that I look at it, I think that might be the placenta cord rather than legs. I dunno. Heh.


----------



## Tulip

That would be called the umbilical cord, preggo brain ;)

s/he is looking brilliant, nice one!


----------



## Tulip

Apologies... Double-cussing Fran there :rofl:


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I briefly frequented the CBFM thread late last year, but lost track!
I'm so glad to see you all on here, Fran and Lamburai! Woohoo--congrats!!

I'm set to go in for my 12 week OB appt next week, and then the Early Risk Assessment U/S and appt with maternal-fetal medicine specialist next Friday. Can't wait (but am also nervous!)


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I briefly frequented the CBFM thread late last year, but lost track!
I'm so glad to see you all on here, Fran and Lamburai! Woohoo--congrats!!

I'm set to go in for my 12 week OB appt next week, and then the Early Risk Assessment U/S and appt with maternal-fetal medicine specialist next Friday. Can't wait (but am also nervous!)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Umbilical cord! Of course it is! Heh.

*shame*


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I have a stupid question - am I in 2nd tri at the end of this week? Because this is my 13th week, after all. Or is it another week?


----------



## hibiscus07

Sue Dunhym said:


> I have a stupid question - am I in 2nd tri at the end of this week? Because this is my 13th week, after all. Or is it another week?

I think it would be the end of this week, right? 13 weeks seems to be the norm (although I have seen a few places that consider first tri 14 weeks).


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So sorry, forgot to say hello Hibs! Hello! How have you been?


----------



## hibiscus07

Sue Dunhym said:


> So sorry, forgot to say hello Hibs! Hello! How have you been?

That's ok! 
Everything's going well here. Getting through the first 7 weeks was the worst, since I had both of my previous MCs at 7 weeks. Was such a relief to make it past that!
Has everything been going smoothly for you so far?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi Hibiscus! So glad you found us here!
I love the pic Fran!! Isn't it amazing to see the little one? Was s/he moving around a lot? All 2nd trimesters I have seen are once you hit 14 weeks, but in my books I have always said once you hit 12 weeks you are golden! xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

scorpiodragon said:


> Hi Hibiscus! So glad you found us here!
> I love the pic Fran!! Isn't it amazing to see the little one? Was s/he moving around a lot? All 2nd trimesters I have seen are once you hit 14 weeks, but in my books I have always said once you hit 12 weeks you are golden! xxx

Ah right. I'll stick around for a bit anyway.

No, there wasn't much movement, I think baby was asleep. Made it easier for the sonographer to do the nuchal fold measurements anyway.


----------



## moggymay

Stay Fran, Im still here and Scorps! 13.3 is considered 2nd tri on the ticker boxes but whenever you feel ready. Also when the last of the originals gets to 2nd tri the admins can move the thread for you :thumbup:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Why don't you start a second tri CBFM graduates thread too? That way everyone can move on when they feel the time is right. If you start it Fran, you will have started 1st Tri and 2nd Tri which will look lovely!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I like that idea Lambs :dance: it'll be nice for new grads to hop through Tri's after we've long had our babies :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, I'll start it in 2 weeks :D


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sounds great!


----------



## KimmyB

Hi ladies, I've been lurking recently rather than posting. Just wanted to let you know that I'm still around and checking on you all :thumbup:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Good to see you Kimmy! I was wondering where you went!


----------



## KimmyB

scorpiodragon said:


> Good to see you Kimmy! I was wondering where you went!

Thanks Scorps! I think I'm just too scared still! Especially after having some brown discharge yesterday :( I have my second early scan today so am hoping for the best.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Good luck with the scan Kimmy, I'm sure all will be fine.

AFM, all is well today, I am in a good mood and haven't had any sickness so far so perhaps that short period is over.

Loving the fact that I get to leave work at 4.30pm today.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck with your scan today Kimmy! :hugs: 

I've just booked a private scan for 23rd April, I'll be 6+5 and I saw DD heartbeart at 6+3 so hoping I can see something that'll put my mind ease!


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls just had a great booking in with stand-in MW, she has demanded a text tomorrow after scan... Said I'd add her to the list LOL.

Hope you're all well, good luck today Kimmy xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Glad it went well tulip. Did you manage to convince them about the 16 week scan?


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are we all today? everyone well i hope!!
just an update on my scan, all went well!! measuring at 8 weeks 2 days and have seen little arm and legs lol, very tiny but great to see!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=74321&thumb=1&d=1270811308

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=74322&thumb=1&d=1270811347

the other sac has now been absorbed but everything looks ok. 
been having some sharp pains up my HooHaa the last couple of days but apparently its ok, its just stretching of ligaments, the sickness has changed to all day nausea with late afternoon and evening sickness so i have bought some kiddies wrist bands today, very colourful!! the adult ones were too big so i have to have the illuminous ones lol, they seem to be working at the min though but thats probably psychological hehe! so midwife coming next week to book me in then i will be under the care of the hospital again and not the GP as i am now classed as extreme high risk!


----------



## Lamburai1703

So glad it all went well for you hedge. Lovely scan pics!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Fantastic news Hedge!

Glad your appointment went well too Nic.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Glad its all still happy news Sam!!xxxx :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Excellent news Sam, glad to hear it. You'll be at 12 weeks before you know it.

Tulip, I'm expecting a text from you too missy.


----------



## Tulip

Lamburai1703 said:


> Glad it went well tulip. Did you manage to convince them about the 16 week scan?

Yeah she seems confident they'll offer it anyway, but if not then to demand it before I leave my nuchal. She's ordered the nuchal to be done sooner rather than later too, which is nice of her. She reckons that because our fetal meds dept is an offshoot of Kings they're always happy to do extra scans as it gives them more data for all their research.

Fran - you're on the list, you mental. I'll text everyone who's number I have and will then post in my journal xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Glad everything went well Tulip... feel like texting Canada? hehe! Can't wait to see the little bean tomorrow!
Yeah for arms and legs Sam! If you are feeling that rotten I would ask if they could prescribe you Diclectin, it did me wonders! 
Everything crossed for you today Kimmy! keep us posted, I am sure all is fine, brown blood is old blood!
Have a good day all... I am going bra shopping after I see my accountant about my taxes... my boobies are killing me and believe it or not are getting bigger which I thought could not and would not happen since they never went down from my son... boo! I hate them! By the time my milk came in last time I was in an F - so annoying... I can't wait to get my reduction after all the BF'ing etc. I already had a consult prior to having my son and she said come back after you've had your kids! hehe! Anyways sorry for the ramble... have a good one!


----------



## Tulip

Hedge, sorry, completely forgot to congratulate you, how rude of me! So glad Splodge is looking well! Big kisses xx

Just had a surprise visit from my friend and her teenage daughter who were just going to post my birthday card through the door, not realising I wasn't at work..... silly me invited them in, completely forgetting I had a brand new Bounty Pack sitting on the sofa :dohh: She squealed with joy LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls! Scan went well, saw little bean's heartbeat - was AMAZING! Everything is looking good so far so just willing bean to hang on tight now! Good luck at your scan Tulip! And Hedge what a beautiful scan picture! I'd upload mine but the camera's died :(


----------



## Sue Dunhym

scorpiodragon said:


> ! By the time my milk came in last time I was in an F - so annoying...

Cry me a river. ;)

Love,

34HH

x


----------



## Tulip

Fabulous news Kimmy, so pleased for you! xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

KimmyB said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes girls! Scan went well, saw little bean's heartbeat - was AMAZING! Everything is looking good so far so just willing bean to hang on tight now! Good luck at your scan Tulip! And Hedge what a beautiful scan picture! I'd upload mine but the camera's died :(

Fab news. Now you've seen a heartbeat the chance of a loss goes down tremendously. Hurrah!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Hedge, sorry, completely forgot to congratulate you, how rude of me! So glad Splodge is looking well! Big kisses xx
> 
> Just had a surprise visit from my friend and her teenage daughter who were just going to post my birthday card through the door, not realising I wasn't at work..... silly me invited them in, completely forgetting I had a brand new Bounty Pack sitting on the sofa :dohh: She squealed with joy LOL

lol wanna know how sad i am, when i read this i cried :wacko: cos you got a Bounty pack and i am so chuffed for you oh and i want one lmao!! these emotions are ridiculous at the minute:dohh:
can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow hun!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Kimmy, so glad all was well and yay for seeing babies heartbeat!! its amazing isn't it lol

just been informed i now have a fetus and not an embryo lol, so do i change my tickers to reflect being a whole 4 days ahead?? matches my ov dates so am pleased about that, 
these bands are great, they seem to hide the nausea and instead i am ravenous!!


----------



## Tulip

Yay for starvation! I'm feeling the same, time to instruct hubby to get cooking :D

:rofl: at Fran v Scorps: The Boob Face-off :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Dammit Sam that puts you even further ahead of me!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Good news all around! Woohoo!!! :happydance: for all of you! 

What's a Bounty Pack?

P.S. I better be in the text list, Nik!!!


----------



## Tulip

Megg33k said:


> Good news all around! Woohoo!!! :happydance: for all of you!
> 
> What's a Bounty Pack?
> 
> P.S. I better be in the text list, Nik!!!

Yes darling, the list is in my journal (or Neen's cant remember, they merge into one sometimes :haha:)

The MW gives us a pack to store all the paperwork (we're supposed to carry our maternity notes with us at all times), stuffed full of leaflets and vouchers for freebies :D Bounty gives mum's goody packs and vouchers throughout pregnancy and at birth x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Except I haven't been able to find a Boots or Sainsburys that stock the packs you have to pick up yourself yet! The lady at Saisburys said something about a product recall.


----------



## Tulip

Sue Dunhym said:


> Except I haven't been able to find a Boots or Sainsburys that stock the packs you have to pick up yourself yet! The lady at Saisburys said something about a product recall.

Oo-er. I'll try Boots Bluewater, if anyone'll have em it's them.


----------



## Megg33k

I want a Bounty pack! LOL I wonder if we have that sort of thing here! :) I bet I start checking!!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

:rofl: The boob face off! Fran you win! :haha: Still I don't like these things they drive me nuts, make my back hurt and flop around when I don't want them to!! Brutal trying to find bras today, I finally got a couple (beige and black) 36E I just hope they don't get any bigger... hehe! Fran it must be even worse for you being a 34HH Find a small strap and large cup is very difficult so I was told today... In the plus size section they have bigger cup sizes but the straps start at 40 around UGH! I have no idea where else to go... apparently if you have a large cup size the rest of you has to be large too! Arghh... Anyways!
YAY! So happy for you Kimmy! Hopefully you'll be able to scan you picture and upload it soon!
Moggy... where are you? It has been a while!


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls! Fetal hb and actual movements seen <3 <3 measuring spot on. Never been so relieved in my life! xxx


----------



## moggymay

:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: Rubes is looking out for you, ask her which horse for this afternoon!


----------



## Tulip

I don't bet because I don't like the number that die in racing each year BUT if I did I'd go for 'Character Building' as this week has been exactly that! I think Beadette's going to bet on it after her scan as the jockey shares her name - It's a sign!


----------



## KimmyB

Yey Tulip, excellent news :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

I am so in love! Head on the right, apparently!
 



Attached Files:







8wk-scan-a.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4









8wk-scan-close-a.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scorpiodragon

YAY!! So happy for you Tulip!! I love seeing that fuzzy head LOL


----------



## Tulip

As long as it's not fuzzy in real life this time! Please grow your head properly, Munch! xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

That is awesome Tulip. Love it. Baby in your tummy!

AFM, just had another unsuccessful shop for maternity clothes but I wasn't trying that hard. Took myself out for lunch and had kimchi ramen, my favourite. Bit tired now, could go for a nap. I also popped into the kids charity shop and they have a couple of good cots there for £50 each. It's too early to buy yet though.


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous pics, Nik! So happy it went so well! I seriously had 3 different dreams where I got your text.. It always said "Scan was perfect! Better than expected!" All 3 times I got the same exact message! I really expected that you'd typed those exact words and I'd read it in my sleep or something! But, I guess my dreams are just mostly correct... lol... wording wrong, outcome right! I'll take it! :hugs:

Fran - Cots sound great! I'd buy ASAP! Only 192 days to go! LOL


----------



## Tulip

That is quite creepy meg.... but I'll take it too :rofl: I was actually crying before I got on the table I was that scared.


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! :hugs: I know it's creepy! Right?! I just think I was excited to find out how it went and was anticipating the txt I'd actually already gotten but apparently wasn't loud enough to wake me up despite the phone being a foot from my head! I guess I was extra tired! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

nic.....excellent news, so glad everything was good!! now breathe out........phewwww!!! Hope the rest of your birthday went well!

as for me yey the sea bands work!!!! i sat there last night and ate jam roly poly and custard, today i had toast for breakfast, a baguette with cheese and ham for lunch with crisps, another one about an hour ago and am now on the prowl for more!! they seem to take away the nausea and allow the hunger to come through!! only problem is i am now full of wind, and its hurting my diaphragm when i breathe! i suffer with IBS and usually have peppermint tea but looking on the internet i am getting some mixed views on it in pregnancy, anyone know what the actual real views on it are?
the dreams i am having are nuts, woke up the other night in the middle of rubbing matts head? he had one eye open looking at me and was not impressed, i was dreaming i was rubbing my bulldogs head lol. that inbetween some crazy rolling around in the bed and tossing and turning all night i am feeling rather tired at the moment. woke up at 4.30am the other night absolutely starving, had to come downstairs and hunt for food.
anyways enough rambling, hope everyone is well tonight!!


----------



## Tulip

Had the most amazing kang massaman for dinner last night. Problem is I'd forgotten about my reduced appetite and ate half of a mixed starter beforehand :dohh: OMG I looked 6 months gone by the time we left the restaurant I was practically waddling :rofl:

Feeling a lot more relaxed having seen Munch wriggling, nowjust have to wait 4 weeks to see whether he's decided he could use a skull, unlike his big sister! After that I will spend 4-8 weeks panicking about the spine and then perhaps I'll allow myself to relax.

A name came to me in a dream the other night for if it's a girl but kev's refusing to hear it til 24 weeks. Grace Olivia. I love Olivia as a first name but it doesn't go with our surname so it'd be alright in the middle I think.
I don't love any boys names. That could be problematic!

Hope you all have a happy and relaxing Sunday. I'm off out to get my birthday bio-oil and I'd best finish PMA blanket no 2 now that Munch has indicated his intention to stick around... xx


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I REALLY like Olivia with your surname! I think its gorgeous as a first name with it!!! In fact, Olivia Grace [Surname] sounds AMAZING! I couldn't decide whether to "aww :(" or "lol" at your 'decided he could use a skull' comment! I'm still not sure! :hugs:

Me? I just deposited the contents of my stomach into a toilet! :yipee: I really hope its not a fluke! I desperately want this to last... sorta! And, I've desperately wanted this to happen before tonight... almost trying to will it... and it never worked. Tonight, we were sitting around after dinner and I burped (which I do a lot because I'm so gassy) and less than 5 minutes later I was hugging a toilet! I'm trying to decide if I can be excited about this or not! I know I didn't make it happen.. I've proven that I don't have that ability! LOL

Re: Names... since you brought it up, Nik... We have Giada Nicholat, Salena Grace, Kieran Rhys, and Aiden Cole. Salena is spelled as such in honor of my grandmother's name... I just dropped one of the letters of her name and that's what it became! :)


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Hun! I'll carry on thinking about it... Just think it might be a bit of a mouthful of a name :) Love your names - especially Kieran and Aiden!

Yay for sickness too :wohoo:
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Kevin agrees that it sounds good! :) Definitely keep thinking! Oh... and I wasn't stealing your "Grace"... I picked that name ages ago... but its our backup for now... I love the other far too much! :D

LOL @ Yay for sickness... I just hope it wasn't a fluke! I could stand to do that once or twice a day for the peace of mind it would bring! I have the 20 second "shirt off and hair in ponytail" move down pat! Haha!


----------



## Tulip

Ooh and you're allowed to LOL at the skull thing. Any child of mine is going to be indecisive, even about something as important as growing a cranium :rolleyes:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I just posted some pics in my journal. I really feel like I might have grown this week :)

I love the names Olivia and Grace. Grace is my "unofficial" middle name - my mum always says she would have given me that middle name if she'd thought of it in time.

Oh, you guys would've laughed at me yesterday. I was in the shower and talking to baby and I started singing Your Song (the Elton John version) and then I laughed at myself because of how badly out of tune I was, and then I was crying because I was so happy to be singing to my tiny baby. So there I was, naked in the shower singing Your Song really badly, laughing and crying at the same time. Brilliant :D


----------



## KimmyB

haha Fran that is brilliant! Must be lovely singing to your tiny baby (despite it being out of key :thumbup:

Hedge I also have seabands as I've started with nausea this past week and they seem to help :) However I had the worst migraine lastnight and had to be sent home from work :( I was sick like 4 times which is so unlike me (I've suffered from migraines for years but never this bad - I'll blame pregnancy!) I had the whole lot, visual aura, pins and needles and numbness down left side, sickness and bad bad head. The seabands didn't work and neither did the paracetomol :nope:

Also ladies just needed to talk...I'm still having this brownish discharge :( Sometimes there's enough to stain my underwear but usually it's just a slight stain when I wipe. I am worried despite having no pain. The midwife said not to be concerned unless it became painful, red or clotty. I just hope it doesn't come to that. Anyone experienced this? I know there is no definitive answer but just need your input :hugs: I'm so scared.


----------



## Tulip

No personal experience Kimmy but rest assured people have bled red all through pregnancy and bubz has been fine. I don't know why I'm telling you this; you know it already LOL.

Fran, loving the bonding in the shower story :D

I just got back from town - knackered. As well as going to Boots I had a mooch round Primarni and got a little cotton dress to cover up with at lunchtime on holiday. If it all goes tits up I can still wear it and if all is well I'll have the cutest 17wk bump in it :D


----------



## scorpiodragon

Yay for sickness Megg! hehe! You may need to follow the crowd and get some sea bands soon! ;)
I know how hard it is waiting Tulip! wondering if all will be okay, obviously our stories are a little different but I know how you feel... I am so happy that you saw your lil one moving around yesterday! Try not to worry I am sure Ruby is looking down on you all and making sure her brother or sister is perfect! I love Olivia & Grace they are very popular names in Canada. I know what you mean about being a mouthful with your surname... Hubby's surname is so hard to find anything to work with it.
Kimmy no personal experience eiother but did you mention it to your MW at your scan? I know brown blood is old blood and you shouldn't worry... but easier said than done!
Off to check Fran's journal!


----------



## Megg33k

Scorps - LOL I already own my SeaBands from last time! :) It would have to be pretty bad for me to start wearing them though... Right now, I'm embracing the thought of this baby making me ill... I would consider it a VERY good sign.

Fran - Love that you were singing off key in the shower to your tiny baby! That's beautiful!

Kimmy - I wish I had some advice! I mean... If the MW wasn't too concerned, I guess you don't need to be either. That's about all I have! :hugs:

Nik - Dress sounds great! Starting to wish we had this place near me! LOL And, I did LOL a little at the skull thing... I like that you keep a bit of humor with it even though its not entirely a laughing matter. Sometimes you have to just to get through things though, I know! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Ugh. I'm giving up trying to reassure people. I try hard to help and look for info and be positive and it never bloody works. Off to locate some food, see you when I'm hopefully less grumpy. xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sorry Tulip. That was likely aimed at me. I'm just finding it hard to glow with positivity right now, and am choosing self-preservation instead. I do appreciate your help though.


----------



## scorpiodragon

2 more sleeps Lambs! PMA PMA!!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Nik!

Lambs... I'm not sure that was aimed at you!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well if it was then it was well deserved and has been duly noted. There is nothing I can do anyway so have decided to eat cakes instead as I'm sure that will help. Two options here really:
1: Healthy pregnancy (yippee!)
2: Miscarriage number 3, doctors show some interest finally, solution can be found, don't have to have a shot-gun wedding

As you can see, both scenarios have their positives, it's just with the second one you have to look harder.

Thanks for putting up with me ladies. I know I'm a total twat at times.


----------



## Megg33k

LOL Lambs... I thought you meant about something in here... I went looking and found what you were talking about. I think we all worry a little too much most of the time... and with 2 MC's behind you, I definitely see why you worry! :hugs:

Nik - I love that you go out of your way to find info for people and try to reassure them... I know you have your own concerns and its amazing that you take the time to do that! :hugs:

I think you're both great! :shrug:


----------



## Lamburai1703

I will be the first to second the notion that Nic is great.


----------



## Tulip

God I'm a stroppy cow today.
Sorry girls and sorry Fliss, just off to read your PM. It wasn't just your 3+ worries, never fear, non-BnB-ness has also been stressing me. Sorry, sweets, you don't need me ranting xxx


----------



## Megg33k

There's a world outside of BnB?! :shock:


----------



## Tulip

:rofl:
Occasionally!
Also I feel like shite this afternoon - bad head, lethargy, killer sore throat. I've been dozing for hours. Kev's telling me I'm not going to work tomorrow. We shall see what the morning brings as I have a short week again anyway.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Kimmy - you already know all that we can say. Brown spotting is normal and most likely everything is perfectly fine. I know how worrying it is, I really do. But it's old blood and it's better out than in, so that your womb is nice and roomy and clean for baby.

Fliss - you're not a twat. God knows I asked for enough reassurance and panicked enough at 5 weeks too, and that was without the additional concern of your previous losses. Please don't worry about worrying, it's what we're here for. 

Tulip - hope today gets a bit better. I suggest really buttery salty popcorn as a way to make it better.


----------



## Tulip

Oh yeah - Fliss you're not a twat (soz, forgot that bit :D)

Cheers Franster. I think this calls for leftover birthday chocolate fudgecupcakes.


----------



## Megg33k

Mmmm... I want some! :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Cheers girls. I needed a strong word though so I'm glad it was said. I can't do anything about this anyway, so may as well just stop stressing. It works to think like that for a bit, but I know I'll be devastated if something goes wrong again. Which it might not.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As mentioned in my journal, I feel down the stairs at the station this morning. Baby area seems fine as my boobs took the brunt of the impact, but I'm a bit concerned that I'm still getting shooting pains in my right boob 2 hours later. Might ring NHS Direct later if it doesn't get better.


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon ladies

Fran sorry to hear you fell, hope you are ok, and its most likely just some bruising.

lol had to laugh reading back about the sea bands and twat comment, i was reading on the website for the seabands and apparently they help pregnant women to not be so hostile lmao!! since when were pregnant women known for being hostile? emotional yes, moody yes, hostile....never!! although i have threatened matt with castration seeing as he is being a sex pest and i feel lousy at the min, does that count as hostility?
hope you are all well today. i feel like poo, not sleeping and matt has man flu and of course he is getting me up at 5am every morning with his snoring and coughing, then the loo calls, then the nausea hits....not impressed at all, he has been threatened with the sofa and a pillow over his face....hmmmmm maybe i am hostile! i must go buy another set of sea bands lol!!


----------



## Megg33k

Fran - OMG! I'm glad all seems mostly okay... but you can't be doing that! :hugs: It sounds like you take after me! :( And, why the hell aren't I subscribed to your journal anymore? I swear they unsubscribe me to things for fun sometimes or something... I'm sure this isn't the case... but WTF?!

Sam - Definitely wear the 2nd set for hostility! LOL Ooh... Your ticker will move up a box in 2 days! :yipee:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yay second tri!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congrats on 2nd Tri Fran :dance:


----------



## Babydreams321

Congrats Sue!!!

Do tell us first timers...do you really stop worrying now?? or do the 'worries' just change to 'new worries'??!! lol xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am much, much less worried than I was. I'm pretty much thinking that everything's going to be ok now. But there's other worries too - I'm currently waiting on the results of the blood tests I had for Downs/Spina Bifida. And I have to wait another 7 weeks before I get to see if baby is ok again, which seems like a long way away.

But it does get easier, I promise :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Grads.

Had a scan this morning at 5+3 and nothing conclusive to report I'm afraid. They saw a "nicely shaped" pregnancy and yolk sac which apparently is fine for this stage. I have another scan booked for monday so will keep you posted. I had bloods done today too, but given my huge lack of symptoms, I will be surprised if they are high. I have a bet with OH. I reckon 700 tops, he thinks 1100. See? I am making the worry and heartache into a fun betting game! Who wants in?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm guessing 3000ish! :winkwink:

Fran - Congrats on 2nd Tri!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning poppets, how's everyone today?


----------



## Lamburai1703

As I have updated in my journal, got my bloods back. The results are as follows:

HCG = 9971
Progesterone = 77.5

I think they are good, but would welcome input from more knowledgable folk.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

That is high and excellent. Way more than you thought you were going to have. I think you have every reason to be reassured and to feel more confident that next week's scan is going to show good progress. You're most definitely still pregnant :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Woop woop! For now, I feel nice and confident. I'm sure it won't last but I'm enjoying it for the timebeing.


----------



## moggymay

Looking good Lambs, if you had had a bet with hubby you would be doing the washing up :haha:

Found this and looks fab with your results in there! :thumbup:

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :
3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml 
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml 
* These numbers are just a GUIDELINE-- every womans level of hCG can rise differently. It is not necessarily the level that matters

Sounds like you had a fab rise so looking good *spoken like Joeys "How you doin" for best effect!*

Time to try to relax and enjoy :hug:


----------



## hedgewitch

Lamburai1703 said:


> As I have updated in my journal, got my bloods back. The results are as follows:
> 
> HCG = 9971
> Progesterone = 77.5
> 
> I think they are good, but would welcome input from more knowledgable folk.

wooohooo thats excellent hun!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

hello girls, how are we all today?
been the hospital this morning for bloods, got a big bruise on my arm!! also nipped in to see sylvia so i could reaarange my scan for tuesday as i got the midwives coming so i now have my scan on friday, but while i was there she gave me a quick scan lol, and splodge is exactly 9 weeks today and moved!!!! i saw baby move lol, was great.
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=75201&thumb=1&d=1271246115

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=75202&thumb=1&d=1271246179

head on right hand side this week
22.1mm wooohoooo
and i just realised i gone up a box on my ticker.......today is a good day!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

lambs - Im pleased for you hun.

Sam - Awww check out splodge!!! YAY for movement :hugs: :dance:


----------



## Lamburai1703

That's lovely news Hedge. Happy 9 weeks!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Happy 9 weeks Hedge! So happy for you honey.

Fliss, those levels look fantastic. All I know is that the progesterone level is great. I was told anything above 60 is almost certainly a viable pregnancy. Mine was in the 90's but that is partly down to the soy's hyper stimulating. Moggy's chart shows just how brilliant the hcg is! Sure it's not twinnies? :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

oooh twins that would be fab!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Twins would be ace. Then I would only have to go through this stress once, unless we decide we want more!


----------



## moggymay

not sure how early you see twins on a scan...? Anyone else?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sam, thos pics are ace, and brilliant news on seeing movement. A good day all round!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> not sure how early you see twins on a scan...? Anyone else?

If it was non-identical they would probably have seen two sacs. If, however, it's identical then it might show up next week...


----------



## Megg33k

Lambs - Great news! :hugs:

Sam - Love the pics and that you saw movement!!! :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Lambs WOOHOO! Looks great!
Sam Yay for movement and happy 9 weeks!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

A workmate just sent me this load of glurgy bollocks:



> A Newborn's Conversation with God
> 
> 
> A baby asked God, "They tell me you are sending me to earth tomorrow,
> but how am I going to live there being so small and helpless?"
> 
> God said, "Your angel will be waiting for you and will take care of you."
> 
> The child further inquired, "But tell me, here in heaven I don't have
> to do anything but sing and smile to be happy."
> 
> God said, "Your angel will sing for you and will also smile for you.
> And you will feel your angel's love and be very happy."
> 
> Again the small child asked, "And how am I going to be able to understand
> when people talk to me if I don't know the language?"
> 
> God said, "Your angel will tell you the most beautiful and sweet words
> you will ever hear, and with much patience and care, your angel will
> teach you how to speak."
> 
> "And what am I going to do when I want to talk to you?"
> 
> God said, "Your angel will place your hands together and will teach
> you how to pray."
> 
> "Who will protect me?"
> 
> God said, "Your angel will defend you even if it means risking its life."
> 
> "But I will always be sad because I will not see you anymore."
> 
> God said, "Your angel will always talk to you about Me and will teach
> you the way to come back to Me, even though I will always be next to you."
> 
> At that moment there was much peace in Heaven, but voices from Earth
> could be heard and the child hurriedly asked, "God, if I am to leave
> now, please tell me my angel's name."
> 
> 
> God said, You will simply call her,
> 
> "Mum."

Hey, is that morning sickness? OH WAIT NO I JUST SPONTANEOUSLY VOMITED ALL OVER THIS EMAIL.


----------



## hibiscus07

Sue Dunhym said:


> A workmate just sent me this load of glurgy bollocks:
> 
> 
> 
> A Newborn's Conversation with God
> 
> Hey, is that morning sickness? OH WAIT NO I JUST SPONTANEOUSLY VOMITED ALL OVER THIS EMAIL.Click to expand...

Hahahahaha 
Argh I hate that stuff


----------



## Lamburai1703

Blurghhh! Puke fest.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello. I am tired and pissed off today. Please do not give me brackets or smilies, they will make me cross.

Pertty much nothing anyone does today is gong to please me. I ought to be given my own quiet room where everyone else isn't. Especially Alex, who is in my bad books and I am resisting telling to fuck off back to his mother's house if he loves her so much.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Grrr. Won't try and pacify you as I suspect a small Fran-fist might reach through the computer screen and punch me. Hope Alex stops being a dick soon.


----------



## moggymay

OH is stuck in States! :gun: Not happy as weekend will be screwed if he doesnt get home and not seen him since last Sat early hours. Damned volcano!! :gun:


----------



## Megg33k

Mog - Wait... Volcano? In the States? Like.. the US? How did I miss that?! Where's he stuck? What state?

Fran - If its MIL problems... I feel ya! I won't try to console you, but I'll grab a pitchfork and torch if we're going on a MIL hunt! :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

In Iceland, whole of UK airspace is closed, he is stuck at LAX - been up at Top Gun down the road :winkwink: Hoping he will get out before 24 hours delay comes as then his flight will be cancelled....if that happens he cant get out til Weds as flights all booked up :nope:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh Moggy that is rubbish! And here was me worried about volcanic ash falling on my clean washing! 

Had more bloods done today and need opinions please. They were 9971 on Tuesday (24dpo/5+3) and today they were 16,320 (26dpo/5+5). I think that is an increase of about 80%. Is that ok? The nurse at the hospital (not my normal one) freaked me out by asking me if it had been confirmed as in the uterus etc! What are your thoughts oh wise women?


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: maybe it is twins, those rises are A MAZING!!!! Its How I Met Your Mother on E4 tonight and Barney still makes me laugh with his AWESOME

Maybe when I wake up tomorrow OH will be on a flight home, if not its likely to be Wednesday :cry:


----------



## Lamburai1703

I hope it clears by tomorrow for you poppet, and he can fly home.

So is an 80% rise acceptable? I'm not going to worry (although I am willing it to rise further!)


----------



## hibiscus07

Lamburai1703 said:


> Oh Moggy that is rubbish! And here was me worried about volcanic ash falling on my clean washing!
> 
> Had more bloods done today and need opinions please. They were 9971 on Tuesday (24dpo/5+3) and today they were 16,320 (26dpo/5+5). I think that is an increase of about 80%. Is that ok? The nurse at the hospital (not my normal one) freaked me out by asking me if it had been confirmed as in the uterus etc! What are your thoughts oh wise women?

That sounds like a really amazing rise to me! After hCG reaches a few thousand, I think the doubling slows down, so it sounds like it's still rising quickly!
Mine went from 102 at 13 dpo to 27000 at 28 dpo. I freaked out! I was thinking beforehand that I would be happy with anything about 4-5000.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Hibiscus. I hope you're right!


----------



## hedgewitch

Lamburai1703 said:


> I hope it clears by tomorrow for you poppet, and he can fly home.
> 
> So is an 80% rise acceptable? I'm not going to worry (although I am willing it to rise further!)

hey hun, once the levels reach over 2000 they dont rely on the fact of doubling so much as that they are increasing at a steady rate, also after that level they slow down to between 72-96 hours doubling time so those levels are amazing hun!! i was terrible with mine lol, worried myself sick as they were slow to begin with then shot up like yours.


----------



## moggymay

maybe twins....?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Wow that rise sounds fanatastic Lambs! Moggy :hugs: I hope hubby gets home tomorrow! Poor you I know how you feel, my DH travels a lot too and when he is away time goes by so slow... a delay when you are expecting him home soon sucks! 
As for me not much... my Dr. appointment got switched til this morning, heart sounds great, blood pressure is fine and I only gained 1 lb! Which is great baby is still eating my "maternal fat" LOL 4 week until my gender scan!! I also got some of my nuchal results back 1 in 24000 chance of Downs Syndrome and 1 in 9,800 for Edwards diesease, so I am really happy about that! All is going great! YAY! Hope everyone is well!
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Lambs - #'s on BetaBase suggest that you fall well into the range for 1 or 2. Higher than the average HCG at your DPO for both! So, I guess we'll wait and see!

Mog - I'm hoping he gets a flight, hun! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Volcanic ash says :nope: Moggy cant have her man back for the weekend!


----------



## Megg33k

Awwwwwww... NO! Damn, hun! I was hoping for better news from you! :hugs: Sorry, hun!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sorry Moggy. Maybe send him out shopping to buy you cute American baby items? And Skype is wonderful if you have a webcam!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Send him to Target! I get the cutest baby clothes at Target!!! :D


----------



## Lamburai1703

I wish we had a target here. I keep hearing people raving about it!


----------



## Megg33k

Mmm... Almost all the stuff on my pregnancy blog is from Target! This is my personal favorite!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/__jBaeB9Ss6o/S7Jp_OZw_mI/AAAAAAAAAD0/mgN-yQXg-gc/s1600/peas.jpg


----------



## moggymay

thats similar to Frans sheep one :thumbup: He is at The Westin nr LAX and currently sleeping, he already has been sent for various toys etc We have so much baby stuff that Mogster never wore cos he was so tiny that Moglet gets first go at it all :wohoo: Wonder if he could carry a Step2 Motorcycle Ride On onto the plane as hand luggage???

Great blood resuls Scorps, cant wait to find out what flavour lil dragon is :happydance:

Pregbar says 60% preggers today but I reckon its more like 65% any statisticians want to help me out, dont understand pregbar :dohh:


----------



## Babydreams321

Morning ladies!! Sorry ive been quiet this week, work has been so busy just havent had a chance to chat!!

Skimmin through & catching up though all good news for everyone so far!! yay!!:happydance:

AFM got my date for my nuchal scan through yday!!! wooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Wednesday the 28th - LESS THAN TWO WEEKS!!! I'll be 11+2 days then which seems early? but so exciting as will able to tell the world at last!!!!!!xx:happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey ladies. Sorry about yesterday :D In a better mood today.

Fliss, that rise is excellent. It's all going well!

Mogs - arses. Shame he won't be home. Any idea when he will be?

Babydreams - excellent news, very exciting! I loved telling everyone.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'm totally ready to head over to 2nd tri now btw, so if you could all hurry up a bit that wold be great.


----------



## klcuk3

Hi ladies.......hope you don't mind but have been keeping up with all your progresses through this thread......you're all doing so well :) 
I'm still using my little white monitor friend....onto cycle 12 now....have booked to see GP as to getting referred to fertility specialist so we'll see what happens :)
Hopefully be joining pregnancy thread in the not too distant future! Congrats to all you guys and again hope you don't mind me keeping an eye xx


----------



## Megg33k

Moggy - The PregBar uses 42 weeks as its base! I don't know why!


----------



## moggymay

well thats 7 weeks more pregnant than I have ever been!


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls,
hope we are all ok today.
as for me well had some good news and some bad news today. went for a scan and my dates are all on target, 9 weeks 2 days. we watched baby kicking about and swinging about on its cord which put fear into me, silly i know but after LM the lifeline scares me. so anyways we then went over to see my endocrinologist about my Graves disease, just for some blood results and thats when we got another blow. my thyroid is under attack again and i am in a very bad way. now i had this when i was PG with LM too but it was only so bad i needed to go on 100mg of PTU, today however my meds have been increased 5 fold. basically if i dont increase my meds there is a 95% chance i will either go into a coma or i will go into thyroid storm and suffer heart failure but the problem is that by taking these meds i am now at such high risk of losing the baby or causing ******ation if the baby is lucky enough to survive the meds. but the way the docs see it my life is more important, i am gutted completely. PTU is considered to be the safest medicine in pregnancy but it passes directly over the placenta and straight into the baby. if i can get to 12 weeks things should settle down as the baby then starts producing its own thyroid hormones and the risk drops to 50% however there is the risk of cretinism etc but i am only 9 weeks now and the ******ation will occur now damaging the brain as it develops. this is why i have had all the pains in my chest, the pains in my body, the bruising, headaches etc etc etc, i am at a loss as to what to do


----------



## hedgewitch

ok they blocked my words again for some reason, basically the brain will not develop properly and the baby will be severly brain damaged, i am only using a medical word so cannot understand why they block it out


----------



## hibiscus07

hedgewitch said:


> ok they blocked my words again for some reason, basically the brain will not develop properly and the baby will be severly brain damaged, i am only using a medical word so cannot understand why they block it out

Hi Hedge-
Sorry to hear about this situation. I'm on the other end of the spectrum with Hashimoto's, so I take Synthroid to counter my weakened thyroid.

I've heard Grave's is much harder to combat. One options I've heard of is removing the thyroid completely, and then using a thyroid hormone replacement like Synthroid. That might actually be an easier situation to regulate. Have your doctors presented that as an option?


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Sam! :hugs: I know less than nothing about it.. but hibiscus seems to be making good sense!


----------



## hedgewitch

hibiscus07 said:


> Hi Hedge-
> Sorry to hear about this situation. I'm on the other end of the spectrum with Hashimoto's, so I take Synthroid to counter my weakened thyroid.
> 
> I've heard Grave's is much harder to combat. One options I've heard of is removing the thyroid completely, and then using a thyroid hormone replacement like Synthroid. That might actually be an easier situation to regulate. Have your doctors presented that as an option?

hey hun
yeah i cant have surgery till after i have had the baby so it leaves me in a predicament, i will also then have hashimotos but i was also led to believe that will be easier to control, i have now got to sit in limbo and just wait and see, just wish things could be easy ya know.


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Oh, Sam! :hugs: I know less than nothing about it.. but hibiscus seems to be making good sense!

thanks Megg, hows you hun?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good! Can barely keep my eyes open today though... after a solid 8 hours last night! Jeez! To think I saying recently that I didn't think I was as tired anymore. I guess it was only because I was getting 10 hours a night!

Was hoping that hibiscus' suggestions was an option for you! Is there ANY chance that the baby could survive the meds without brain damage?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sam- I dont have any knowledge what so ever but just wanted to send some massive hugs your way :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

big :hugs: Sam!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey. How's everyone today?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Morning Girls! How is everyone? I hope you all had a great weekend?! We had people over on Saturday (10 friends) for a friend s and DH's birthday. I forgot how much work it is to cook/clean/entertain etc. while preggo and with my little man running around! It took a lot out of me but it was totally worth it we had a lot of fun!! Unfortunately everyone got pretty pissed except me :( LOL 
Not much going on for me... I am feeling the need to buy something for this baby!!! I can't wait to find out if we are expecting pink or blue so I can satisfy my urge! 28 more days!! 
Moggy any news on when DH will be coming home? Hope the weekend wasn't too crazy for you with out him! Will he be home for a while now? My DH leaves today for 3 days... not too bad, but I still hate it! :(
Sam I hope you are feeling well... or better... is there any way you can postpone taking the meds for a few more weeks hun?
Lambs good luck on your scan today! Keep us posted!
xxx


----------



## moggymay

Thanks Scorps, no news here, looking unlikely that flights will resume til Thursday so hopefully he will be home and only have been away threee weekends. Am shattered! Went to docs today and he confirmed preggo sciatica is what is causing the backpain, got physio referral but doubt it will come to much just some exercises and resting and posture :shrug: OH birthday on Weds and he will be away - first we have spent apart since we met :cry:

Glad your OH had a nice party, shame you ended up knackered but sometimes with stuff like that it is nice knackered IYKWIM! Bet lil dragon enjoyed himself with all the people and hopefully lil bubba dragon behaved too...?

Came on to lurk for scan news...hope all have gone well...:hug:


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey ladies..

Oh sam, what an horrible situation & choice you have to make :cry: any more update/thoughts today???

If only you can postpone the meds for just a couple more weeks???? 

On the other hand if two weeks, means YOU deterioate way to much & even go into a coma, this isnt something that you want AT ALL....matt would never want that either for you & then this definitely wouldnt be safe for the baby?? xxxxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all. Just wanted to update you that today's scan was good news. We were able to see the pregnancy sac and the yolk sac much clearer, as well as a flickering heartbeat! I was so prepared for bad news that I wasn't prepared for good news and didn't really know what to say! I have a scan pic but, to be honest, it looks like a blob so won't bore you all with it. Once again, thanks for being so supportive throughout this tortuous waiting game!


----------



## moggymay

Lambs that is brilliant news, I was so excited that you might come back and say twins but even though it isnt twins I for one would love to see a pic of your baby blob :hi: little lambette

Guess youre gonna have to get going on the dress with room for expansion :thumbup:

Really pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Fliss! :hugs:

Moggy - How awful that he's still stuck and will be on his birthday! :( If I lived anywhere near LAX, I'd volunteer to take him out for it so he wouldn't be alone... of course, I live thousands of miles away... but I would! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Update is he is off to some NATO meeting in Canada, he is over there anyway and unless he gets flight home in the next 24 hours he is off to Ottowa til next Weds! Never rains hey!

Anyone got any exciting news? Any MW news yet Meg?


----------



## Lamburai1703

I've posted a blob picture in my journal for anyone who wants to see. It is just a ring shaped blob though. But it's our little blob with its own heartbeat! Woop woop!


----------



## Lamburai1703

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Lambs, brilliant news hun, so so pleased!!!
Mogs sorry DH hasn't been able to get back yet, i do hope he can get a flight sorted soon!!
to everyone else, howdy :hi: hope you are all well.
as for me, not much change really, can't wait to go on the meds as its potentially life threatening to me so i started them friday as directed, just hoping that all will be ok. am not due to be scanned till 29th but thinking i may ring Sylvia tomorrow and ask if she will do me earlier just to see that splodge is fine. 
got the midwives coming tomorrow too so i will be getting booked in and then officially be going under the consultant weekly for my ante natal, so paranoid at the min though, wouldn't even buy a pregnancy magazine today incase i tempt fate:dohh:
on the upside i made matt drive me the 30 miles to pizza hut today lol, i have been wanting a stuffed crust for weeks now, so we drove all the way there and ordered it and i ate all of one piece before i was full lmao, matt was not impressed at all :rofl: so guess what i'm having for tea tonight.........mmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sorry you are faced with such a tough decision hedge. It must be very hard.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Yay Lambs!! Glad you got to see the beautiful heartbeating blob LOL!! Very chuffed for you hun!! Now relax and enjoy!!
Mogs I am only a little over an hour from Ottawa... I can totally take him out for a few pints!!
Sam I am so glad you have someone like Sylvie to take care of you... I hope things get better health wise for you and your lil bean is safe!
xxx


----------



## moggymay

Scorps thank you that would be fab! Hoping he might get a flight tonight but just have to wait and see if they open the airspace for long enough... :shrug: Has Jacob given any indication of boy/girl yet?

Hope Sylvia can help Sam! :hugs:

Lambs - lambette looking good! :thumbup:

:hi: everyone one else


----------



## Megg33k

Moggy - No news... Tests are still way too weak to pass one in the doctor's office, which means that by medical standards I'm "not pregnant" and not worth their time. Whatever! I'm waiting it out for a bit. I'm doing everything I should be doing and not doing harmful things. I can wait... I'm over it. So sick of doctors and "rules" to be honest. But, I'm stressing a lot less now oddly! :shrug:

Sam - Glad you're on meds that keep you safe! FX'd that Splodge can fight through it!!!

Fliss - Will look up pic of ring with heartbeat! LOL


----------



## scorpiodragon

I don't understand Megg, you aren't getting dark lines on an HPT? Have you spoken to a MW? I would demand a scan!


----------



## Megg33k

I had your question answered, but I've edited it out. Every time I answer a question similar to that... Unpleasantness starts to follow me around. Its none of you lovely ladies in here... not at all... don't get me wrong. But, it just causes me more stress in the end. I'm sorry... I'm definitely not trying to be rude... but I think I'm just going to stop talking about myself to avoid it. If you know what I'm talking about... Please understand my reluctance.... I feel like a jerk for even posting about any of it to begin with now. Sorry! :hugs: all around!


----------



## moggymay

:hugs:

Some women never get a strong +hpt - just one of those things. Guess it explains how you have women go to A&E (ER) with tummyache and leave later with a newborn :dohh:

Once you get past 10 weeks I guess you get the usual scan etc and will be all systems go then, dont stress its not good for littlun.

Off to stalk BA in the hope we can get hubby home for his birthday else of to Canada he goes til next thursday!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Moggy! :hugs: Hopefully he gets a flight so you don't have to go even longer without him! FX'd for you!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sorry Meggs :hugs: 
Moggy I am crossing everything for you that he comes home!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Fliss, SO sorry I didn't say this yesterday but... YAY! Heartbeat! Your risk of miscarriage has now significantly reduced and you're almost certainly going to be fine. Brilliant news.

AFM, I&#8217;m still having nipple trouble. They&#8217;re as greased as Danny Zuko with E45 and they still get dry and incredibly itchy. Got help me when I have to breastfeed.


----------



## moggymay

Fran get some LANSINOH it'll sort you out in a second, it is the best thing for nips when BF or not - quite good for chapped lips too :thumbup:

Comes in a purple tube and most pharmacies etc have it, about £9.99 a tube but lasts quite a long time. When you are in hospital they often have samples so grab as many as you can as theyre great for in the change bag!


----------



## moggymay

Scorps he took off so currently over central america somewhere....should get back in early hours so long as airspace stays open....


----------



## Tomo

Hello CBFM Wonders!

Thought I might find you all here... Well, it's been a while. Huge Congrats to Lambs and Megg!! Get you both!! 

Thought I'd pop back and say hello, but barely recognise anyone in CBFM thread. Well I'm still not pregnant... But having had a month off of charting, bnb, and testing did me the world of good. Have even started a yoga class which is helping keep the stress levels in check. 

Not sure if any of you remember, but we were waiting on my husband's SA. While it's not a complete disaster, it has been cited as 'potentially contributory'. His count (49million) and motility (53%) looked ok to me? but the morphology was pretty rubbish at 4%. So we're waiting on the results of second SA and then we go back to the doc together before being refered to a fertilty specialist. Not really sure what to think yet, wait and see...

Sorry to crash your lovely first tri thread! 

Hugs to you all!


----------



## moggymay

not crashing its great to hear from you :hugs: hope next SA brings some progression


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tomo said:


> Hello CBFM Wonders!
> 
> Thought I might find you all here... Well, it's been a while. Huge Congrats to Lambs and Megg!! Get you both!!
> 
> Thought I'd pop back and say hello, but barely recognise anyone in CBFM thread. Well I'm still not pregnant... But having had a month off of charting, bnb, and testing did me the world of good. Have even started a yoga class which is helping keep the stress levels in check.
> 
> Not sure if any of you remember, but we were waiting on my husband's SA. While it's not a complete disaster, it has been cited as 'potentially contributory'. His count (49million) and motility (53%) looked ok to me? but the morphology was pretty rubbish at 4%. So we're waiting on the results of second SA and then we go back to the doc together before being refered to a fertilty specialist. Not really sure what to think yet, wait and see...
> 
> Sorry to crash your lovely first tri thread!
> 
> Hugs to you all!

Hey pretty lady! Lovely to hear from you. I'm glad you had a month off, everyone needs a break now and then. I think the count and motility are good. But yeah, that morphology wants looking at. Fingers crossed the 2nd test comes back a bit better.

Mogs - I have to go to the giant Tesco later for wrapping paper, I will ask at the pharmacy for lansinoh then.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I done a 2nd tri thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/314439-cbfm-graduates-thread-2nd-tri.html


----------



## Lamburai1703

Ooh lovely. _Hopefully_ I will be joining that thread in 7 weeks or so. Fingers firmly crossed!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Tomo! And thanks for the congrats. I'm glad the month off helped you, and I will keep my fingers crossed for the second SA results. 

Fran - I would take itchy nips any day, over no symptoms whatsoever. Bring on the itch!


----------



## Megg33k

TOMO!!!! :hugs: Yay! Glad to see you! Hopefully the 2nd SA will give you a better picture... FX'd for you! Thanks, btw! :hugs:

Moggy - So happy he's headed home!!!

Scorps - Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you are all well today
as for me i am officially pregnant!! was booked in today by the midwives yey!! 10 weeks today they have me down as with an EDD of 17th november. apart from that not much happening at hedge towers......does anyone know where i can get a full ice hockey kit from? for the last week matt has been kicking me and slapping his arms over me in the night and i am about ready to kick his balls into oblivion!!! Matts new disco dancing regime in his sleep and my freaky dreams mean i am tired and cranky and cried at baby wipes yesterday in asda? WTF?


----------



## Tulip

LMAO poor Hedge and poor Matt's nuts! Hope you're otherwise OK luvvie.

Hi Tomo! *waves* Hope you're OK and the retest gives improved prospects - you'll be joining us very soon I hope.

Mogs - glad Mr Mog is almost back :thumbup:

Fran - nice work on the new thread. Fingers crossed I actually make it to 2nd tri this time (4 weeks to go, though I may just jump the gun a bit as MW has requested scan for 12w LMP which is Thurs after bank hol).

Big loves to all - I've just been wading in to the 'saying goodbye during/after mc' debate. Oops.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, I've got the Lansinoh now. Not a big fan of the feel of it, feels like waxy sheep oil. Which is, essentially, what it is.

On the other hand, I checked the ingredients on my E45 yesterday and the main ingredient is urea. That's WEE. I've been slathering wee on me nips. Nice.

I was due to have a midwife appointment tomorrow but I've changed my shift so I'm not working late on Alex's birthday, so I've had to put off the appointment until next wednesday. That's ok, it wasn't urgent, and time is moving quicker now. I just wanted to hear baby's heartbeat.

I said to Alex yesterday "last call for present requests" and he said "I would like... a tiny baby". :D So I signed his birthday card "Love Francesca (and tiny baby)". Aw.


----------



## moggymay

It works better/feels nicer when it is a bit warmer Fran....when cold it is kinda slimey

OH is still on plane and headed who knows where:shrug: Heathrow closed so could be Glasgow or Newcastle if we're lucky or even Brussels if we're not! :dohh:

Due in at 9.30pm so maybe they will allow them to land at Heathrow but cant find out, BA dont even know :wacko:

:thumbup: for booking Sam

:hi: everyone else


----------



## Tomo

Thanks for all the well wishes Ladies.
Have been reading mixed things about morphology, not much that can been done about it, but we'll wait and see what news the second SA brings, but fear for our chances of conceiving naturally. 

Hope you're all well and blooming?!(isn't that what pregnant ladies do?) Haven't read back, but hope you're all enjoying every minute of it, itchy tits and all!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Tomo so nice to hear from you! Keep us posted on the second SA... FX'd for you!
Fran I am with Moggy, Lansinoh though kinda gross feeling is AWESOME!! Works wonders for cracked, sore, itchy, BF'ing or non BF'ing nips!!
Sam YAY!!
Tulip nice to "see" you!
Moggy I hope your DH got in safe and sound!
xxx everyone!


----------



## moggymay

He is home :thumbup: came in the front door about 1am so looking like pandas in our house this morning after our 530 wake up call from Mogster!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yay! Excellent news Mogs.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Glad he is back Mogs!


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: Mogs! That's great!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Crikey its quiet around here.

Cue tumbleweed...


----------



## Tulip

*whoosh*
xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh and I am 99% sure that although some areas send HVs out during the first trimester, this is yet another communications fuckup within by PCT and they're expecting me to be 32 weeks pregnant. Despite the fact that my child died over four months ago and I haven't been receiving prenatal care since. Bravo.


----------



## Tulip

**NEWSFLASH**
Scrap all that depressing crap - just found the HB on my sonolineB. 173bpm. Time to rethink the Boy theory??

:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sorry about the HV cock up honey :hugs: but YAY for the exciting newsflash :dance: oooh maybe a wee girlie you gots in there!


----------



## Tulip

Glad to hear it went well today Nik - grow, Pipin, grow! xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Woop woop for heartbeats! I might buy one of those. Because I don't already worry enough. I will wait until scan results next week before investing though eh?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks! Pips measurin a bit smaller than I thought...but hoping that was human error rather than pip bein ickle. Yay for HB tho! :dance: Why is pregnancy so worryin? :blush: being an anxious couple (me and DH) doesn't help lol! 

I've been thinking about gettin a doppler - can I ask where you got yours? 

How's everyone doin?


----------



## Lamburai1703

How big did they say then nikki-lou? Can we see a picture? We can compare piccies!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Look, are you people not in 2nd tri yet? You're just not trying hard enough. :growlmad:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Only 4.9mm, I'm a bit chunky so I would've preferred a transvaginal scan as DD was crystal clear!

I got a pic but had to take it on my phone to upload as no scanner. Dunno if BnB will delete it coz you cant clearly see ma name! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Photo0277.jpg


----------



## Lamburai1703

Ahhhh! Are the bigger girls in second tri bullying you Fran?!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well it looks kind of like mine so, selfishly, that makes me feel better! Mine was internal though so sort of more of a close up.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Ahhhh! Are the bigger girls in second tri bullying you Fran?!

They pulled my hair and said I went to St Crispins :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

I did ask her to try internal and she said she'd seen what was important so there was no need! 
However, I would've been a bit more reassured...at least for a few more hours ;) can't believe I've gone from "YAY heartbeat" to freakin out again ALREADY! lol!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Er, don't you mean St Dustbins?? Well I'm dreading it then, as I went to a much crapper school that you!! Maybe scorps or Moggy can duff em up for you.


----------



## Lamburai1703

nikki-lou25 said:


> I did ask her to try internal and she said she'd seen what was important so there was no need!
> However, I would've been a bit more reassured...at least for a few more hours ;) can't believe I've gone from "YAY heartbeat" to freakin out again ALREADY! lol!

It took me less than 24 hours to start freaking out again. Its this bloody lack of symptoms which is causing all the problems!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

nikki-lou25 said:


> I did ask her to try internal and she said she'd seen what was important so there was no need!
> However, I would've been a bit more reassured...at least for a few more hours ;) can't believe I've gone from "YAY heartbeat" to freakin out again ALREADY! lol!

My favourite statistic: once the heartbeat is seen, risk of miscarriage is reduced to around 3%. You are now 97% likely to be fine.


----------



## Tulip

Lamburai1703 said:


> Ahhhh! Are the bigger girls in second tri bullying you Fran?!

:rofl:
As if Fran can't hold her own
:rofl:

I'm trying Franno, but they've not given me my scan for bang-on when I demanded it! Will be 12+4 by LMP before I can even consider upping and leaving.

Cheers lovelies, I got it with Ruby, so a while ago. It's called a SonolineB and was on everyone's favourite auction site. I got it cos it was a digital display one for a reasonable price (ie not stupid price like the hi bebe for 85 quid).

It's this badboy (but mine may only be a 2Mhz one, cant remember)
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3Mhz-FETAL-B...egnancy_MJ?hash=item45f26e68c6#ht_3123wt_1165


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I did ask her to try internal and she said she'd seen what was important so there was no need!
> However, I would've been a bit more reassured...at least for a few more hours ;) can't believe I've gone from "YAY heartbeat" to freakin out again ALREADY! lol!
> 
> It took me less than 24 hours to start freaking out again. Its this bloody lack of symptoms which is causing all the problems!Click to expand...

Time between my last scan and my next one? TEN WEEKS. TEN OF YOUR EARTH WEEKS.

But at your 12 week scan you will see a proper baby, and that is very exciting and enough to reassure you... oooh... at least 2 days.


----------



## Tulip

Sue Dunhym said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I did ask her to try internal and she said she'd seen what was important so there was no need!
> However, I would've been a bit more reassured...at least for a few more hours ;) can't believe I've gone from "YAY heartbeat" to freakin out again ALREADY! lol!
> 
> My favourite statistic: once the heartbeat is seen, risk of miscarriage is reduced to around 3%. You are now 97% likely to be fine.Click to expand...

Also my favourite stat. And the one keeping me clinging by my fingertips to some level of sanity.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tulip said:


> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh! Are the bigger girls in second tri bullying you Fran?!
> 
> :rofl:
> As if Fran can't hold her own
> :rofl:
> 
> I'm trying Franno, but they've not given me my scan for bang-on when I demanded it! Will be 12+4 by LMP before I can even consider upping and leaving.
> 
> Cheers lovelies, I got it with Ruby, so a while ago. It's called a SonolineB and was on everyone's favourite auction site. I got it cos it was a digital display one for a reasonable price (ie not stupid price like the hi bebe for 85 quid).
> 
> It's this badboy (but mine may only be a 2Mhz one, cant remember)
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3Mhz-FETAL-B...egnancy_MJ?hash=item45f26e68c6#ht_3123wt_1165Click to expand...

Ah, thanks for the recommendation. I have held off on getting a doppler as I am too scared I won't find anything and freak out. At next week's midwife appointment I will ask her to show me where to look and then perhaps get one.


----------



## nikki-lou25

lambs - at least I feel more normal when you're around ;) 

fran - thanks for that statistic...things do seem so much more positive when you think of it like that! 

Just gonna toddle off to look at that doppler - coz like Lambs, I don't already worry enough! haha :)


----------



## Tulip

I took a picture of the mark on my tummy from where I had the probe to help me find Munch next time. Hope no-one sees the belly-and-pubes pic on my phone :rofl:

Oh, and I'm almost out of gel for the doppler so I used my leftover tube of pre-seed - works even better than the gel!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol @ belly and pubes pic!!! That made me smile! 

I wish I could disable google! Stupid stupid google!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Right, no more google...as of NOW!


----------



## Tulip

BAD Nik - stay away from Dr Google.
Bubs is so tiny at that age - a few mm - it's easy to have trouble getting the right measurement. My sonographer was saying that at EIGHT weeks! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I promise not to google again coz I just made myself feel a bit sick worryin...I am hereby BANNED from google! 

:dance: now, to get positive! My midwife was AMAZING yesterday, and I luv her lots! She's already told me she wants to deliver this baby for me as it "feels right"


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: :yipee:
Sounds fabulous!

Now I have an excellent bond with two MWs in my area.... neither of which are my named MW! Two pregnancies and I still haven't met her :rofl:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Its great to get on with your midwives. Maybe you dont need to meet her if you get on with the other two :)

I had a bond with the lady I saw in 1st pregnancy but she's got cancer now :( She couldnt deliver DD so Fay delivered her, and we've been in contact since. I really feel blessed to have met her but sad because of the circumstances iykwim?? Fays a supervisor so she's put herself as my named mw and I'll have all my antenatal care with her at home! :dance:


----------



## Tulip

Fabulous, I remember you singing Faye's praises in Aimee's birth story.

Sadly the other 2 MWs don't work at my clinic. But I suppose there's every chance they'll get roped into my homebirth :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

I didn't know you were hoping for a homebirth! Or maybe I did but totally forgot...coz I'm good at forgetting things :blush:


----------



## Tulip

Apparantly this lot are very 'pro' hb. We'll see. But I defo want one!


----------



## moggymay

Nik I have that doppler :thumbup:

Fran - whos being mean :gun::trouble::grr:

Lemme and Scorps have em with our preggo hormones!!!

You know what they say though about bullies! :ignore:

:hi: everyone


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh sun is shining and I'm in a good mood today! 

How are all you gorgeous preggo ladies today???


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Nik I have that doppler :thumbup:
> 
> Fran - whos being mean :gun::trouble::grr:
> 
> Lemme and Scorps have em with our preggo hormones!!!
> 
> You know what they say though about bullies! :ignore:
> 
> :hi: everyone

No one's mean being :D I was only kidding.

I am fine today, cleaning, pootling, getting stuff sorted before holiday. Going out for dinner tonight.


----------



## moggymay

sleepy! You?


----------



## Tulip

Knackered! Been food shopping! Also popped into New Look and picked up a couple of tops. Absolutely cannot wait to get the t-shirts from the maternity section with extra belly-room and the words "In progress"!


----------



## Megg33k

Everyone is talking about shopping and eating... JEALOUS! I haven't done either yet today (its 9am)!!!


----------



## Tulip

Eat, woman! Geekbud needs sustenance.


----------



## Megg33k

I only just woke up, lovely! And, I'm not ready to be awake, tbh! I only slept 6 hours! :( But, I woke up with a very stuffy nose... So hard to get back to sleep when you can't breathe properly!


----------



## Tulip

Whoop whoop fetal heart heard again today :thumbup:
Also been getting some niggly pain on the very right and very left of my uterus. Presumably stretching.

Have noticed when I sit cross-legged (as in on-the-floor-like-buddha) my pubic area feels a bit sore. Is that where SPD pain would appear later on?

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for heartbeat again! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey there's that tumbleweed again..................:dohh:

Nic great news for the hearbeat and yes tha is where SPD will get you lol, when i was pg with LM mine was terrible that by 18weeks my pelvis split and seperated, resulted in being in a wheelchair, this time it started at about 7 weeks and is agony already :wacko:

hope everyone is well and ok, as for me a little worried, its TMI so be warned, i was minding my own business today and knelt down on the floor to open a drawer, when i stood up i lost a load of gooey snotty stuff that ran down my leg, sort of like the remanants after :sex: you all know the type i mean, no blood just this icky stuff. immediately went back to bed rang EPU and sylvia there seemed to not know what it is which has me more worried, so i now have a scan in the morning, i went to the loo again before and when i wiped its there but not as much as earlier but tissue slippy like when you get EWCM with a few clumps of it. sorry i know its not nice but any of you girls had it at all? no blood just icky stuff. also gonna post this in first tri see if i can shed any light on it but am defo worried!:growlmad:


----------



## Tulip

Not sure hon.... could it have been a good gush of CM which had been *ahem* _trapped_ until you knelt down?


PS - I think the noisy ones have moved to 2nd tri.... jammy buggers!
xx


----------



## modo

hedgewitch said:


> hope everyone is well and ok, as for me a little worried, its TMI so be warned, i was minding my own business today and knelt down on the floor to open a drawer, when i stood up i lost a load of gooey snotty stuff that ran down my leg, sort of like the remanants after :sex: you all know the type i mean, no blood just this icky stuff. immediately went back to bed rang EPU and sylvia there seemed to not know what it is which has me more worried, so i now have a scan in the morning, i went to the loo again before and when i wiped its there but not as much as earlier but tissue slippy like when you get EWCM with a few clumps of it. sorry i know its not nice but any of you girls had it at all? no blood just icky stuff. also gonna post this in first tri see if i can shed any light on it but am defo worried!:growlmad:

CM is normal in pregnancy. It happened a little bit to me in first tri but I def remember others getting it frequently. 

Hope you girls are all doing well!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Not sure hon.... could it have been a good gush of CM which had been *ahem* _trapped_ until you knelt down?
> 
> 
> PS - I think the noisy ones have moved to 2nd tri.... jammy buggers!
> xx

yeah i think they all left us lol, hoping i will be coming with you gals over there too hehe, worried about the scan tomorrow but it should be ok, now being paranoid and thinking why did i order the doppler..........god i hate my brain sometimes lmao!!


----------



## hedgewitch

modo said:


> CM is normal in pregnancy. It happened a little bit to me in first tri but I def remember others getting it frequently.
> 
> Hope you girls are all doing well!

OMG modo i just saw you are nearly due!! wow that went by quickly, how you feeling?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tulip said:


> PS - I think the *noisy ones* have moved to 2nd tri.... jammy buggers!
> xx

:shy:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sam - I wouldn't worry too much, excess CM is normal in 1st tri.


----------



## hedgewitch

hello ladies, 
well today has been an interesting day!!
been to the docs this morning as i am not too well only to find out i am in the beginnings of thyroid storm! not good so been wired up and meds adjusted and should hopefully be feeling better in a few days. just waiting for my heart trace to be cleared and hoping i can then go home.
also been for a scan and got to see splodge, 11 weeks 1 day giving me an EDD of 15th november, now been discharged from EPU and got my first antenatal on 12th may!!!! nuchal is fine measuring 1.2mm so i am happy about that too!

disco dancing, swinging and rolling was good to watch lol
also my doppler arrived this morning picked up a heart rate of between 137-143 so what do you all think?


----------



## moggymay

:thumbup: :hi: Splodge


----------



## Lamburai1703

That's great news about splodge - yippee! Less good on the thyroid issues so hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, how are you all doing?


----------



## Whitbit22

Hey ladies! How is everyone? H&H hopefully! I have a question.. Did you all try OPKs before you went to cbfm? I am thinking seriously about buying one, these strips are a guessing game!! For those of you who did, was it uber easier than strips? Thanks in advance. :)


----------



## Tulip

Hi hon! Oh yes, much easier than sticks. 1. You don't have to do the line-squinting. 2. Because it detects the Oestrogen surge prior to the LH surge you get much more warning of O. After 9 months of trying I fell pregnant on my second cbfm cycle. I lost my angel and then fell on the second cbfm cycle with this little munchkin :D

As long as you don't have crazy-long cycles I can't recommend it enough! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I agree with what Tulip said. I took 14 cycles to conceive DD, and this time just 2 cycles using CBFM. I found it easier to read than OPKs by a mile because you get Low, high or Peak...so no guessing lines that are nearly positive but you're not too sure.


----------



## moggymay

CBFM definitely worth the investment, got my bfp third cycle with it :thumbup:

Check out the buy/swap/sell section, sure I saw one on there for £40 including some sticks!


----------



## Babydreams321

Whitbit definitely recommend the CBFM - after 8 months trying....used CBFM for one month & fell straigh away :0)

Hi girls!!!!!!!!!! sorry not been on here for days - its sooo busy at work!! congrats Hedge on the scan!!!!!!!!!!!!! amazing!!! so glad its all good news for you!!

I have my scan this afternoon!!! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeek!! will try & scan & upload pictures tomorrow! :0) xxxxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good luck with the scan babydreams!


----------



## Megg33k

:wave: Splodge! :happydance:

Good luck, babydreams! :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

C & P'd

Just got back from the hospital. I went to my GPs this morning to see the midwife. BP fine, urine fine, I hopped up on the table, she got the scanner out and&#8230; no heartbeat. She looked for a good 15 minutes and could not find a single beat. She was very reassuring, said it&#8217;s almost certainly all fine, baby&#8217;s probably hiding behind the pelvic bone, blah blah. Blah. I said ok, and left. And promptly burst into tears. So I called the antenatal department at West Middlesex (where I am booked in) and the lady was very nice and said it&#8217;s all probably fine to but she&#8217;ll be happy to see me if I want to come in.

So I got the bus, trying not to worry, thinking come on, it&#8217;s probably fine, don&#8217;t stress. Got there, only had to wait 10 minutes and the student midwife took me off for a listen. I lay down, she started scanning&#8230; and couldn&#8217;t find anything. Five minutes went by and nothing. Ten minutes, she&#8217;s still trying left, right, centre, no heartbeat. Eventually, the senior midwife walks in and just at that moment we hear a thumpthumpthump and there it was! A normal, regular heartbeat! Baby was just trying to send me insane with worry!

THIS is why I don&#8217;t have a doppler at home.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh Em Gee! How scary! Your baby is already a trouble maker!!! BAD FRALEX! How dare s/he scare mummy like that?! :hugs: I'm SOOOOOO happy that they found the thumpthumpthump! I was in tears reading that first bit and waiting for the "happily ever after"!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Don't do that to me Fran - I was terrified for a bit there! And yes, duly noted on the doppler front. But I have another scan tomorrow and the nurse seems happy to see me weekly for the timebeing so any meltdown's and I should be covered. 

On another note, I am so bloated/fat that I have to undo the top button of my jeans. This is not baby, it is fat. 

MUST. STOP. EATING. CAKES.


----------



## moggymay

try green grapes instead - they are very addictive though


----------



## moggymay

Fralex is just keeping Mummy on her toes and saying Mummy go off on hols and enjoy yourself, mucho relaxing for you and thus me please! See how much he/she loves you already :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Found a MW that wasn't asking for urine confirmation... Appointment May 7 @ 9am! Bring on the terror! Oh wait... Its already here!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Yay for midwife and no pee sticks!


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed... but seriously in all but a full out anxiety attack over it and can't take my prescription as its bad for babies! 

Its funny... I act like things would have been fine if I'd never gotten a scan last time! I know they weren't! I know that! But, it doesn't help how I feel... Just terrified that its all wrong again! :cry: If it is... I don't know what I'm going to do! I'm shaking... all alone (OH at work)... I don't have the ability to picture ANYTHING positive on the screen... I've never seen anything good up there... I have nothing to give me a solid "everything is fine"... I can't find out during an U/S again... I just can't! Sorry for the ramble... just freaking out...


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Don't do that to me Fran - I was terrified for a bit there! And yes, duly noted on the doppler front. But I have another scan tomorrow and the nurse seems happy to see me weekly for the timebeing so any meltdown's and I should be covered.
> 
> On another note, I am so bloated/fat that I have to undo the top button of my jeans. This is not baby, it is fat.
> 
> MUST. STOP. EATING. CAKES.

You know the sicky burping you were doing the other day? Bloating is caused by the same thing. You can eat cakes or carrots, you'll still get bloated :D


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> C & P'd
> 
> Just got back from the hospital. I went to my GPs this morning to see the midwife. BP fine, urine fine, I hopped up on the table, she got the scanner out and&#8230; no heartbeat. She looked for a good 15 minutes and could not find a single beat. She was very reassuring, said it&#8217;s almost certainly all fine, baby&#8217;s probably hiding behind the pelvic bone, blah blah. Blah. I said ok, and left. And promptly burst into tears. So I called the antenatal department at West Middlesex (where I am booked in) and the lady was very nice and said it&#8217;s all probably fine to but she&#8217;ll be happy to see me if I want to come in.
> 
> So I got the bus, trying not to worry, thinking come on, it&#8217;s probably fine, don&#8217;t stress. Got there, only had to wait 10 minutes and the student midwife took me off for a listen. I lay down, she started scanning&#8230; and couldn&#8217;t find anything. Five minutes went by and nothing. Ten minutes, she&#8217;s still trying left, right, centre, no heartbeat. Eventually, the senior midwife walks in and just at that moment we hear a thumpthumpthump and there it was! A normal, regular heartbeat! Baby was just trying to send me insane with worry!
> 
> THIS is why I don&#8217;t have a doppler at home.

Fran, i got this through my email on my phone first and sat in my bed reading it out to matt, My heart was racing and i began crying, i was so scared for you there, cried even more when you said they found baby's heartbeat!! so glad all is ok, sending you huge hugs!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

YAY for an appointment Megg! Ok seriously girl do I have to come to Peoria and smack you? ;) Everything will be fine my love please don't worry, I know it is easier said than done but it isn't good for you or the baby to get all worked up! You will be 11 weeks pregnant!! You are going to look up at that screen and see your beautiful little plum size baby moving around and waving at you!! I can't wait to see little mmm Eggvin? hehe!
xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sam so glad everything is going well with Splodge! I hope they've got the thyroid under control and taken care of... xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you are all well today!!
ok so i got a doppler yesterday and freaked right out after reading Fran's post so promptly got my doppler out lol. when i did it yesterday heart rate was reading about 139 ish but then i read that if you have a fan on you should turn it off as it interferes with the reading, so i did another check and found it straight away and its between 155-172bpm! pheww lol.
so hungry at the minute, just want to eat and eat but alot of that is to do with the Graves disease lol but i also am suffering with burps and bloating hehe, water works for me though when i feel queasy i have some water and within minutes i am burping and the sickness eases lol. ah how ladylike!!


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Sam so glad everything is going well with Splodge! I hope they've got the thyroid under control and taken care of... xxx

thanks hun, hope you are well!!
got my bloods back today and after two weeks on increased meds i am not improving at all so they have given me another appointment for friday to see my endo and we will find out what happens then but at this stage its looking like i may need my thyroid removed in 2nd tri which i am so not happy about, not for me for splodge. i will keep ya'll updated


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> Whitbit definitely recommend the CBFM - after 8 months trying....used CBFM for one month & fell straigh away :0)
> 
> Hi girls!!!!!!!!!! sorry not been on here for days - its sooo busy at work!! congrats Hedge on the scan!!!!!!!!!!!!! amazing!!! so glad its all good news for you!!
> 
> I have my scan this afternoon!!! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeek!! will try & scan & upload pictures tomorrow! :0) xxxxx

hope your scan all goes well hun and can't wait to see the piccies!!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sam my friend had to get her thyroid removed last year mind you it wasn't when she was preggo.... at any rate it was a simple procedure with minimal scarring that you can't see unless looking for it and she feels so much better now!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oh yes Babydreams! I hope all went well... hurry and upload your pics!!


----------



## Tulip

Bloody hell Fran you had me shitting myself for a minute there. Sounds like young Fralex is a bit of an attention-seeker in the making. Does he get that from mummy or daddy? ;) Beyond glad that s/he is ok.

Sam, hope your endo can sort you out without anything too drastic. 

Lambs, it's definitely baby bloat, feel free to continue with the cakes :D

babydreams hope the scan was perfect!

Meg - no matter how many times we tell you it'll be ok, you won't believe us. You can't control your fears but you must try hard to control your body's reaction to it. Mevin needs you to breathe and try to relax your diaphragm xxx

big loves all round. Gotta sign off til I get home, feeling carsick xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Found a MW that wasn't asking for urine confirmation... Appointment May 7 @ 9am! Bring on the terror! Oh wait... Its already here!

wooop woop!!! so glad to hear that Megg. soon you will have the confirmation to put your mind at rest that bubs is doing fine hun, all will be fine!! hugs!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sorry for scaring you girls :D


----------



## moggymay

Fab news bout the MW, MegnKev is keeping you on your toes, just like Fralex is doing for Fran! Have a chat and sort him/her out and all will be well, bring on the 7th, you will start to look forward to it hon, promise! :hugs:

:hi: Splodge - he/she has shown he/she is a fighter so a thyroid op - pah he/she laughs in the face of "that" hospital! Not long til your ticker will move up a box again. Loving the burp descriptions had me :rofl:

Eveyone else :hi: Scorps will be keeping an eye out for those pics, might even put some new ones of Mogster on.....

Swing arrived but promised OH we would put it together togther so got to wait til hes home again Friday night, in the meantime am just looking longingly at it:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

just out of curiosity when do the boxes on the tickers move up? as in how many weeks? i cant remember how far i was when it went up to my third box


----------



## moggymay

not sure exactly, there is a thread which tells you though.....


----------



## Tulip

IIRC you move into box 3 at 9 weeks. Can't remember four!


----------



## moggymay

guess about 12 something but before 13...? :shrug: Love moving up a box :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Scorps - Feel free to come to Peoria and slap me! I could use it sometimes!

Nik - Right you are... Nothing will convince me until I see it myself!

Moggy - I'll try! :)

Sam - :hugs: about thyroid surgery in 2nd Tri... but whatever keeps you well!

Here's the thing, girls... I've NEVER seen anything good on an u/s screen. I was talking with a friend earlier who also had a MMC... and we both think in the same irrational way... This is going to sound stupid... so, fair warning! I KNOW this isn't true... I'm not a moron... but we both blame the machine. It feels like everything would have been fine if we'd never had the scan! I know how ignorant that is! I do! But, I dread that machine! I wish they could NEVER EVER use it on me again! I feel like I'll be fine and in Nov, I'll have a baby in my arms... if they DON'T use that bloody machine! But, if they do... it'll all be wrong again... and I'll never get my baby. I know, I know, I know how stupid that is! I was relieved to hear that I wasn't the only one who felt that way though! I think if I'd EVER had just 1 good u/s... I could relax. I could know that good can show on the screen for me. But, I've NEVER seen anything good! Its so hard when the only thing an u/s has ever given me is a broken heart! I don't want to feel it again! If I could just know before I went that everything was okay... then I could handle it! I thought about trying a doppler... but I don't know where to look, I'm fat, and I'm not even 10 weeks yet! So, its all against me finding anything. And, when I don't... I'll worry more... I mean, I guess I'd at least be prepared for possible bad news... but... argh... this is why I don't sleep soundly, btw! Worst part? I'm going to see my family Friday night... So, I either get to take scan pics to them... or I get to sob through a 4 hour car ride. Anyone care to guess which I'd prefer?

Okay... enough whining from me! Your messages made me cry... in a good way! Thanks, girls! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Scorps - Feel free to come to Peoria and slap me! I could use it sometimes!
> 
> Nik - Right you are... Nothing will convince me until I see it myself!
> 
> Moggy - I'll try! :)
> 
> Sam - :hugs: about thyroid surgery in 2nd Tri... but whatever keeps you well!
> 
> Here's the thing, girls... I've NEVER seen anything good on an u/s screen. I was talking with a friend earlier who also had a MMC... and we both think in the same irrational way... This is going to sound stupid... so, fair warning! I KNOW this isn't true... I'm not a moron... but we both blame the machine. It feels like everything would have been fine if we'd never had the scan! I know how ignorant that is! I do! But, I dread that machine! I wish they could NEVER EVER use it on me again! I feel like I'll be fine and in Nov, I'll have a baby in my arms... if they DON'T use that bloody machine! But, if they do... it'll all be wrong again... and I'll never get my baby. I know, I know, I know how stupid that is! I was relieved to hear that I wasn't the only one who felt that way though! I think if I'd EVER had just 1 good u/s... I could relax. I could know that good can show on the screen for me. But, I've NEVER seen anything good! Its so hard when the only thing an u/s has ever given me is a broken heart! I don't want to feel it again! If I could just know before I went that everything was okay... then I could handle it! I thought about trying a doppler... but I don't know where to look, I'm fat, and I'm not even 10 weeks yet! So, its all against me finding anything. And, when I don't... I'll worry more... I mean, I guess I'd at least be prepared for possible bad news... but... argh... this is why I don't sleep soundly, btw! Worst part? I'm going to see my family Friday night... So, I either get to take scan pics to them... or I get to sob through a 4 hour car ride. Anyone care to guess which I'd prefer?
> 
> Okay... enough whining from me! Your messages made me cry... in a good way! Thanks, girls! :hugs:

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## Babydreams321

Hope this works!!!xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

I am with Sam :hugs: Megg! I do know where you are coming from... mine was a little different as all I had seen on an ultrasound was my healthy son and then to go and not see a flickering heart and wriggley baby it is just so shocking.... I was heartbroken, but tbh in my gut I knew something was wrong but I was trying to tell myself I was being paranoid. This time around before she even had the wand ready I was asking is there a heartbeat, it was one of the scariest moments in my life because I knew I couldn't take it happening again... Tulip is right no matter what we say until you see your baby you will worry, and then you will worry until your next scan, as I am now ;) and then you will worry when you bring them to daycare and put them on a bus and then when they want to drive and go on a date... It is just what we Moms do!! The odds of something being wrong again for you are so slim... I am confident that everything will be fine... only one more week hun! We will be here for you and hold you hand in spirit!
xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

yay it worked!!!! wow!! thats all i can say !! ive not been able to get the smile off my face since yesterday afternoon!!!!!! cant wait to tell the world!!xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Awww babydreams s/he is beautiful!! YAY!! When are you telling everyone? Any gut feelings if it is a girl or boy? I am predicting girl for you!


----------



## Babydreams321

scorpiodragon said:


> Awww babydreams s/he is beautiful!! YAY!! When are you telling everyone? Any gut feelings if it is a girl or boy? I am predicting girl for you!

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!! Im so excitable today!!!

Ive had the most beauitful cards designed - theyre white & have an arty crafty nappy on the front with a pin through with the words " To nanny & grandad....cant wait to meet you"! Then Im going to pop a scan photo inside!!! So telling both sets of parents this weekend!! im so excited!! i really cant wait!!xx

I had the most distinct dream the other day that it would be a boy!!?? however honestly id be absolutely over the moon with either!! eeek!!xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Ahhh what a poppet Babydreams! And what a cute way to tell the folks!!

Today's scan went well and saw and heard a lovely heartbeat with OH was quite excited to hear. I'm not going to post a scan pic as mine is just a bigger blob than last time but its in my journal in case anyone wants to see.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw they are great pics babydreams! :dance:


----------



## moggymay

Im with Scorps Meg, nowt will help til you see bubs on the screen but we can try to distract you with funny/happy/downright daft stuff!

Seeing Mogster was my 5th ever U/S - no.1 was scary cos had never had one, no.2 was scary because it was the anomoly scan, no.3 was scary cos Id gone into premature labour. Result of these three was Mogster so all the scariness was well worth it :thumbup: 

No.4 was my angel who would have been turning one in between Mogsters birthday and Moglets EDD. I kind of knew as they scanned it wasnt going to be good....No 5. was a hard one cos we wanted so desperately for the pregnancy to be real - it was and happy days :wohoo:

Guess what my preggo brain is trying to get out is that we have had 6 scans now and all have been scary in their own way but they are worth the fear IYKWIM. Like Scorps says it is part of being a Mummy, just think what lil Fralex did to Fran the other day :dohh: 

You have to deal with it in your own way though so for now I got you :cake:just remember we are all here for you as thats what this place is all about :hugs:

Babydreams they are gorgeous pix - I reckon its a girl!:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! It really helps to have people who understand! I'll take the hugs and hand-holding! Gladly! LOL Also, the distraction idea is ace! xx

Babydreams - Gorgeous pics of bub! Was it an over-the-tummy or transvag u/s? If it was transvag, I predict boy! If it was over-the-tummy, then girl! :)


----------



## Megg33k

I need someone to tell me how stupid I am for being awake at 3:30am looking up IVF success rates of centers in my area! I think I've lost the plot! I didn't realize how pessimistic I was until that moment... So, am I pessimistic because I subconsciously know there's something wrong? Or, is it because I don't actually believe that I'm supposed to be happy?

Oh look... I'm a downer again! Sorry, girls! :(


----------



## moggymay

You are stupid :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Meg of course you arent daft but why worry about something you have no control over, go back to sleep and we will be here in the morning - your morning - when you are rested have a funny story for you.....

big :hugs: and a kiss from Mogster to make you feel more positive!

Now how does it go YOU ARE FEELING VERY :sleep:


----------



## Tulip

Dippy bugger, I hope you're not still up *looks furious* Don't make me use your full name! Thinking this way is not going to help. A degree of pessimism is allowed but you MUST have some belief too. As Moggy says, not worth worrying about something you have no control over. We can't have you in this state for another week, hon.

Morning Moggy! Give the Moglet a stroke for me and ask him to have a psychic in-utero chat to Munch about his neural tube please (scan letter has arrived = my cue to start crapping myself).

xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi Megg!! ( im still grinning constantly by the way!!! ) haha!!

It was an over the tummy! so a girl eh??!! OMG i so want to wait to find out but i just dont think i'll be able to the excitment of finding out is too much already haha!!xx

Are you happier this morning??!!xx


----------



## Tulip

Babydreams forgot to say I luuuuurve the scan pics, congrats!

Poor Meg is torn with my bean.... her heart says Boy and her scan-pic theory says Girl :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

*isn't still up... couldn't possibly be* 

*whispers* Don't use my full name! :(

Anyone have a psychic baby that can let you know that all is well with me? I'll take random mutterings about a vision or some such! :rofl: Going to bed, I swear!


----------



## Tulip

BED, MEGAN! :grr:


----------



## moggymay

B E D !!!!!

*N O W*

My psychic Moglet says *B E D N O W M E G A N !!!!!*


----------



## moggymay

Nik, Rubes has it covered :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

I certainly hope so. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh ten days is forever. On the upside at lease I know she was still chuff-chuffing as of 9am this morning.


----------



## nikki-lou25

What's the scan pic theory? I'm intrigued! 

Tulip, 10 days seems like such a looooong time - great that bubba was chuff chuffing this morning. I'm still scared to buy a doppler yet inase I cant find the chuff chuff...a few weeks and then I will!


----------



## Tulip

Took me about ten minutes this morning nik i think s/he has moved/turned because it's quieter and mostly hidden behind my left-side artery. I didn't panic though, I was really calm.

I don't know how Meg does it but she says she's got quite good at determining gender early on according to which side baby attaches to :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ooh interesting...I'm hoping all is well with my bubby then she can take a guess. I like things like that. I'm being pointed towards girlie by gender predictors and old wives tales. 

I saved the doppler link in my faves so I will end up getting one, but not sure when. Still freakin out at total lack of symptoms and if I didn't find a HB I think I'd panic n probably cry! I'm such an anxious person, would love to be laid back! I wish we could find out at 12 weeks that we were pregnant!


----------



## Tulip

LOL yeah that's not a bad idea :D


----------



## moggymay

I got mine after the scan as it was ages til MW appt and theyre so far apasrt, now can feel Moglet dancing around but its still nice to hear the heartbeat and have a nose at all the other noises in there! Did say to OH we would get rid of doppler by now but I still have it stashed away :oops:


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait to guess after seeing your pics, Nikki! When is your first scan?


----------



## hedgewitch

its amazing how reassuring the dopplers can be on one hand and how scared they can make us on the other isn't it, luckily for me i have been able to find it first time for the last two days but before that my heart would race when i couldn't find the heart beat straight away lol, think we are all going to drive ourselves nuts so Megg you are not alone hun!!i got my antenatal appointment in the post yesterday and its for the 12th may so i am glad i have the doppler to keep me semi-sane till then, so scared now as i am reaching 12 weeks soon, won't even put it in my diary before the date incase i tempt fate....so i am as daft as the next person lol. so on monday if everything is ok i will write in big letters in my diary 12 weeks hehe!! put in 11 weeks today and it felt good, i won't even look up development of that stage till i have passed it but that day is a good day and then the day after i start the worrying again.
now then wanna hear something crazy......when i was pg with LM i felt her begin to move at 13 weeks, they said it was cos i was so thin due to the graves, not much cushioning, so i was lay on the sofa last night listening to splodge, all of a sudden the heart rate vanished, i poked and prodded on my right side but couldn't pick it up again. i then felt like a flutter on my left side and so moved the doppler there and straight away picked up the heart beat??? so splodge seems to have moved from one side to the other lol, is it possible that feeling could have been splodge or am i imagining it??


----------



## nikki-lou25

I was hoping my scan appointment would come today in the mail...but no! I just want to know the date I'm counting down to. My midwife (from LMP) has me as 9 weeks now, so hoping it comes SOON or I may ave to go private again to reassure myself


----------



## Tulip

Nik I didn't get my scan letter til 11w LMP mate.

OMG Sam that is amazing! Go Splodge!

xx


----------



## Megg33k

I have no clue if you could have felt Splodge yet... but it sounds like you did! LOL You have done enough "impossible" things in your life, Sam... I think its a given that you did feel him/her @ 11 weeks and can add it to the list! :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh lol, I'll stop chasing the postman then for now as I could really start to freak him out if it continues for 2 weeks. Restraining order LOL ;)


----------



## scorpiodragon

I just posted this in our 2nd Trimester thread and thought I would post it here too!

Ok so I was bored this morning and decided to gather all the names of the CBFM Grads and mark what we are having etc. I would like to see what the boys vs girls are in the end... so far we have 3 boys!
Lemme know if I missed anyone!! 

Scorpio
Moggy - Boy Confirmed
Megg 
SueD
Tulip
Hedgewitch
Piperette - Boy Confirmed
Babydreams
Fairygirl
Nikki-Lou 
Lamburai
Bella'smama
Modo - Boy Confirmed
KimmyB 
Hibiscus 
Jkbmah
Captainj1
GossipGirly 

I also wanted to add my predictions, from the recent 12 week scans... I can't wait to see more!! Fran I predict girl for you and Babydreams I also predict girl!


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so i hate eggs unless they're fried but i have a fetish for cheesy mushroom omelettes??? i hate them as a rule but can't stop eating them at the min, every day!! and cheese!! random i know......


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Oh lol, I'll stop chasing the postman then for now as I could really start to freak him out if it continues for 2 weeks. Restraining order LOL ;)

Nikki do you want to borrow my bulldog norman so he can do the chasing for you, he likes postmen lol, he barks everytime ours pulls up outside, try not to worry hun your appointment will come through soon. the waiting is agony though isn't it lol, how you feeling?


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I have no clue if you could have felt Splodge yet... but it sounds like you did! LOL You have done enough "impossible" things in your life, Sam... I think its a given that you did feel him/her @ 11 weeks and can add it to the list! :hugs:

lol cheers Megg, not felt it since though so now wondering if i imagined it hehe, how you doing hun?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sam - Norman would be great, the postie just keeps walkin by my place. No mail = no bills...but sadly no appointment at the same time! 

Talkin on animals...does Norman bulldog like cats? As in to EAT? Don't get me worng, I have a cat - but some Tom has invaded my house n sprayed my living room!!! Oh boy was I furious! I've nearly banished the smell now but Grrr!!! 

I'm feelin fine my lovely totally fine...which in itself makes me worry but time will tell, how about you? I'm not an omlette lover. I want meat, meat and more meat at the mo :blush:


----------



## moggymay

Nikki how did he get in?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Through the kitchen window I would imagine :( altho, my cat doesn't go out so I didnt realise a cat could get in through it as the bit the opens seems really high up! I wouldn't have left it open if I knew it was kitty accessible lol!


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I have no clue if you could have felt Splodge yet... but it sounds like you did! LOL You have done enough "impossible" things in your life, Sam... I think its a given that you did feel him/her @ 11 weeks and can add it to the list! :hugs:
> 
> lol cheers Megg, not felt it since though so now wondering if i imagined it hehe, how you doing hun?Click to expand...

I'm sure you didn't imagine it! S/he's very small still... It took a lot of energy to let you feel him/her the first time! Give Splodge time to get enough energy saved up again and then you'll get another "Was that Splodge?" moment! :) I'm doing okay! Thanks! Trying not to stress too much for the next 6 days!


----------



## moggymay

what happened to the Meg that would say 6 days PAH thats not even a week?

Loving your purchases by the way :thumbup: Think one of the Septemebr stars has the same crib/cot as you...? She sent us a link to amazon with it on, gorgeous both!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs: And, uhm... The "6 days? PAH! That's not even a week!" Megg has gone deep into hiding for almost a week! Haha!


----------



## hedgewitch

PSSSST.........Wanna hear some gossip?.........

the gossip is...............

i just checked splodge's heartbeat, felt a kick, heard a kick and

i am now officially 12 weeks whoop whoop whoooooooooop!!!!!!
i can't believe it lol, i made it pheeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

currently blubbering lol


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! OMG! OMG! and OMG! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

:hugs: That's amazing, Sam!!! :hugs:

I'm glad you were able to confirm through the doppler that you what you felt was Splodge! That's awesome! So, since this might never get a chance to be answered again... What's a kick feel like at 12 weeks?


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
Congratulations hon!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations on 12 weeks Sam :dance: :dance: I cannot tell you how pleased I am for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, i am soooooo chuffed lol, now i am allowed to look at baby stuff and scans etc lol, i refused to do so until i reached this point! paranoid much????
anyways how are we all feeling today?


----------



## Tulip

Thankfully having a busy on call shift, no time to think about this time next week when We Will Know.


----------



## Babydreams321

Congratulations Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Im so glad you can start to relax a bit now & enjoy things!!! 

As if you felt a kick so early!!?? i didnt even know that would be possible?? WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Im gona be judging every " belly rumble " now & telling my OH baby just moved lol xxxx I think he'll think im going crazy though xxx haha!


----------



## klcuk3

Hi ladies....well I tested today at 10dpo with a FRER and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! 12months of TTC and 7 with the CBFM and I got my 1st ever BFP am soooo excited but know its early days.....just willing it to stick now!!!!


----------



## moggymay

:hi: all - quiet in here....

Just back from MW appt and baby measuring 2 weeks ahead, maybe he will be arriving in July as predicted.....

Sam really pleased and excited for you, any news on the thyroid?

Megg - 6 days pah! Its not 6 days any more hon, are you starting to get a little excited? Any new nursery purchases to report?

Scorps Im here, will reply to FB msg when OH is home as Mogster is no longer napping in the day so less time to BnB! :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

:dance: Congratulations! :dance: Happy n healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## moggymay

klcuk3 said:


> Hi ladies....well I tested today at 10dpo with a FRER and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! 12months of TTC and 7 with the CBFM and I got my 1st ever BFP am soooo excited but know its early days.....just willing it to stick now!!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :loopy: :yipee:

Really pleased for you hon :cloud9: 
:dust: and paste sarnies coming your way :hug:


----------



## scorpiodragon

klcuk3 said:


> Hi ladies....well I tested today at 10dpo with a FRER and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! 12months of TTC and 7 with the CBFM and I got my 1st ever BFP am soooo excited but know its early days.....just willing it to stick now!!!!

WOO HOO!! CONGRATS!!! Sticky glue for you!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Wow Mogs 2 weeks ahead! So what date does that bring you to?


----------



## Megg33k

klcuk3 said:


> Hi ladies....well I tested today at 10dpo with a FRER and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! 12months of TTC and 7 with the CBFM and I got my 1st ever BFP am soooo excited but know its early days.....just willing it to stick now!!!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

CONGRATS, honey!!! :hugs:



moggymay said:


> :hi: all - quiet in here....
> 
> Just back from MW appt and baby measuring 2 weeks ahead, maybe he will be arriving in July as predicted.....
> 
> Sam really pleased and excited for you, any news on the thyroid?
> 
> Megg - 6 days pah! Its not 6 days any more hon, are you starting to get a little excited? Any new nursery purchases to report?
> 
> Scorps Im here, will reply to FB msg when OH is home as Mogster is no longer napping in the day so less time to BnB! :hugs:

I know.. less than 3 full days now! Excited? Uhm... err... sometimes for like 5 seconds... then terror beats it over the head! It'll be Mother's Day weekend here... and even the remote possibility of bad news on Mother's Day weekend is almost too much to bear! No purchases... I still need to get my crib and swing soon. The rest... I don't know! I'm too busy worrying that I'll never need it!

EEK @ 2 weeks ahead! You better HOPE he comes sooner! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

klcuk3 said:


> Hi ladies....well I tested today at 10dpo with a FRER and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! 12months of TTC and 7 with the CBFM and I got my 1st ever BFP am soooo excited but know its early days.....just willing it to stick now!!!!

woohooo well done hun!! yey another graduate!!


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> :hi: all - quiet in here....
> 
> Just back from MW appt and baby measuring 2 weeks ahead, maybe he will be arriving in July as predicted.....
> 
> Sam really pleased and excited for you, any news on the thyroid?
> 
> Megg - 6 days pah! Its not 6 days any more hon, are you starting to get a little excited? Any new nursery purchases to report?
> 
> Scorps Im here, will reply to FB msg when OH is home as Mogster is no longer napping in the day so less time to BnB! :hugs:

hey hun, great news about moglet!!!

well today i managed to speak to the uk's leading specialist in Graves disease and pregnancy, Professor J Lazarus!! he rang me from his home lol got his number too so i can stalk him hehe. well what an enlightening conversation to say the least. the doc i am under is apparently incompetent and i am to no longer listen to him, i am lucky i am still pregnant as he told me to take all my meds at once and i checked with him twice about this as i have a book on Graves disease and it said in that book not to, anyways long story short i ignored him and split my dose and i was right to do so as if i had taken them all in one go i would more than likely have m/c. 
then i found out the meds i am on are wrong!! i shouldn't be on the PTU anymore and should have been changed about 2 weeks ago as the placenta starts working. then to add insult to injury i was told this
when i was 32 weeks i was taken off my meds and that should not have ever happened, i should have been put on a different medication so that it crossed the placenta and LM's thyroid would then have been under control, as it happens she was sent into thyroid storm, her heart couldn't cope on top of the cord accident and she suffered a massive overdose of thyroxine and adrenaline and had a heart attack. this killed her. so between the two doctors at the hospital they killed my daughter due to incompetence, both told me to speak to the other, so **** said to speak to ***** and vice versa whenever i mentioned problems yet they did not communicate and did not look after me or my baby. i was not monitored for her heart rate as this would have shown she was going into thyroid storm, she didn't have her thyroid scanned when she should have done, this would also have shown she was in trouble and then the meds could have been sorted and my 9month old daughter would be here with me now.
so the doc i am currently under is not even qualified to deal with my Graves and has admitted himself he doesnt understand it so i am now going to be under the prof and be dealt with properly!! as he said if i dont i will more than likely lose another baby to thyroid storm as my care has not been managed properly. unbelievable!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sam!!! I need a favor! Please? My girls are suffering a bit over in this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/260899-ttc-after-loss-race-bfp-50-bfps.html

There's been a lot of bad news lately, and several girls with recurrent MC's that feel like it'll never happen. Do you think you could pop in and be a sort of "guest speaker" for a minute? I think they'd benefit from hearing your story right now! If not, I understand totally... but I think it would be wonderful if they could see that good things really can happen! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> :hi: all - quiet in here....
> 
> Just back from MW appt and baby measuring 2 weeks ahead, maybe he will be arriving in July as predicted.....
> 
> Sam really pleased and excited for you, any news on the thyroid?
> 
> Megg - 6 days pah! Its not 6 days any more hon, are you starting to get a little excited? Any new nursery purchases to report?
> 
> Scorps Im here, will reply to FB msg when OH is home as Mogster is no longer napping in the day so less time to BnB! :hugs:
> 
> hey hun, great news about moglet!!!
> 
> well today i managed to speak to the uk's leading specialist in Graves disease and pregnancy, Professor J Lazarus!! he rang me from his home lol got his number too so i can stalk him hehe. well what an enlightening conversation to say the least. the doc i am under is apparently incompetent and i am to no longer listen to him, i am lucky i am still pregnant as he told me to take all my meds at once and i checked with him twice about this as i have a book on Graves disease and it said in that book not to, anyways long story short i ignored him and split my dose and i was right to do so as if i had taken them all in one go i would more than likely have m/c.
> then i found out the meds i am on are wrong!! i shouldn't be on the PTU anymore and should have been changed about 2 weeks ago as the placenta starts working. then to add insult to injury i was told this
> when i was 32 weeks i was taken off my meds and that should not have ever happened, i should have been put on a different medication so that it crossed the placenta and LM's thyroid would then have been under control, as it happens she was sent into thyroid storm, her heart couldn't cope on top of the cord accident and she suffered a massive overdose of thyroxine and adrenaline and had a heart attack. this killed her. so between the two doctors at the hospital they killed my daughter due to incompetence, both told me to speak to the other, so **** said to speak to ***** and vice versa whenever i mentioned problems yet they did not communicate and did not look after me or my baby. i was not monitored for her heart rate as this would have shown she was going into thyroid storm, she didn't have her thyroid scanned when she should have done, this would also have shown she was in trouble and then the meds could have been sorted and my 9month old daughter would be here with me now.
> so the doc i am currently under is not even qualified to deal with my Graves and has admitted himself he doesnt understand it so i am now going to be under the prof and be dealt with properly!! as he said if i dont i will more than likely lose another baby to thyroid storm as my care has not been managed properly. unbelievable!!Click to expand...

OH MY GOD! WTF? That's awful! :hugs: I sat reading that with my jaw dropped! Like it wasn't enough that they wouldn't listen to you and LM had to suffer through cord injuries... but to not understand your medical situation and not know to check so she wouldn't go into thyroid storm as well?! There should be some law that goes into effect that allows you to beat someone until they can no longer be beaten when they do things like this... WHY DO THOSE DOCTORS STILL HAVE THEIR JOBS?!?!?! :growlmad:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam!!! I need a favor! Please? My girls are suffering a bit over in this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/260899-ttc-after-loss-race-bfp-50-bfps.html
> 
> There's been a lot of bad news lately, and several girls with recurrent MC's that feel like it'll never happen. Do you think you could pop in and be a sort of "guest speaker" for a minute? I think they'd benefit from hearing your story right now! If not, I understand totally... but I think it would be wonderful if they could see that good things really can happen! :hugs:

aww hun of course i will, what do you want me to say? just tell them about whats happened to me?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow Sam! That must be a lot for you to take in in one day! I am so glad you and splodge are in safe hands now! :hugs: I can't believe if you had followed you current doc that you'd have MC, well done you for splitting the dose honey! :hugs: What a brilliant guy to get in touch and take your care into his hand!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> OH MY GOD! WTF? That's awful! :hugs: I sat reading that with my jaw dropped! Like it wasn't enough that they wouldn't listen to you and LM had to suffer through cord injuries... but to not understand your medical situation and not know to check so she wouldn't go into thyroid storm as well?! There should be some law that goes into effect that allows you to beat someone until they can no longer be beaten when they do things like this... WHY DO THOSE DOCTORS STILL HAVE THEIR JOBS?!?!?! :growlmad:

they wont have their jobs after i have finished with them believe me!! i wasn't going to pursue it as i was thinking maybe i was just driven by anger and grief but the more i find out the more i feel i have to for the next baby and parents, if i don't i am just as bad as them.


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sam!!! I need a favor! Please? My girls are suffering a bit over in this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/260899-ttc-after-loss-race-bfp-50-bfps.html
> 
> There's been a lot of bad news lately, and several girls with recurrent MC's that feel like it'll never happen. Do you think you could pop in and be a sort of "guest speaker" for a minute? I think they'd benefit from hearing your story right now! If not, I understand totally... but I think it would be wonderful if they could see that good things really can happen! :hugs:
> 
> aww hun of course i will, what do you want me to say? just tell them about whats happened to me?Click to expand...

First, THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! They're very excited about the possibility of a guest speaker! Yeah, if you could just give them a quick run down of what you've been through TTC and that you kept fighting and are now at 12+1... you know that story better than I do! LOL But, just a pep talk of sorts... So they can see that someone can beat all odds and still come out on top! You're SUCH an inspiration, honey! I just want to share you with those who might not know it! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD! WTF? That's awful! :hugs: I sat reading that with my jaw dropped! Like it wasn't enough that they wouldn't listen to you and LM had to suffer through cord injuries... but to not understand your medical situation and not know to check so she wouldn't go into thyroid storm as well?! There should be some law that goes into effect that allows you to beat someone until they can no longer be beaten when they do things like this... WHY DO THOSE DOCTORS STILL HAVE THEIR JOBS?!?!?! :growlmad:
> 
> they wont have their jobs after i have finished with them believe me!! i wasn't going to pursue it as i was thinking maybe i was just driven by anger and grief but the more i find out the more i feel i have to for the next baby and parents, if i don't i am just as bad as them.Click to expand...

I definitely think you should pursue it! Especially knowing this now... that they couldn't just be satisfied with harming her in 1 way... but 2 would be much better! :growlmad: That's SUCH incompetence! And, I can't help but worry about how many other families have had this happen! :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

I don't blame you for persuing it Sam - I think they were neglagent to say the least, if your current doc knows nothing about graves...why is he dealing with you in the first place? I'm so angry for you right now hun :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> First, THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! They're very excited about the possibility of a guest speaker! Yeah, if you could just give them a quick run down of what you've been through TTC and that you kept fighting and are now at 12+1... you know that story better than I do! LOL But, just a pep talk of sorts... So they can see that someone can beat all odds and still come out on top! You're SUCH an inspiration, honey! I just want to share you with those who might not know it! :hugs:

ok hun not a problem but to let them understand they have to know exactly what happened so i will be posting it all, may seem a bit heavy but they have to understand how low i was and that even after going through all that i still had hope, so warn them, i will also be putting a warning on the post aswell that it is detailed so that if they prefer not to read they can skip it, are you online cos if so i will show it you first


----------



## Lamburai1703

I am so glad you are in the the best hands now Hedge. And I love the fact that his name is Lazarus! Great name. I would definitely pursue the doctors in question - I don't know much about the law, but could you take a civil case against them perhaps?


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations klcuk, welcome to the Graduates!

Sam - OMFG thank christ you found the Prof! And also that you followed your knowledge and split your doses. DEFINITELY pursue the scumbags who caused LM's death. If they don't understand, they shouldn't be treating without referral to the Prof. It must have been such a hard conversation... but you now know EXACTLY what happened to your precious LM and how to prevent Splodge suffering the same cruel fate. We're all behind you babes xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I wasn't online... but I think the post was just perfect! Sure it makes people cry... but there's a silver lining to it! There's a :thumbup: in it! Its sad... but there's joy to your story! I think its what some of us needed to hear! Sometimes is feels like there's no way to go on... like there's nothing but doom ahead... and you're living, breathing proof that GOOD CAN STILL HAPPEN! :hugs: Thank you, again! xx

P.S. Amos was asking about if you'd had testing or anything about why you'd had all the MC's... I told her that she might want to PM you since I don't know that you'll be checking back in the thread. But there are some very nice messages and well-wishes to you in there!


----------



## hedgewitch

https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/tumbleweed-2.gif


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Where DO you get all these crazyass smilies from?!? You and SmileyShazza are the smiley QUEENS! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hiya Sam!!

How are u this eve :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

lol i get them off photobucket and smiley central Nic, i love smileys sometimes they can say more than words ever can lol, how are you tonight? hows Munch doing?

hey Nikki, not too bad, feeling very very tired tonight, just drained, not sleeping too well unless its on my right side and then i am tossing and turning as i know i shouldn't be on that side lol so its a vicious circle really, managing 2 hours at least though so thats something. hoping i will start to pick up over the next few weeks though, 
hows you? everything ok? any symptoms yet? glad i only had the two weeks of morning sickness feel so much better after it passed lol.


----------



## Tulip

I'm ok ta.... grumpy, stressed, scared, scared of NOT being scared and getting my hopes up. But Munch is there and sounds happy (I was naughty, checked on him today even tho it's not a doppler day and put it away as soon as I found him).

The week is starting to drag as predicted though.


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> I'm ok ta.... grumpy, stressed, scared, scared of NOT being scared and getting my hopes up. But Munch is there and sounds happy (I was naughty, checked on him today even tho it's not a doppler day and put it away as soon as I found him).
> 
> The week is starting to drag as predicted though.

Grumpy.......check
Stressed......check
Scared.........check
hoping.........check

yep i also am feeling all of the above hun, thinks its normal after what we have been through. i am naughty every day lol and look for splodge although he is being naughty at the min and keeps hiding, also when i do find him he kicks the doppler and buggers off lol!! i only listen for about 30seconds though each time but for me its the difference between going insane and being able to function for the day!! lol look at us calling them him hehe!! weird that, i have called splodge him all along lol, gonna be a shocker if he turns out to be a she hehe!!
i also sat here earlier and looked at my ticker and thought this week is dragging lol,


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw Sam, the tiredness is a pain in the arse and even more so if you can't sleep at night! :hugs: to you! 

I had an 'episode' of retchin this morning - Aimees teething nappies 1st thing in the morning is BAD. It's happened twice now, both times due to a nappy which I have never done. I've been knackered today but no major symptoms.


----------



## hedgewitch

i can feel my fundus now lol, whoop whoop!! moved out of the pelvis and we are now migrating, i welcome crushed bowels and stomach acid!!


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Aw Sam, the tiredness is a pain in the arse and even more so if you can't sleep at night! :hugs: to you!
> 
> I had an 'episode' of retchin this morning - Aimees teething nappies 1st thing in the morning is BAD. It's happened twice now, both times due to a nappy which I have never done. I've been knackered today but no major symptoms.

oooo hunny i don't envy you, forgot what teething nappies were likehttps://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/vomit-boy03-vomit-puke-sick-smiley-.gif lol although i have two dogs and when they break wind my gawd i want to puke so i end up dry heaving lol, not the same i know but still smells vile


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like everyone is well! Woohoo! :hugs: all around! I'm pretty much the same: stressed, scared, grumpy, and hoping! Too bad that doesn't make for a good acronym! Haha!


----------



## hedgewitch

feeling much better after taking a bath, shaving my legs etc and watching Tori and Dean while Matt snores on the sofa, feeling tired but i know i will have trouble sleeping lol, well i just listened in on splodge before i head off for bed and i must say i have the biggest smile on my face https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/smilingface.jpg his little heartbeat is going really good and i can hear him moving about under the doppler lol, kicking or punching? maybe turning i don't know but its soooooo good to hear. i am going to sleep a happy mummy tonight!! been a bit of an emotional wreck the last few days crying alot about LM but at the same time so very happy i am pg again, its very bittersweet but hearing splodge practicing his judo moves for future cervix abuse makes me smile.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww.. Jealous! I want to hear if there's Geek-Bud activity that I'm missing! But, I don't have the luxury of being thin... So, I haven't even bought a doppler yet! :(


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oooh tomorrow is the big day Meg!! What time is your appointment? I have to make sure I log in and check out the scan picture!! I will be thinking about you!! xxx
Sam glad you and Splodge are ok, and I say persue everything a kick some @ss!!
Baby Dragon kept me awake last night with all of her/his moving around, I loved it but I was also exhausted!! and now of course that I am awake s/he is not moving an inch or making a peep! LOL Hope you all have a good day! xxx


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Scorps :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi ya ladies!!!

All good with me still!! still on a high from scan last week :0) everyone knows now too so its soooo nice, no more lies, & it starting to feel so much more REAL!!! yay!!!

got my next scan date through already!! wowza!! the 23rd of june!! the count down begins!!...do i find out the sex or dont i?!!! hmmmmmmmmm.. weeks of chopping & changing my mind are ahead of me im sure!! haha!!

Good luck for tomoro Meggs!!!!!!! eeek!!! very exciting, cant wait to see the pics!xx


----------



## Megg33k

Appointment is at 9:30 in the morning my time, which is -6:00 CST. Its 10:37am here right now! I just hope there's something to show after tomorrow... I'm SO scared!


----------



## moggymay

:hugs:not yelling any more :winkwink:

About 3pm our time then? Cant wait to see lil geekbud :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... err... My appt is 3:30 your time... and they said it would take about an hour. So, that's 4:30 your time... but I would bet they don't get me in on time... so, let's figure 30 minutes of waiting around and 15 minutes of driving! 5:15-5:30 your time is probably the right time to check! LOL

Anyone ever get a really piercing pain in their ear after blubbering like a fool and then blowing their nose? Its gone now... but YOWCH! It felt like instant ear ache!


----------



## moggymay

sorry preggo brain cant add up :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Its okay! That's why I sat and did the math for you! LOL

So... I got a lovely message from someone who was in my "Due in June" group, but I was stupid enough to look at her siggy and saw that she's nearly 32 weeks. :cry: And, I know that's where I'm supposed to be! I just burst out in tears as soon as I saw her ticker. My due date from last time is coming up in 7 weeks... and I really need my U/S to go well to get me through it. I'm going to be a wreck if its bad news!


----------



## hedgewitch

Evening all


----------



## moggymay

allo allo allo :winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

Greetingz x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello. I am back. Paris was lovely. Now you are all to please tell me how you are.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh look at that! I've moved up to mango!


----------



## hedgewitch

how are we all doing tonight? i am on the hunt for food so hungry at the moment!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh look at that! I've moved up to mango!

yey fran's back...how was Paris?


----------



## Megg33k

Jealous! I want to go to Paris! How was it? Pics on FB? :)


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi Fran!! Glad to hear you had a great time, I can't wait to see your pictures on facebook and read all about it! YAY for Mango! How are you feeling?
Meg, you are an hour behind me that is great! Lemme know if you wanna text Canada I will give you my cell number hehe! I am, thinking of you, try and get a good sleep tonight even though I am sure that will be difficult! :hugs:
:wave: Mogs! Saw your status on facebook... mine was the same, I love your moving around baby but keeping me awake boo!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Babydreams, what are you leaning more towards finding out or not finding out what lil one is?


----------



## Megg33k

Scorps - Sure! I already txt Canada sometimes! Its all free for me! ) I'd be happy to add you to the txt list! :)


----------



## Tulip

Oooh Fran you have a mango baby how exciting! Welcome back :)

I'm having some sort of out-of-body experience today. Not feeling myself, just want to sleep til Monday. I intend to do ZERO work today, just sit in some kind of trance for 7 hours.

Good luck Meggo, thinking of you and will be checking phone from 4pm onwards xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Nik! :hugs: I'll txt you... and a long list of others! LOL


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck today Megg, looking forward to seein your bubs! 

Could someone update here so I know all is well? I'll be keeping my eyes peeled :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning ladies, feel like poo!! https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/sickmonster.jpg
had a late night last night, got to bed at about 2.30am watched the election and then had a bit of fun before bed https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/MEDIUM-1.jpg i then lay there for over an hour worrying about the fact i was going to end up losing the baby lol, gah i hate a tired mind!!! first time we have indulged since i got pregnant so i was rather nervous, anyways listened to splodge this morning and he is fine!! i was then up at 6am so i am wiped out today.


----------



## hedgewitch

good luck today Megg but i am pretty sure you won't need it hun, can't wait to hear your good news!!!


----------



## Babydreams321

scorpiodragon said:


> Babydreams, what are you leaning more towards finding out or not finding out what lil one is?


Hi honey!! Im really not sure??!! i really dont mind what the sex is so some of the time i think why find out if you dont mind??!! but then my super control freak side kicks in & says " nursery, planning, names, clothes" hahaha!! i really dont know!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i think part of me would love me & OH to find out but then not tell a sole ( apart from you guys online of course ;0) ) xxx but then i dont know if i trust myself not to tell anyone else in the " real world"??!! haha!!xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thinking of you Megs!
Hope you feel better Sam!
Babydreams if you do find out YOU BETTER TELL US! haha! I know what you mean though, you are totally going to need to tell people once you find out (if you find out).... I am a control freak too and need to plan plan plan... ;) 
Tulip do you have to go to work today? I hope you feel better too!
Nikki we will totally update here don't worry!


----------



## Megg33k

2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results Monday. Yep... that's about it! :cry:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So sorry Megg, terrible news.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Big kisses again missus xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg again i am so sorry to hear your news, hugs


----------



## moggymay

:hugs: Meant what I said in my text, I believe it!


----------



## Lamburai1703

I'm so very sorry Megg. That is rubbish news and I really feel for you and your DH.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww Megg I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs: I'm glad new doc seems to want to help, but wish you didnt have to go through this! :hugs: to you and yours


----------



## scorpiodragon

I am thinking of you Megg! Big :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning Sam, how are u?

I'm spotting red this morning, Sat cryin - not sure what to do coz there'll be noone to scan me so dont see the point in phonin hospital. I tried my midwife but she must be off duty today


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Morning Sam, how are u?
> 
> I'm spotting red this morning, Sat cryin - not sure what to do coz there'll be noone to scan me so dont see the point in phonin hospital. I tried my midwife but she must be off duty today

sweetie, if you can't get hold of your midwife ring your maternity unit at the hospital straight away, they will put you on to a midwife straight away as there should always be one on call, try not to panic too much hun, sending you hugs, let me know what they say,xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm going to go and call now :( 

This happened with DD but at least I had symptoms with her!


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm going to go and call now :(
> 
> This happened with DD but at least I had symptoms with her!

deep breath!!! it will be fine hun,


----------



## scorpiodragon

Did you get a hold of anyone Nikki? Keep us posted... :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

any news yet?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I am at my parents now, I didnt go to A&E because I phoned my hospital (antenatal ward) and a) there'd be no chance of a scan til Monday and b) she told me that since a pregnancy was confirmed by private scan in the uterus that was a good thing, and if I get heavy bleeding/pain then to go to the nearest A&E to my parents house. 

Currently I've got no pains...pubic bone feels bruised though, but I wonder if I could have done that trying to hear heartbeat last night - I wonder if I pressed too hard on the bone?? Or DD kicks when I change her nappy and shes right on level - so wonder if shes done it when shes kicked out? 
I've just been to loo a few times since I saw the red and 2nd tme it was reddish brown (didnt think it'd go brown so soon?) and just now it was normal watery/creamy with slight yellow. 
So all in all I am CONFUSED.com!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh Nikki I'm sure you'll be just fine lovely! That little piplin isn't going anywhere and if the bleeding has stopped then that's got to be a good sign. Keep us posted though please? I know what you mean about pressing too hard to hear the heartbeat. I was CERTAIN I found it this morning, but can't seem to find it as well this afternoon and no feel like I might have imagined it. Time to hide the doppler again me thinks!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I only got mine yesterday and its been put in hubbys drawer as I was convincing myself I was lookin for something that wasnt there. I'm not allowed it til later on in the pregnancy now...if I get that far after this bleeding episode! :(


----------



## Lamburai1703

You will sweetie. We'll be doppling together in a few weeks time - just you wait and see!


----------



## Tulip

Nikki I'm sure bean is just fine sweets.
Lambs put that doppler DOWN! Twice in a day is naughty. You DID find Lambette and he/she is swimming around a lot at the moment. Too much doppling raises the possibility of not being able to find him/her, triggering inevitable panic xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Glad the bleeding stopped Nikki, I am sure it is nothing... either way I would get in for a scan on Monday to ease your mind! Keep us posted and try not to worry! xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki glad to hear the bleeding has stopped and i agree with Scorps you should get in for a scan monday to put your mind at ease but i think all will be fine, see i was told that sometimes in the first tri roughly about when you would have your period you can have a breakthrough bleed so it could be that, try not to worry too much!! sending you hugs

haha i am terrible with the doppler, twice a day everyday, morning and evening before bed, paranoid much??? we are having a game at the min though, i put the doppler on just get the heartbeat and baby then kicks the doppler and then shoots off in another direction so i have to chase him round lol!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks for the support ladies. I'm goin to try getting a scan tomorrow, I will go to a&e if I have to! I can't wait a week not knowing if my baby is ok or not. 

A bit of spotting this mornin - I'm not feelin great about this pregnancy now. I feel like I already know what's happenin. I've had a "feeling" for a few days (before spotting) I am hoping I am very wrong.


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies. I'm goin to try getting a scan tomorrow, I will go to a&e if I have to! I can't wait a week not knowing if my baby is ok or not.
> 
> A bit of spotting this mornin - I'm not feelin great about this pregnancy now. I feel like I already know what's happenin. I've had a "feeling" for a few days (before spotting) I am hoping I am very wrong.

hunny let me tell you something, i convinced myself every couple of days that splodge wasn't going to make it to the next week never mind 12 weeks, i am still at it now, when that feeling grips you its hard not to believe it, just try to relax and see what they say tomorrow, as you said you bled in your previous pg too so it could just be a cervix bleed or a breakthrough bleed, has it stopped now?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all today? just made a complete tit of myself on a thread i put on last night lol, admin posted WSS and i had to get matt to tell me what it meanthttps://i3.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif
Confusion about trimesters

still confused about it all thoughhttps://i3.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/srug.gif by the workings out on here i am 12 weeks 6 days but in my 13th week of pregnancy so monday i am officially officially officially in 2nd tri!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Nikki - the placenta is forming and taking over for you now, the bleed might just be related to that x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sam - I never did get when trimesters started because they alwys vary in different places you read. Thanks for the words of encouragement, if anyone can give me hope it is you :hugs:

Fran - That's a good point, thanks for that :hugs:

I'm hoping to get a scan tomorrow, even if I go to a&e? I seem to remember them not giving me one easily last time because it wasnt "heavy bleeding"

My period would've been due somewhere around now? I have had a bit more this morning, maybe not as much as yesterday? Hard to judge. I have had period type pains too, but I'm hoping that I would've been due AF this week might have something to do with it, or like Fran said - its the formation of the placenta. The bleed with DD was a few weeks earlier than this. My midwife did say it could be some form of cervical issue. I guess I'm in the stressful waiting game now - wish I could stop cryin, its beginning to irritate me! 

Sorry to go on ladies :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Sam - I never did get when trimesters started because they alwys vary in different places you read. Thanks for the words of encouragement, if anyone can give me hope it is you :hugs:
> 
> Fran - That's a good point, thanks for that :hugs:
> 
> I'm hoping to get a scan tomorrow, even if I go to a&e? I seem to remember them not giving me one easily last time because it wasnt "heavy bleeding"
> 
> My period would've been due somewhere around now? I have had a bit more this morning, maybe not as much as yesterday? Hard to judge. I have had period type pains too, but I'm hoping that I would've been due AF this week might have something to do with it, or like Fran said - its the formation of the placenta. The bleed with DD was a few weeks earlier than this. My midwife did say it could be some form of cervical issue. I guess I'm in the stressful waiting game now - wish I could stop cryin, its beginning to irritate me!
> 
> Sorry to go on ladies :hugs:

you're not going on at all hun, this is what the threads are for, support to help try and ease our fears and worries, Gawd knows you gals have been there for me enough times!! can i ask you a personal question hun, have you and dh indulged recently? i know another girl did and she also had a slight bleed and it was to do with an abrasion on the cervix, she is a week behind me and it happened at about 7 weeks and she is doing fine! just a thought


----------



## nikki-lou25

We havent indulged "fully" - midwife said avoid sex given I bled with DD. We have done "other things" and did wonder if that had "disturbed" my cervix/uterus. 

I've messaged my midwife, but I'm just wondering - who is most likely to arrange EPU scan. Her or GP? Dont fancy A&E but will if I need to!


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> We havent indulged "fully" - midwife said avoid sex given I bled with DD. We have done "other things" and did wonder if that had "disturbed" my cervix/uterus.
> 
> I've messaged my midwife, but I'm just wondering - who is most likely to arrange EPU scan. Her or GP? Dont fancy A&E but will if I need to!

usually your midwife would sort it but seeing as you having some trouble it may be better that you go to A+E, see what happens with your midwife first hun, has she bothered to contact you? see they should always have one on call can't understand why you haven't seen her, they usually would come out


----------



## nikki-lou25

She is on my facebook as I got friendly with her after she delivered DD - I've noticed Get well soon messages on her wall and someone said they heard about her little accident? Sounds like shes hurt her arm or something??? I sent her a message on facebook this morning, hopeing she'll call me - its not like her not to. 

I phoned the midwife on duty yesterday at hospital and she was the one who told me if it gets heavy or painful go to A&E to see a gyne doctor!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

How are you ladies this eve???

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/th_CIMG6896.jpg

Do u think this is Pipling? Volume was riiiiight up on the doppler and its off my phone, so not best of quality??


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> How are you ladies this eve???
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/th_CIMG6896.jpg
> 
> Do u think this is Pipling? Volume was riiiiight up on the doppler and its off my phone, so not best of quality??

WOOHOOO!!!! thats bubs heartbeat alright hun!!! well i would say so anyway, sounds like splodge!!yey yey yey yipeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

wanna share some fireworks nikki?
https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/fireworks.jpg

reason i got fireworks........i just listened to splodge and he is kicking about in there and i am now officially in 2nd trimester!!!WOOHOOO for me too lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay on the fireworks Sam!!! 2nd Trimester - look at you!! 

I think I'm goin to go to doctors this morning and ask for EPU referral, do you think I should? May stop me worryin for another week!?

Tulip - Thinkin of you today :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Yay on the fireworks Sam!!! 2nd Trimester - look at you!!
> 
> I think I'm goin to go to doctors this morning and ask for EPU referral, do you think I should? May stop me worryin for another week!?
> 
> Tulip - Thinkin of you today :hugs:

if you feel you still want the reassurance of seeing Piplin then i would go ahead with contacting A+E this morning, don't tell them you heard the baby though and they will send you up to EPAU as you need to be referred from A+E if you are not a regular like i was lol, they will send you up to the ward and they will scan you, it will take about an hours waiting but you will get to see the baby and that will settle your mind hun, just explain you have been bleeding over the weekend, let me know how it all goes hun.


----------



## hedgewitch

Nic can't wait to see your pics hun and hear the news that Munchkin is doing just fine!!! sending you hugs!!


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Yay on the fireworks Sam!!! 2nd Trimester - look at you!!
> 
> I think I'm goin to go to doctors this morning and ask for EPU referral, do you think I should? May stop me worryin for another week!?
> 
> Tulip - Thinkin of you today :hugs:

the doctors may refuse to refer you and send you to A+E anyway hun as thats what happened with my friend so i rang her EPAU, they told her to go straight to A+E as they needed to refer her sorry meant to write that in my post lol


----------



## Tulip

Thanks girls. Yesterday was bad but I feel quite calm so far today. Still shitting myself of course
Nik, can't wait to see your vid on the lappy later, my phone won't show it. Worth asking gp as you've been bleeding I guess.

Congrats on 2nd tri Sam, you're amazing :wohoo:


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Thanks girls. Yesterday was bad but I feel quite calm so far today. Still shitting myself of course
> Nik, can't wait to see your vid on the lappy later, my phone won't show it. Worth asking gp as you've been bleeding I guess.
> 
> Congrats on 2nd tri Sam, you're amazing :wohoo:

what time is your scan hun?


----------



## moggymay

thinking of you Nic and Nikki - any news bout EPAU Nikki?

Nic - say :hi: to Munch from Moglet


----------



## klcuk3

Nikki - definately sounds like a beautiful babies heartbeat xx

Thinking of you today tulip xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've got to go up to the hospital at 2:30 to be seen and scanned!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Fingers crossed all is well. x


----------



## moggymay

hoping it puts your mind at rest Nikki :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh my goodness Mogs, you're on your 3rd to last box! Soon come baby!


----------



## moggymay

dont say that as if we have another Mogster style appearance have just 7 weeks or so left.... eek!

Saw your post in your thread and replied about you needing to get a double ended preggo pillow but darn computer crashed and deleted link etc. Blooming marvellous have em but not in stock online - are you near a store? Chance to revenge the snoring hubby by taking up all the bed with your preggo pillow :haha:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Go and see Tulip's thread!


----------



## hedgewitch

Great news nic,
Nikki hope all goes ok, thinking of you


----------



## Tulip

:D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> dont say that as if we have another Mogster style appearance have just 7 weeks or so left.... eek!
> 
> Saw your post in your thread and replied about you needing to get a double ended preggo pillow but darn computer crashed and deleted link etc. Blooming marvellous have em but not in stock online - are you near a store? Chance to revenge the snoring hubby by taking up all the bed with your preggo pillow :haha:

What do you mean double-ended? I only know that phrase in relation to dildos and I'm pretty sure that's not what you're talkng about ;)

You mean one that has cushions on the front and back? Or an extra-long one? I was thinking I'd just stick a pillow between my knees for now so I'm not lying quite so much on my tummy.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tulip said:


> :D

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

I am so happy for you Nik, love the pics - Munch aka Daddy Little Thumbsucker is so cute - think Munch is a he!


----------



## moggymay

https://www.bloomingmarvellous.co.u...ID=w-essentials&ProductID=7683&language=en-GB

Blooming Marvellous!!! Not Anne Summers :haha:

Niks news has me all tearful, Mogster doesnt know what to make of it all, he comes home from playschool and Mummy is teary at what FB said! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Oh don't George you'll make me cry!! Cuddles to Mogster for me xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

(I had a little tear in my eye too)


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Nikki, thinking of you xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

any news from Nikki yet? *taps foot impatiently*


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm back ladies, only just walked through the door - I had to wait a while.

Pipling is measuring 9w1d and a nice heartbeat seen! No explaination for bleeding "just one of those things" according to midwife on the day unit. 

I need hubby to sort scanner out - pipling just looks peanut like atm though!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hurrah! Today is a good day :)


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: We are having a GOOD day for scans! Glad all is well.

Got my seatbelt diverter from Blooming Marv today - my god it makes a difference. So comfy having no pressure on my gassy tummy!


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm back ladies, only just walked through the door - I had to wait a while.
> 
> Pipling is measuring 9w1d and a nice heartbeat seen! No explaination for bleeding "just one of those things" according to midwife on the day unit.
> 
> I need hubby to sort scanner out - pipling just looks peanut like atm though!

whoop whoop!!!! can't wait to see pics!! 
i agree Fran today is a very good day!! Munchkin fine!! Piplin fine!! Splodge in 2nd tri and i also just got my appointment with the specialist for my Graves for this Friday!! they snook me in through the back door lol as he usually doesn't take referals!! yippee!! did i miss anymore good news???

oh and i got my antenatal on wednesday too!!


----------



## Tulip

No I think that just about covers it! Yay for sneaky referrals :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

Poppy Cat is happy, todays a happy day, with lots of lovely things to do and giggly games to play!

Sorry just read it to Mogster and couldnt resisit quoting Poppy Cat!

Great news on scans, bargains and everything today - and Mogster got into our first choice pre-school in September, just have to hope he gets a morning sesh rather than an afternoon and its all perfect:wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

:yipee:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Great news Nikki!


----------



## scorpiodragon

hehe Poppy Cat!!
YAY so glad that you and lil one is well Nikki!


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey ladies!!! Hope you all had lovely weekends?? Glad to hear the panic is over now Nikki...its horrible that feeling when you bleed you cant help but immediately assume the worst - glad youve now been reassured though!!:happydance:


AFM im good!!! ...minor blip yday i fainted in waitrose!! DOH!! how embarrassing!!! Im not too good with the standing in queues for a long time thang :wacko: feel fine now though.....xxx

Do i go officially into my second tri this weekend ladies?? I'll be 14 weeks on saturday???!! eeeeeeek!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You're already in 2nd tri! Congrats!


----------



## Babydreams321

Oh!!!!!!!! I thought 2nd tri was 14 weeks?? is it 13 weeks then??!!! oooooooooooooohhh how exiciting!!!! Thnx Sue!!xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sources vary, but generally it's from 13 weeks - you are now in your 14th week :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Finally installed new printer/scanner. 

Here's pipling :cloud9: kinda peanut like...but s/he's my peanut
 



Attached Files:







Pipling Scan.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## moggymay

aw a cutie :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Finally installed new printer/scanner.
> 
> Here's pipling :cloud9: kinda peanut like...but s/he's my peanut

lovely!!! so pleased for you hun


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks ladies,

How are we all this eve??


----------



## hedgewitch

well i just did something really daring lol....i booked my gender scan at baby bond for in 12th june!! got antenatal in the morning so now just gotta hope all goes well!! stupid how scary it all is after losing LM


----------



## Tulip

Aww cutie little Peanut, Nik!
Yay for gender scan Sam, how exciting :D


----------



## hedgewitch

copied and pasted from other 2nd tri
evening girls, how are we all doing today?
been to my first antenatal today, baby measuring at 13 weeks 1 day so EDD now changed to the 16th november lol instead of 15th, https://i4.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gifalso been told i will be delivered 4 weeks earlier than that so looking at october 19th delivery date. everything went well apart from having to sit down and go through all the deatails of what happened with LM which was very upsetting and they plastered these stickers all over my antenatal books with a baby and a tear underneath and her birthday, so everyone knows when they look at my file :cry: https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=82078&thumb=1&d=1273687984that i had a stillbirth, as if i didn't feel isolated enough!! i can see why i suppose but it makes me feel bad!!
anyways here are the pics of splodge sucking his thumb lol



https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=82082&thumb=1&d=1273688028

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=82083&thumb=1&d=1273688070

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=82084&thumb=1&d=1273688116


----------



## moggymay

that final pic....mabye he is a she...? :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

heart rate been a steady 155-165 since i started using the doppler but tonight it was 139 but i reckon it may well have been the way splodge was lying, also sounds like a train lol but for some reason i picked my girls name today....after the scan even though i couldn't see anything lol wondering why i did that.


----------



## moggymay

human instinct is a funny thing, maybe you are thinking splodge is a girl...? I was convinced boy but now Im not so sure... :shrug: cant really explain why either...


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous pics of Splodge! :cry: @ the sticker though!


----------



## selina22

Hi and sorry to intrude but i have a quick question for you ladies 
long story short im not sure whats going on i was told i miscarried but then my hcg level went up im due in 2moz for another 1

but i have ran out of hpt's (keep testing to see line)
so i have a few cbfm test sticks and did one i see 2 strong blue lines
does any one know what the lines mean
have you tested with it what lines did you get?

thanks ladies xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Very sad news from Lamburai - there was no heartbeat at her scan today and they have booked her in for an ERPC. So sad and unfair.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh No!! So unfair!! 

:hugs: :hugs: Lambs I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

oh Lambs, i am so so sorry to hear that, sending you all our love and thoughts, so unfair,


----------



## Lamburai1703

that's right - back to the CBFM thread for me. I wish you all the very best with your pregnancies though and thanks for all your support.


----------



## moggymay

oh honey Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Its fucking shit is what it is. So angry for you Fliss.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Big :hugs: Lambs!!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Fliss! Life fucking sucks sometimes! :cry:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Megg33k said:


> :hugs: Fliss! Life fucking sucks sometimes! :cry:

Agreed!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So how are you guys doing over here? Ready for 2nd tri yet? :)


----------



## Tulip

Yes, we're waiting :) Due another party.


----------



## moggymay

:cake: :pizza: :icecream: :dance: :friends::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::wave:

Party time :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hey 2nd Tri ladies!!

i'm dyin to get over there - feeling far too anxious at the moment. Dating scan is 2nd June, then I may pop in a lurk at the "back door" as I'll be 12+4. Praying HARD that I get that far!


----------



## Tulip

Come on lil Pippin! xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Am I all alone over here now?? 

Anyway, I was naughty and played with the doppler this morning...reassurance for the day! :)


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: Hi Pipin!!


----------



## Megg33k

I still read it... Does that count? :wave:


----------



## Tulip

Bella's Mamma should be here but she's still having PC issues... and is again freaking out at symptom loss. I think she's at placenta-taking-over stage though so not time to panic x


----------



## Megg33k

I miss her! :( Give her my love?


----------



## Tulip

Will do!


----------



## moggymay

:hi: BM :icecream:


----------



## Mommytobe101

Hello I'm new to this but, me and my fiance' has been trying to conceive for over a year now.. It took everything in me not to test ( I know all of you ladies can relate) since im such a testing junkie lol. I waited till the last day of the month and took a walgreens blue dye test and it showed a faint pos. I was told on a similar site that blue dye test sometimes can give faulty results so tested again the next day with a clearblue early detection test and it was my clear BFP.. I'm still shocked! This pregnancy is weird though, all this month the only symptoms I had was extremely gassy, fatigue, light headed dizziness, and nausiousness all through the day in which lasted on and of from 6dpo to 10dpo.. It just goes to show that not everyone will get all symtoms of pregnancy. GL ladies hope to here more BFP stories!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations mummytobe!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw congratulations!

Quite fun to read back a few pages at my paranoid pregnant self! :blush:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Yay! Congratulations!

Blimey, it is funny to read back isn't it!


----------

